# أبونـــــــــا بيشــــــــوى كـــــــــــامل (كل سنة وأنت بتذكرنا أمام عرش النعمة )...



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

دى هديتى لعيد حبيبى وشفيعى القديس 
*(أبونا بيشوى كامل)*
 اللى عيد نياحته يوم *21 مارس

**+++بصلى أنه يكون سبب بركه ليكم+++*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

* القمص بيشوي كامل*

*(1931-1979)*​ 



​ 
 *الاسم قبل الكهنوت:  سامي كامل اسحق أسعد*
 *تاريخ ميلاده:  6 ديسمبر 1931 في دمنهور - البحيرة - *  *  مصر*
*التعليم:  - حصل على بكالوريوس علوم (قسم جيولوجيا) من جامعة * *  الإسكندرية سنة 1951 بتقدير جيد**.*
*- *  * التحق بمعهد التربية العالي  للمعلمين وحصل على دبلوم تربية وعلم نفس سنة 1952 بتقدير ممتاز وكان ترتيبه الأول  على دفعته**.*
*- * *عمل كمدرس للكيمياء بمدرسة  الرمل الثانوية للبنين بالإسكندرية**.*
*- * *حصل على ليسانس آداب - فلسفة  - سنة 1954، وفي نفس الوقت التحق بالكلية الاكليريكية بالاسكندرية وحصل على  بكالوريوس العلوم اللاهوتية سنة 1956، وكان الأول على دفعته**.*
*- * *عين معيدا بمعهد التربية  العالي بالإسكندرية سنة 1957 وهو معهد تابع لوزارة التربية والتعليم**.*
*- * *التحق بكلية التربية  بالقاهرة سنة 1958 وحصل على دبلوم التخصص في علم النفس في أكتوبر سنة 1959.*
 
 *خدمته:  بدأ خدمته سنة 1948 وهو في السابعة عشر من عمره وهو ما زال طالبا في الجامعة بخدمة  التربية الكنسية بكنيسة السيدة العذراء بمحرم بك، واستمر في خدمته مع دراسته بنجاح  - وكانت خدمة مدارس الأحد في ذلك الوقت تقام في المدارس القبطية المحيطة بالكنيسة  الا أن الخادم سامي كامل نجح بنقل خدمة مدارس الأحد إلي داخل حضن الكنيسة**.منقول  من موقع الانبا تكلا*
*ويقول أحد تلاميذ استاذ/ سامي والذي أصبح فيما بعد  كاهنا "كنا بنشوف الاستاذ سامي موجود في الكنيسة كل يوم خميس وجمعة بصفة دائمة، وفي  الصوم الكبير كان يذهب إلى فراش الكنيسة - عم بولس - ويأكل معه وجبة الغذاء، كان  طاحونة لا تتوقف أبدا عن العمل، ينتظر الأطفال ويتابع كل شئ لدرجة أننا كنا نراه في  أوقات من شدة الأرهاق جالسا على سلم الكنيسة الرخام و هو نائم، وكنا نشفق عليه ولكن  لا ندري ما يمكننا عمله لكي نريحه ولو قليلا وهو استاذنا الكبير، فقد كان لا يعطي  نفسه راحة ولا يشفق على نفسه أبدا كل هذا وهو علماني**!!"..... * 
*كما خدم الاستاذ/ سامي الشباب الجامعي حتى أصبح أمينا  عاما للخدمة رغم صغر سنه**..*
 
 *فكر الرهبنة:  في آخر أيام شهر ديسمبر عام 1954 ومع فترة صوم الميلاد اشتاقت نفسه إلى طريق  الرهبنة، ووقع اختياره على دير السريان بوادي النطرون، وبدأ يعد نفسه لذلك، - الا  ان مشيئة الله كان لها رأي - ففي خلال استعداده للسفر إلى الدير مرض والده بجلطة  دموية فأرجأ الفكرة لوقت آخر، ولكن اشتياقه ظل داخله فكان يذهب في رحلات إلى الدير  وحدث أثناء أحدى تلك الزيارات أن دخل إلي المقصورة حيث جسد القديس بيشوي في ديره  وأخذ يناجيه" يا ريت أتشرف باسمك يا أنبا بيشوي "فقد كان يتمنى أن يصبح راهبا باسم  بيشوي ولكن إرادة الله كانت أن يصبح كاهنا باسم بيشوي لتتلاقى الإرادتين معا كما  سنرى فيما بعد**...*

*دعوته للكهنوت:  حدث مساء الاربعاء 18 نوفمبر سنة 1959 أن الاستاذ / سامي كامل أخذ فصله لمدارس  التربية إلى الدار البابوية بالإسكندرية لنوال بركة البابا كيرلس السادس، وما أن  قبل يديه حتى فوجئ بالبابا وهو يخبره بأنه سيرسمه كاهنا بعد أربعة أيام.... فقد كان  البابا قبل دخول الأستاذ سامي جالسا مع أب كاهن ذي حساسية روحية عميقة هو القمص  مينا اسكندر وكانا يتناقشان حول قطعة أرض اشترتها الباباوية القبطية بالإسكندرية  على خط الترام في اسبورتنج لإقامة كنيسة باسم مار جرجس وقال البابا "لن نستطيع  البدء في بناء الكنيسة قبل رسامة كاهن خاص بها" وما كاد ينتهي من القول حتى دخل  الاستاذ/ سامي بأولاده في التربية الكنسية، فهتف أبونا مينا على الفور "ها هو الشاب  الذي يصلح لأن يرعى شعب كنيسة مار جرجس" وبعد أسئلة قليلة وضع البابا الصليب على  رأس سامي كامل ويقول: "أنها علامة معطاة من الله أن تصبح كاهنا وسأرسمك الأحد  المقبل"، ذهل الخادم سامي من وقع المفاجأة واستجمع شجاعته وقال: "ولكني لست  متزوجاً!" فأجابه قداسة البابا "الروح القدس الذي ألهمني إلى أتخاذ هذا القرار هو  يختار لك العروس" ومنحه فرصة يومين فذهب لتوه إلى مقصورة السيدة العذراء وأخذ يصلي  مرارا ليظهر له الرب إرادته، وهكذا حدث أن الروح القدس أرشد سامي كامل إلى أن يطلب  يد "انجيل باسيلي" (حاصلة بكالوريوس اقتصاد وعلوم سياسية - جامعة الإسكندرية) أخت  زميليه في الخدمة فايز وجورج باسيلي واللذان فرحا به جدا وقالا لأبويهما إن سامي  كامل ذو نقاء ملائكي، ولكن العجيب في الأمر أن العروس لم توافق لرغبتها هي الآخرى  في الرهبنة، الا أنه أبونا/ مينا أسكندر تدخل وأقنعها وتمت الخطوبة يوم الخميس  19/11/1959 ولم يحضرها سوى أهل العروس فقط، وذهب سامي في ثاني يوم إلى الدير ووجد  هذه المرة صعوبة كبيرة جدا حتى أنه وصل للدير بعد 29 ساعة وهو في غاية التعب والضيق  مصمما أن يعلن له الرب عن إرادته بوضوح أما في اتمام الزواج ومن ثم الكهنوت أو طريق  الرهبنة التي كان يريدها لنفسه...وجاء أبونا/ مينا ليبلغه أنه قد رأى في حلم أن  أكليلا وضع على رأسه وتلى ذلك ضغوط كثيرة ممن حوله ولم يكن له سوى الصلاة حتى تمت  الإرادة السماوية لتتم صلوات الأكليل مساء الثلاثاء 24 نوفمبر والطريف أن أهل  العريس لم يروا العروس إلا ليلة الأكليل**!!*

*وتمت أخيرا سيامته كاهنا باسم/ بيشوي كامل يوم  الأربعاء 2 ديسمبر عام 1959 على مذبح كنيسة الشهيد العظيم ما رجرجس باسبورتنج -  كانت الكنيسة في ذلك الوقت عبارة عن سقيفة (مبنى صغير من الطوب الأحمر دون طلاء  والسقف من قطع الخيام التي تستخدم في السرداقات) وتم تجهيز مذبحه ليرشم عليه أبونا/  بيشوى. ثم قصد بعد ذلك دير السيدة العذراء للسريان حيث قضى فترة الأربعين يوما التي  يقضيها الكاهن بعد رسامته هناك.... وعاد من الدير ليبدأ في بناء كنيسته والتي أتم  بناءها وتم تكريسها سنة 1968، والتي صارت من أشهر كنائس الإسكندرية وأصبحت كنيسة  مار جرجس باسبورتنج أم ولود فيرجع لها الفضل ولأبينا المحبوب/ بيشوي كامل الذي لم  يتمركز في خدمته باسبورتنج فقط وأنما أمتدت خدمته المباركة إلى مناطق كثيرة  بالاسكندرية وكأنه أصبح خادما وكاهنا للإسكندرية بأكملها فقام بتأسيس الكنائس  الآتية**:*
*- * *كنيسة مار جرجس بالحضرة*
*- * *كنيسة رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل  بمصطفى كامل*
*- * *كنيسة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت  بالإبراهيمية*
*- * *كنيسة القديس مار مرقس  والبابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء بسيدي بشر*
*- * *كنيسة العذراء والقديس كيرلس  عامود الدين بكيلوباترا*
*- * *كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس  والأنبا بيشوي بحي اللبان*
*أبونا بيشوي  كامل هو:*
*- * *أول من فكر في إنشاء حضانة  لأطفال الأمهات العاملات بكنيسة مار جرجس باسبورتنج والتي أخذتها عنه كنائس  الإسكندرية ثم ما لبثت أن عمت الفكرة كنائس مصر كلها**.*
*- * *أول من أحيا التقليد الكنسي  القديم الخاص بالسهر في الكنيسة ليلة رأس السنة القبطية "عيد النيروز"، ورأس  السنة الميلادية وسارت في دربه كل الكنائس فيما بعد.منقول  من موقع الانبا تكلا*
*السر الذي أراد  الله أن يكشفه بعد نياحته:*
*كنا قد عرفنا أن أبونا بيشوي كامل كان يفكر في  الرهبنة، وقد أختار له الله معينا ونظيرا في حياته وخدمته "تاسوني أنجيل" والتي  بدورها كانت تشتهي أن تحيا حياة البتولية والرهبنة... لذا تم التدبير الإلهي العجيب  بزواجهما ليعيشا معا حياة البتولية كما اتفقا على ذلك قبل الزواج ويبدو أن البابا  كيرلس السادس كان عالما بهذا الموضوع لأنهما بعد إتمام الزواج توجها لأخذ بركة  البابا كيرلس معا، الا أن كل منهما دخل بمفرده للبابا**!! * 
***
عن موقع الأنبا تكلا
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*وهنا قصة أبونـــــــــا بيشــــــــوى كامــــــــــل (فيديو)

*​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2416


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

* 
* * من           كتاب القمص بيشوى كامل حامل الصليب*​       للقس / جرجس سامي​  * 1-           غرفة من صفيح*
*
*​  *     لم يكن      ابونا بيشوى ينشغل بالماديات كثيرا وكان مبدأه دائما :"  أن      كان لنا قوت وكسوة فلنكتف بهما*      " في بداية رسامته كاهنا كان يسكن مع أسرته نظرا لمرض والده واحتياجه لمتابعته      يوميا .. وبعد ذلك انتقل إلى مكان آخر وكانت صاحبة المنزل سعيدة جدا بسكن ابونا      بيشوى عندها .*      ولتفكير ابونا الدائم في الكنيسة ،      عرض على صاحبة المنزل اقتراح       بتعلية      دور وعمل شقتين للطالبات لكي يتابعهن عن قرب ، وتم له ذلك بنعمة ربنا .      ويذكر عن ابونا بيشوى      انه ما من احد طلب منه شيئا إلا واستجاب له . حتى      شقته كثيرا ما تنازل عنها بالتبادل مع جيرانه فى نفس العمارة أكثر من مرة حتى      أصبحت شقته فى الدور الأخير!!!!!! (      تأمل يا صديقي المحبة والتضحية لأبينا والى أى مدى وصلت اليه )*      أما تاسونى انجيل فتذكر عنه انه في أحد الأيام * قال لها      : "      تعتقدي إننا بنخدم الفقراء كما ينبغي ؟ " فردت      عليه تاسونى أنجيل :  "      انت تفتقدهم بصفة مستمرة .. وترسل لهم احتياجاتهم بنفسك في منازلهم .. ماذا      يمكن فعله أكثر من ذلك ؟!!!  " فإذا      أبونا يجيبها  "      لا.... لا... لازم نسكن في وسطهم ، ايه رأيك نأخذ  حجرة      من الصفيح      وسرير وترابيزة وكام كرسي وخلاص ... هو المسيح يعنى كان بيكلمنا من السماء ؟!      مش جه وسطنا وعاش مثلنا .. فلازم إحنا كمان نسكن وسط الفقراء  ...*      لكن تاسونى انجيل لأنها لم تكن على هذا المستوى الروحى فاعتذرت بعدم المقدرة      على تنفيذ هذا الإشتياق .


* هكذا يا      أصدقائى *      ...*      كان يدور فكر أبونا بيشوى .. أن ما نسمعه عنه وعن المعجزات التي      تمت بصلاته لم تأت من فراغ .*
*
*
*
*​  *     2-       بلوفـــــر جديــــــد*​ *      في إحدى ليالي الشتاء  حوالي      1969 عاد ابونا الحبيب بيشوى كامل إلى منزله في ساعة متأخرة ( كعادته ) وكان في      صحبته أحد أبنائه الشبان .  ولما      دخل طلب من تاسونى أنجيل  أن تحضر      له أي بلوفر لكي يلبسه.     فذهبت      لتحضره له وهى متعجبة لهذا الطلب لأنه كان يرتدى  بلوفرا      جديدا      ... *      ولكن ازداد عجبها عندما رأته يخلع ملابسه في عجله حتى خلع البلوفر ولبس الآخر      الذي قدمته إليه .. * ثم      طلب منها أن تلفه بعناية لأنه سيقدمه كهدية ..*      ولما بادرته بالسؤال لما هذا يا أبى وهذا البلوفر جديد وجميل ؟!!!       أجابها فى وداعته المعهودة      ( انا ممكن البس أى حاجة لأنى بلبسه من الداخل . أما هذا الشاب فانه طالب      بالجامعة ولا يليق أن يلبس أقل من زملائه )..*      والأمر الثانى      : لا يصح أن نعطى ربنا من فضلاتنا بل من الباكورات أي ليس الأمور التي نستغني      عنها بل من أعوازنا ) . [ليس      المنتفع بالعطاء هم الفقراء بل الذين يعطون]      "من أقوال ابونا الحبيب بيشوى كامل"*
*
*
 * 3-       أنــــت حرامــــــي*​  *تقدم      أحد الأشخاص لأبونا بيشوى وكان خادما وقال له :"      أنا أحيانا اقبل مجدا من الناس وأفرح به"     وكان ذلك قبل أحد العشيات ولكن أبونا لم يجاوبه بكلمة ولم يعطه إرشادا وإنما قال      له : " انت هتحضر العشية ؟      "  فأجاب      الخادم بالإيجاب وعند بداية العظة فتح أبونا بيشوى النيران على هذا الخادم قال      له : *      من انت يا خادم يا للي بتسرق مجد ربنا       .. * انت      حرامـــــــــي      .. *      بتسرق مجد الله       .. * انت      لا      تصلح أن تكون خادما . هو انت نسيت هيرودس اللي سرق مجد الله حصل له ايه ؟ واخذ      أبونا العظة كلها على هذا الخادم ، كان الكلام ينزل عليه كالصاعقة التي دمرت      فيه كل مجد ارضي زائل وأطفأت فيه كل شهوة مجد شخصي .*      وما أن انتهت العظة حتى لاحظ      ...* أن كلمة      الله أصابت الهدف وان ذلك الشاب انصرف من الكنيسة يدور حول نفسه من قوة الكلمة      .*      وفى اليوم الثاني فوجئً الخادم...* بتليفون      من أبونا بيشوى الذي قال له : "      ازيك يا فلان ؟ ايه أخبارك ؟"     فقال له الشاب : "      العظة كانت شديدة قوى يا أبونا ولم استطع احتمالها ، كانت قاسية للغاية " .     فقال له أبونا :  " ما      تخافش لازم نضرب الدمل ونطلع الصديد ولازم تشعر بألم شديد طبعا ولكن      أنا بصلي لك ، خليك قوى وأنا معاك اى وقت تعال ."*      فهل بعد تلك العلقة الساخنة وحكمة أبونا في العلاج يرجع هذا      الشاب إلى سرقة مجد الله ؟!!

​  * 4-  صـــــــــــلاة أم      نــــــــــار؟*​       في منتصف الستينات انتدب قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس أبونا بيشوى      لحضور مؤتمر الكنائس العالمي في لبنان ثم جنيف.      فاستأذن أبونا من قداسة البابا أن يسمح له بالمرور أولا على مدينة القدس لشدة      اشتياقه لهذه الزيارة المقدسة فوافق البابا على طلبه* وحدث      بينما هو بالقدس إنه طلب من الراهب القبطي المسئول هناك يشترك معه      في صلاة القداس الإلهي.* فرفض      الأب الراهب لأن النظام هناك لا يسمح لأي كاهن ضيف أن يصلى...      وفى أثناء الصلاة وبعد تلاوة قانون الإيمان طلب أبونا الراهب من أبونا بيشوى أن      يصلى صلاة الصلح ... فتهلل أبونا بيشوى جدا ، وبشوق كبير تقدم إلى المذبح وأمسك      باللفائف وبدأ صلاة الصلح .      ووقف الراهب في جانب الهيكل ، وبينما هو ينظر تجاه المذبح إذ   بعمــــــــــود      نــــــــــــار خـــارج من فـم أبونـا بيشــوى ومرتفع نحو السماء..
  " تـأمــل صديقـي عـمـــق صــــلاته وقوتهــا " .*.           فذهل للغاية .. وفى ذهوله أوقف أبونا بيشوى عن الصلاة ، وأغلق      باب الهيكل ، بعد أن طلب من الشمامسة ترديد أي لحن .. ثم طلب من أبونا بيشوى      يعرفه من هو ؟! فعرفه أبونا بيشوى بنفسه بمنتهى البساطة . ثم استكملا القداس      الإلهي..*
 *      عزيــــــزي     ..*
 *     لا تدع هذه الواقعة تبهرك وعمود النار يشدك أكثر من المعنى      المخفي وراءها.** لكن      أنظر** كيف      تحولت الصلاة إلى عمود نار ..!! من فم إنسان لا يفكر في الأعمال الخارقة بل كان      همه الوحيد أن ينفذ وصية الإنجيل بتدقيق وأمانة ويصلى لله بإخلاص.*
 * *واعلم* أن كل كلمة تنطق بها في صلاتك      من قلبك بقوة وإيمان تصعد إلى فوق مثل عمود نار يخترق أبواب السماء ، ويحمل      طلبتك إلى الله ويستدر مراحمه ​  * 
*
*
*
*بـــــ**ركة      خاصة لمـدينة راكوتـــــى (الإسكندرية ) المــدينة المحــبة للمسيح*
*مدينة راكوتى      الإسم القبطى لمدينة الأسكندرية مدينة مار مرقس رسول السيد المسيح إلى ارض مصر      المدينة المحبة للمسيح قد نالت بركة السيدة العذراء حينما اتتها حاملة الطفل      يسوع , كان للبطريركية قطعة أرض على خط الترومواى الرمل قرب محطة سبورتنج أقامت      عليها "سقيفة" للصلاة تمهيداً لبناء كنيسة .. ولم يكن لهذه السقيفة كاهن وكان      يتعاقب عليها اسبوعيا احد الآباء الكهنة خدام  الكنيسة المرقسية , ومرت      السنوات والحال كما هو , وعندما جلس البابا كيرلس على كرسى مار مرقس .*
  *وفى يوم 9 هاتور سنة 1675ش الموافق      18/11/1959م ذهب البابا لزيارة مقر الكرازة المرقسية , وجاء إليه ابونا مينا      اسكندر ليعبر عن فرحته ولينال بركته , ودار بينهما حديثاً عن هذه السقيفة , قال      الراعى العارف بالأمور : " ليس من الممكن بناء الكنيسة المطلوبة إلا متى كان      لها راع خاص بها " , وحدث ان دخل الخادم الأمين سامى كامل يصحب فصله فى التربية      الكنسية , فقال ابونا مينا فى فرحة تلقائية : " ها هو الشاب الذى يصلح لأن يكون      كاهناً " , وبعد حوار قصير قال البابا كيرلس أنه سيرسمه فى الأحد التالى وفقاً      لإلهام من مار مرقس أى بعد أربعة أيام من هذه المحادثة القصيرة .*
  *أما الشاب الذى نال كرامة الكهنوت هو أبونا      بيشوى كامل أحد قديسى الكنيسة القبطية فى العصر الحديث , وقد كان دائما يتبع      إقامة الصلوات حسب الطقس الآبائى .. التسبحة ورفع بخور عشية وباكر .. ويصل إلى      قمتها القداس الإلهى , فلقد أشتعل بمحبة الكنيسة وبصلواتها .*
  *ولم يكن يطلب نقوداً من أحد لأنه كلن يطلب      روحانيته وروحانية شعب المسيح أولاًَ فإكتفى بوضع صناديق فى أركان السقيفة ولم      يشر عن قرب ولا عن بعد الحاجة إلى تبرعات .. ومع ذلك فالمال الذى وصل إلى هذه      الصناديق مكن أبانا بيشوى والعاملين معه من إقامة الكاتدرائية الفخمة التى على      أسم مار جرجس مكان السقيفة ومن بناء ست كنائس أخرى متناثرة فى أحياء الأسكندرية 
*

  *وقد تم تكريس هذه الكاتدرائية يوم الأحد 9      هاتور سنة 1684ش - الموافقة 17 / 11/ 1968 م وهذا اليوم هو اليوم التى تكرست      أول كنيسة على أسم البطل الشهيد بمدينة اللد مسقط رأس مار جرجس وأنتدب البابا      الأنبا مكسيموس مطران القليوبية لأقامة شعائر التكريس . *
  *وكانت الكنيسة قد طبعت نبذة وزعتها على      الحاضرين كتب فيها : إن تكريس الكنيسة هو عيد يبتهج فيه المؤمنين ليقينهم بأن      الرب يتنازل ليتقبل من أولاده تقديمهم له بيتاً مكرساً ومفرزا لعبادته فيه " ..      " أنها محبة عظمى وتنازل لا يوصف أن يهبنا الرب هذه العطية فيقيم كلامه معنا      ويرضى بالسكنى فى وسطنا فى بيت مخصص ومكرس له يدعى أسمه عليه ويكون لعبادته      وخدمته وحده دون سواه .. نشكرك ايها الإله الحى لأنه : " هوذا السموات لا تسعك      فكم بالأقل هذا البيت (2ايام 6: 18) *
* فى الكنيسة لا نعيش فى ظلال ولا رموز لكننا      ننال عربون السموات , فنحن نقول يوميا : " إذا ما وقفنا فى هيكلك المقدس نحسب      كالقيام فى السماء ( القطعة الثالثة من صلاة الساعة الثالثة بالأجبية كتاب      الصلوات )*
*
*
  *وكان أبونا بيشوى كامل هو أول من بدأ سهرة      صلاه ودراسة الكتاب فى ليلتى السنة القبطية والميلادية العامة فى الكنيسة      ليستقبل الأقباط المسيحيين سنتهم من اولها مع الرب يسوع .  *
*أيريس حبيب المصرى - قصة الكنيسة القبطية - الكتاب السابع - ص     55 - 56*



*الخـــــــــــدمة على الشاطئ الغربى للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية * 
*فى نوفمبر سنة 1969 م  أنتدب البابا كيرلس  السادس القمص بيشوى كامل ليذهب إلى لوس أنجيلوس لرعاية أبناء الكنيسة القبطية فى  المهجر *

*طــــــــــــــرائف مع أبونا بيشوى كامل *​ 
       كانت      هناك سيدة سمينة جدا جدا موجودة فى مكان كان يوجد فيه ابونا بيشوى ، فقالت      لأبونا أنا عاوزة اذهب لسيدنا قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث علشان يخفف الصيامات      على الناس شوية ، فقال لها ابونا بيشوى لو انت رحت لسيدنا ها يزود عليك      الصيامات بل ارسلى الشاب ( ده ) اللي هناك لأنه رفيع جدا وهزيل هو اللي يروح      لقداسة البابا.  
    **************************************************************************************
     لكي      يشغل ابونا بيشوى تاسونى انجيل عن تعب الصعود على السلالم بدون مصعد لأنه كان      متعطلا ذلك اليوم قال لها عدى السلالم وكل شوية يقول لها بقوا كام ؟ فتقول له      على العدد حتى وصلوا إلى الشقة وكانت في الدور الحادي عشر تقريبا وكان ذلك سنة      1978 اى أثناء فترة مرضه . ولما قرع الباب وفتح له سكان الشقة قالوا بتأسف شديد      يا أبونا طلعت السلم تانى وانت لسه كنت هنا الصبح ( كان ابونا بيشوى عندهم      لزيارة عائلهم المريض بالقلب وفى حالة متأخرة ) ولما هم بالدخول رأوا زوجته      خلفه فقالوا وكمان تعبت المدام . فقال لهم لا انا خليتها تعد السلالم.      

    **************************************************
     في يوم      هم أن ينزل رجل كان يعمل شغل نقاشة عند ابونا وهو زعلان وقال أنا مش هقدر آجى      تانى ، لأن تاسونى لفتت نظره إلى بعض الأعمال التي تحتاج إلى عناية وعدم كروته      فزعل الرجل فنادى عليه ابونا بيشوى وقال له : نازل زعلان ليه ؟ قال له المدام      بتاعتك مش مبسوطة من الشغل بتاعى فقال له ابونا بيشوى في مرح انت لم تحتملها      ساعتين يا شيخ امال أنا اعمل إيه اللي بقالي معاها كم سنة وهنا ابتسم الرجل      وطلع ليكمل عمله .  

    **************************************************
*فكر أبونا القمص بيشوى كامل فى أن تكون      هناك كنيسة فى منطقة سيدى بشر – رغم أنها ليست منطقة خدمته – و كان لديه مبلغ      بالكنيسة فوجد قطعة أرض خالية بمساحة حوالى 900 م بمبلغ 9 آلاف جنيه وقد أكمل      المبلغ مع أبونا لوقا سيداروس من بعض الأحباء .*



*
 فى سنة 1971 م و كانت قطعة الأرض جبل يرتفع فى الجهة الشرقية بإرتفاع حوالى      دورين و حولها جبال و من جهة بحرى عمارات كانت المساحة التى أُقيمت عليها      الكنيسة فى ذلك الوقت 10 م × 14 م فقط مأخوذ عليها ترخيص ورشة بلاط ، و فى12      يوليو1971 تحولت هذه الورشة إلى "كنيسة القديسين مار مرقس و البابا بطرس      خاتم الشهداء" فى فجر عيد الرسل سنة 1971 جاء أبونا بيشوى و معه نيافة الأنبا      مكسيموس مطران القليوبية المتنيح و بدأ أول قداس إلهى بالكنيسة .
    ولما كان نيافة الأنبا مكسيموس نيح الله نفسه كان يحب و يريد أن يسمى الكنائس      على أسماء البطاركة أبطال الإيمان فلما قال له أبونا بيشوى كامل إنه سوف تُفتح      كنيسة فى سيدى بشر قال له : نسميها على إسم " البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء " (      البابا رقم 17 ) و جاء إلينا القديس العظيم مار مرقس الرسول فى كنيستنا      ليباركنا وكان كاهن الكنيسة " القس مقار " أول كاهن للكنيسة قد رسم على      الكاتدرائية المرقسية لأن الكنيسة لم تكن افتتُحت بعد حيث أن رسامته كانت      5/5/1971 و افتتاح الكنيسة 12/7/1971 فرأى أبونا بيشوى أن يكون الكاهن على      مذبحه كما هو فأضاف إسم مار مرقس ليصبح اسم الكنيسة مار مرقس و البابا بطرس      خاتم الشهداء .
    وفي عام 1973 تمت سرقة مراوح الكنيسة ولكن رجعت بالصلاة بطريقة معجزية ففي يوم      1 امشير لم تكن هناك صلاة قداس ولما انتبهوا ان المراوح قد سرقت ولم يكن هناك      شيئاً يفعلوه قرروا الصلاة والصوم ورفع القداسات ثلاث ايام وحدثت المعجزة بان      قبض على السارق واستعادوا المراوح وكان هذا اليوم هو تذكار تكريس أول كنيسة على      اسم البابا بطرس  وفي أعوام 1973 -1974 – 1975 م حدثت بعض التعديلات      والبناء في الدور السفلي حيث لم يكن هناك أي مباني أخرى 
    وفي عام 1976 م تم اختيار الشماس سامي صادق كاهناً للكنيسة باسم القس ميصائيل      صادق وفي نفس العام قد نعمنا بزيارة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث الثانية      لكنيستنا 
    وفي 8 مايو 1986م الموافق عيد استشهاد مارمرقس الرسول تم إنشاء أول بيت بأبي      تلات والمبنى الخرساني قد انتهى في عيد مارمرقس نوفمبر 1986 م وقد أكمل التشطيب      في 8 مايو 1987 م  , و في عام 1987 م تم البداية في بناء مبنى مارمرقس      بالكنيسة الذي به الحضانة والخدمة التعليمية .  وفي يوم 30 بابة الموافق      نوفمبر 1987 م بعد قداس عيد مارمرقس جاء اثنين من خدام الكنيسة إلى أبونا مقار      بمنزله بمفاجأة هى أنهم معهم قرار ترميم الكنيسة من الحي رسمياً  وفي يوم      20 نوفمبر 1988 م بدأ العمال والخدام وآباء الكنيسة الكل بروح واحد فرد الخشب      على السقف القديم بالدور الأسفل السقف الجديد بكل حماس وتم عمل 75 % من الأعمال      الخشبية تقريباً ولكن جاء قرار إيقاف العمل وكان قراراً قاسياً أمام الرغبة      الكامنة في قلب كل فرد في الكنيسة ولكن بعد صلوات وأصوام قد استأنفوا العمل في      25 نوفمبر 1988م وفي 1990م تم رسامة الشماس يوسف وهو من أبناء كنيستنا قساً      باسم أبونا سيرافيم ولكنه الآن يخدم بكندا , و وبعد الانتهاء من بناء الدور      الأرضي ومع التمتع بالصلاة فيه وفي اسبوع الآلام في عام 1993م تم عمل شادر وبدأ      بناء الكنيسة العلوية وتم صلاة الجمعة الكبير في نفس الأسبوع بها وكان لايزال      سقفها بالصاج  , وفي يناير عام 1992م تنيح الشماس ذو الغيرة المقدسة      الملتهبة والخادم الأمين الأستاذ يونان محفوظ مليكه وهو أحد الشموع التى أضاءت      في طريق خدمة الكنيسة , وفي عام 1994م ومع بداية الصيام الكبير تم التفكير في      عمل البلكونات في الكنيسة من أجل الزحام *


       ***************************************************
 ** حصل على بكالوريوس العلوم سنة 1950 بتقدير جيد ثم التحق بكلية الأداب سنة      1951 و حصل على ليسانس أداب قسم فلسفة بدرجة جيد ، و بعد ذلك نال دبلوم معهد      التربية و علم النفس سنة 1954 بتقدير ممتاز و كان الأول على دفعته.
    ** التحق بالكلية الاكليريكية سنة 1953 و اتم دراسته بها سنة 1955و حصل على      بكالوريوس العلوم اللاهوتيه.
    ** بدأخدمته في مدارس الأحد بكنيسة السيدة العذراء بمحرم بك أثناء دراسته      الجامعية سنة 1948 ، و بدأها بغيرة و نشاط و اختاروه أمينا لخدمة فرع المرقسية      بكنيسة السيدة العذراء سنة 1951.
    ** في 18 نوفمبر سنة 1959 وضع قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس على رأسه صليب الخدمة      الكهنوتية .
    ** في 19 نوفمبر سنة 1959 الساعة 12 مساءا كانت خطبته على تاسوني أنجيل .
    ** و في مساء الثلاثاء 21نوفمبر 1959تم زواجه و حضر الاكليل تسعة من الاباء      المباركين ، و بعدها عاش الزوجين حياة البتولية .
    ** يوم الاربعاء 2 ديسمبر 1959 تمت رسامته كاهنا على مذبح كنيسة مارجرجس      اسبورتنج و قام بالرسامة نيافة الأنبا بنيامين مطران المنوفية المتنيح .
    ** كان محبوبا جدا من جميع الناس و كانت خدمته ناجحة و مثمرة جدا . كان دائما      يقول أن الافتقاد الناجح إذا استطعت أن تتعرف على عائلة جديدة أو أكثر كل اسبوع      و أن كمال الافتقاد هو أن تعرف كل شعب الكنيسة . كان يلقب بصائد النفوس و ذلك      لانه كان لا يهدأ إذا حاول عدو الخير اقتناص شخص ليبعده عن حظيرة الخراف . فكان      يجمع الكهنة في بيته أو في الكنيسة و يصلوا صلاة طويلة و يقيم قداسات كثيرة و      يضع المشكلة على المذبح و كان لايهدأ إلا إذا رجعت الحالة الى الحظيرة .
    ** لم يكن إهتمامه قاصرا على الأطفال و الشباب فقط بل امتد الى الشيوخ و      المسنين فكان يقيم لهم اجتماعا كل ثلاثاء و تحول الاجتماع بعد ذلك الى درس      كتاب.
    ** نال رتبة القمصية في 4 نوفمبر سنة 1969.
    ** اصيب بمرض السرطان اللعين و لكنه كان يطلق عليه مرض الفردوس و كان في غاية      السعادة بهذا المرض و اختارته السماء بعد خدمة جليلة و وضعته في صفوف الغالبين      بعد رحلة قصيرة مملوءة بالأعمال الصالحة في 21 مارس سنة 1979 .
*     ************ 
*
*
*
*جريدة وطنى بتاريخ 22/3/2009م السنة 51      العدد 2465 عن خبر بعنوان [ * *الاحتفال‏ ‏بالذكري‏ ‏الثلاثين‏ ‏لنياحة‏ ‏القمص‏ ‏بيشوي‏ ‏كامل]      كتب‏-‏نشأت‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏الخير‏:‏
    احتفلت‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏مارجرجس‏ ‏بسبورتنج‏ ‏بتذكار‏ ‏مرور‏ 30‏عاما‏ ‏لنياحة‏      ‏القمص‏ ‏بيشوي‏ ‏كامل‏,‏وهكذا‏ ‏تمضي‏ ‏الأيام‏ ‏والسنون‏ ‏علي‏ ‏نياحة‏      ‏الأب‏ ‏المحبوب‏ ‏القمص‏ ‏بيشوي‏ ‏كامل‏ ‏وتزداد‏ ‏معها‏ ‏رائحته‏ ‏الزكية‏      ‏وسيرته‏ ‏العطرة‏ ‏فيجتمع‏ ‏أولاده‏ ‏ومحبوه‏ ‏ليحتفلوا‏ ‏بالذكري‏ ‏الثلاثين‏      ‏لنياحته‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏أقيمت‏ ‏نهضة‏ ‏روحية‏ ‏في‏ ‏الفترة‏ ‏من‏ 3/14 ‏إلي‏ 3/20      ‏شارك‏ ‏فيها‏ -‏بترتيب‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏النهضة‏- ‏الأنبا‏ ‏بيشوي‏ ‏سكرتير‏ ‏عام‏      ‏المجمع‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏ومطران‏ ‏دمياط‏ ‏وكفر‏ ‏الشيخ‏ ‏ودير‏ ‏القديسة‏      ‏دميانة‏,‏والأنبا‏ ‏تاوضروس‏ ‏الأسقف‏ ‏العام‏ ‏بالبحيرة‏,‏والقمص‏ ‏بيشوي‏      ‏وديع‏ ‏راعي‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏مارجرجس‏ ‏بطنطا‏,‏والقس‏ ‏إبرآم‏ ‏فانوس‏ ‏راعي‏      ‏كنيسة‏ ‏مارجرجس‏ ‏بسبورتنج‏,‏ونيافة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏بنيامين‏ ‏أسقف‏      ‏المنوفية‏,‏ونيافة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏باخوميوس‏ ‏مطران‏ ‏البحيرة‏,‏والقمص‏ ‏تادرس‏      ‏يعقوب‏ ‏راعي‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏مارجرجس‏ ‏بسبورتنج‏,‏كما‏ ‏أقيمت‏ ‏سهرة‏ ‏روحية‏      ‏ليلة‏ ‏أول‏ ‏أمس‏ (‏الجمعة‏ 3/20) ‏بحضور‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏ديمتريوس‏ ‏أسقف‏ ‏ملوي‏      ‏وأنصنا‏ ‏والأشمونين‏ ‏واستمرت‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏القداس‏ ‏باكر‏ ‏أمس‏ ‏السبت.

عن موقعcoptichistory
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

دى مشاركة للأستاذة جومانا :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12558

*مواقف من حياة ابونا بيشوى كامل_الجزء الثانى*

 *إستمر ابونا بيشوى و حتى بعد نياحته يعمل و بقوة اكبر لإرجاع الخروف الضال. كان هناك شخص يعيش لملذاته. حاول معه الكثيرون و لكن فشلوا، و فى يوم من الأيام قال له خادم "اؤكد لك انك لو جئت معنا لزيارة كنيسة ابونا بيشوى و أخذ بركة مزاره ستتغير . فأجابه و" أنا قبلت التحدى سأذهب معك لأثبت لك انه لا أحد ممكن أن يغيرنى". و ذهب مع الرحلة فى سيارة اتوبيس، و فى الطريق نعس السائق، و انحرفت السيارة و صدمت صخرة كبيرة على حافة هاوية كبيرة . و نزل الركاب من نافذة فى آخر الأتوبيس. كان هناك ونش يسير وراءهم و رأى سائقه الحادث فتوقف لمساعدتهم، و ربطوا الاتوبيس فى الونش لسحبه و لكن لم يتمكنوا. فإقترح مشرف الرحلة أن ينادوا كلهم أبونا بيشوى فنادوا كلهم بصوت عالى يا ابونا بيشوى (ثلاث مرات) فتحرك الاتوبيس بسهولة، و وصلوا الكنيسة و هناك ابتدأ الشخص (الذى تحدى الخادم) يبكى بقوة فطلب الخادم من افراد الرحلة أن يتركوه بمفرده فى مزار ابونا بيشوى، فظل بمفرده مدة ثم خرج أن يقابل كاهن ليعترف و تغيرت حياته و اصبح خادما بشفاعة ابونا بيشوى.*
 
 
 * - كان ابونا بيشوى يعطى نصيحة لكل اولاده أن يصلوا دائما و كان يقول لهم *
*  "حينما نواجه أية مشكلة نصلى، و مع المسيح لا يوجد شىء صعب أو مستحيل". *
*  و كان يقول لهم "لا تقلقوا كل المشاكل ستحل مع الرب، و كان يترك المشاكل على المذبح فى القداس و دائما كانت تحل .*

*  - كان دائما يقول "نحن أولاد اللـه، أولاد الملك، كل هذا الميراث، ماذا تريدون اكثر من ذلك؟*

*  - بعد اربعة عشر عاما من الخدمة كتب ابونا بيشوى فى مذكراته : "ويل لى من اجل النفوس التى كان من الممكن أن اربحها و لم افعل" !*


*  تنيح أبونا بيشوى كامل فى الحادى و العشرون من شهر مارس عام الف تسعمائة تسعة و سبعون و كان عمره ثمانية و أربعون عاما. *
*  بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا جميعا ،*
*  آمين*

 *+++++++++++++*

*++ 2 ++*

*كان ابونا بيشوى يعطى نصيحة لكل اولاده أن يصلوا دائما و كان يقول لهم *
*  "حينما نواجه أية مشكلة نصلى، و مع المسيح لا يوجد شىء صعب أو مستحيل". *
*  و كان يقول لهم "لا تقلقوا كل المشاكل ستحل مع الرب، و كان يترك المشاكل على المذبح فى القداس و دائما كانت تحل .*

*  - كان دائما يقول "نحن أولاد اللـه، أولاد الملك، كل هذا الميراث، ماذا تريدون اكثر من ذلك؟*

*  - بعد اربعة عشر عاما من الخدمة كتب ابونا بيشوى فى مذكراته : "ويل لى من اجل النفوس التى كان من الممكن أن اربحها و لم افعل" !*


*  تنيح أبونا بيشوى كامل فى الحادى و العشرون من شهر مارس عام الف تسعمائة تسعة و سبعون و كان عمره ثمانية و أربعون عاما. *
*  بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا جميعا ،*
*  آمين*

*+++++++++*

​ *++ 3 ++*

 
* كانت كنيسه مارجرجس اسبورتنج فى البدايه مبنى صغيرا فى اوائل الستينات و لكنها تخدم أحياء كثيرة و يخدم بالكنيسه كاهن واحد هو ابونا بيشوى كامل.وفى احد اجتماعات الشباب جاء شاب فقير يطلب من ابونا مصاريف الكلية و هو مبلغ قدره 5,5 جنيه و كان هذا المبلغ ليس بسيطا فى هذا الوقت و لم يكن ابونا يملكه و لكن بمنتهى الثقه لم يرض أن يرد الشاب من على اعتاب باب المسيح و قال له غدا ربنا يدبر.كان ابونا لا يحب ان تكون له علاقه بالماديات و النقود لذلك سلم كل هذه الاشياء لاحدى الخادمات كى تكون المسئوله عن النقود و شراء حاجات الفقراء..وفى صباح اليوم التالى سألها ابونا(كم معك الآن من حساب اخوه المسيح؟)) فذكرت له المبلغ فطلب منها جنيهان فردت الخادمخ غاضبه(يا ابونا العيد قرب وليس معنا نقود كافيه و علينا التزامات كثيره)) فقال لها ابونا(خلاص..خلاص مش ضرورى الفلوس)).ودخل ابونا الكنيسه ليصلى القداس و طبعا عرض ابونا هذا الموضوع على المسيح ليدبره و بعد انتهاء القداس دخل مكتبه و كاي واثقا ان الرب يسوع سوف يرسل احتياجات اولاده.و لكن مرت فتره ولم يصله أى شئ..فهم بالخروج لتناول الغذاء قبل ميعاد مدارس الأحد لانه كان حريصا على حضورها و قبل مغادرته للمكتب دخل أحد الأحباء و سلم ظرفا لاخوة المسيح...!عندما فتح ابونا الظرف و جد به خمسة جنيهات و نصف بالضبط فخرج ابونا فرحا و أعطى المبلغ للطالب فمضى متهللا. ثم عاد ابونا للخادمه يسألها(كم طلبت منك؟)) فأجابت الخادمة(يا أبونا مفيش فلوس)) فأجابها بابتسامته المعهودة و بهدوئه العجيب (انا مش عايز ... انا اشكرك لأنك ام تعطينى لأن فى الحقيقه انا كنت عايز5,5 جنيه و ليس جنيهان و الآن ارسل الرب نفس المبلغ)) ما هذه الثقه العجيبه فى قوة عمل الله لقد علمت ان الله معتنى بكل احد وسوف يدبر احتياجات اولاده لانه لا يترك احد.بركه صلاتك فلتكن معنا.آمين* 



​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*" لأنه أية خلطة للبر و الإثم . و أية شركة للنور مع الظلمة* "
 *(**2كو 14:6*)
*فى إحدى الولايات الأمريكية , بعد عمل احتفال بتذكار نياحة أبونا بيشوي كامل , وزعوا صورته على كل الحاضرين و أخذت هذه السيدة صورة أبونا بيشوى كامل ووضعتها فى حافظتها بجوار صورة شاب تحبه رغم أنها متزوجة .*
*و فى الليل حلمت بأبونا بيشوى واقفاً أمامها بغضب و قال لها :*
*+ كيف تضعين صورتى بجوار صورة هذا الشاب الذى تخونين به زوجك , إختارى إما صورتى أو صورته .*
*استيقظت هذه السيدة من النوم بفزع و ندم شديد على تورطها فى هذه العلاقة و أسرعت إلى حافظتها تمزق صورة الشاب مقررة قطع علاقتها به , و فى اليوم التالى ذهبت إلى الكنيسة و أمام أبونا تادرس يعقوب قدمت توبة حقيقية فى سر الأعتراف .*
*+ أحضان الله مفتوحة لك مهما كنت ضعيفاً او خاطئاً فهو مستعد أن يسندك و يباركك*
*فى كل خطواتك بشرط يكون قلبك تائباً و تسعى فى طريق الله فهو يحب الضعفاء*
*و يحنو عليهم و فى نفس الوقت يرفض المستبحين والمتهاونين الرافضين للتوبة .*
*+ لا تتهاون مع أى خطية حتى لو كانت صغيرة ,*
*فبداية القتل خطية غضب و بداية الزنا نظرة شريرة ,*
*فكن محترساًَ من الخطايا الصغيرة .*
*+ لا تنس أن جسدك هو هيكل للروح القدس*
*و أعضاءك هى أعضاء السيد المسيح التى تقدست له فى سر الميرون*
*فكيف تقدمها للشيطان ؟ إنها ليست ملكك فهل تجعل أعضاء المسيح أعضاء زانية ؟!*
*أسرع إلى التوبة فهى تحول الزناة إلى قديسين .*
*أبونا يوحنا باقى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

[FONT=_] *تمجيد لأبونا بيشوى كامل
**







حبيبنا أبونا بيشوي*[/FONT]​ * [FONT=_] بحكمة الهية                       وصلاة روحانية                             عطرت  الاسكندرية [/FONT] *​ * [FONT=_] بقلب يسوع المسيح             أشفق علي القطيع                       بروحه الوديع[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_] بصليبه و إنجيله                   و بسهره و تهليله                         فاق  كثيرين من جيله[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_]و  بذله المثالي                     بقوة الفادي                                 إلى  الميل الثاني[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_] ببذلك الجزيل                      صرت لعصرك إنجيل                         يا  حبيب عمانوئيل[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_]يا  نبع جاري فياض                ينبوع حبك قد فاض                        علينا و  أيضا زاد[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_]يا  قدوة و مثال                   علي مدي الأجيال                          يا زاهد  الأموال[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_] السلام لك يا قديس            يا حبيب يسوع العريس                    نلت مقام  نفيس[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_] للأطفال الصغار حبيت            و للشباب  قد راعيت                       و للخطاة  صليت[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_] السلام لمن جال الربوع          و ذاب مثل الشموع                        فجذب حوله  الجموع[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_]هو  انطونيوس الجديد             صاحب الرأي السديد                       ذو الحب  الشديد[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_] عرفنا الكنيسة                     بذخائرها النفيسة                          بأسرارها و قدسيها[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_] عرفنا بسحابة شهود             كان هو عليها مسنود                     أولهم مريم  أم المعبود[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_] انشأ مذبح كثيرة                   بشجاعة و غيرة                           بأتعاب  مريرة[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_] أيضا في المهجر الفسيح          خدم حبيب المسيح                     بقوة بولس  السليح[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_] اما قوة صليبنا                       اللي رسمه أمامنا                     هو  حياته و حياتنا[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_]لم  ينس أولاده                       في وسط أمراضه                       أعطاهم  إرشاده[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_] تحمل الآلام                           بفرح و سلام                          و  أكملها بتمام[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_]في  12 برمهات                      دعاه رب القوات                        ليستوطن  السموات[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_] انهي غربته قوام                    جاهد حفظ الإيمان                     و اكمل  سعيه بسلام[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_] شعبك يطوبك                        و الملايكة تهنئك                       و  المسيح يكللك[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_] أذكر وحدة الإيمان                 و الخدمة و أولادك كمان               أمام  الفادي الديان[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_]يا  البناء أبونا البار                     رتلوا بانتصار                             بالدف و المزمار[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=_] تفسير أسمك في أفواه             كل المؤمنين                          الكل يقولون  يا اله[/FONT]*​ [FONT=_] *أبونا بيشوي أعنا اجمعين*[/FONT]​    *أو هذه    بتنسيق مختلف*​  بحكمة الهيه                                 وصلاة روحانية​ عطرت اسكندرية                           بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ بقلب يسوع المسيح                        اشفق على القطيع​ روحه الوديع                                بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ بصليبه وانجيله                             وبسهره وتهليله​ فاق كثيرين من جيله                       بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ وبذله المثالى                                بقوة الفادى​ الى الميل الثانى                                      بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ ببذلك الجزيل                                صرت لعصرك انجيل​ يا حبيب عمانوئيل                          بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ يا نبع جارى فياض                        ينبوع حبك قد فاض​ علينا وايضا زاد                                      بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ يا قدوة ومثال                               على مدى الاجيال​ يا زاهد الاموال                             بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ السلام لك يا قديس                         يا حبيب يسوع العريس​ نلت مقام نفيس                             بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ الاطفال الصغار حبيت                      والشباب قد راعيت​ وللخطاة صليت                             بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ السلام لمن جال الربوع                             وذاب مثل الشموع​ فجذب حوله الجموع                       بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ هو انطونيوس الجديد                      صاحب الراى السديد​ ذو الحب الشديد                                      بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ عرفنا الكنيسة                               بذخائرها النفيسة​ باسرارها وقديسيها                        بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ عرفنا بسحابة شهود                      كان هو عليها مسنود​ اولهم ام المعبود                                      بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ دى الست العذراء مقامها رفيع          وميخائيل لابليس مريع​ وفى النجدة سريع                          بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ ويوحنا الصايغ مرسول                             ومارمرقس الرسول​ ودميانة ويوستيناالبتول                             بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ والمجدلية صاحبة النصيب                اختارت اقدام الصليب​ بالتوبة وسكب الطيب                      بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ وانبا بيشوى شفيعه                        ومارجرجس حبيبه​ والعجايبى معينه                                      بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ انبا مقار والروميان                        ويؤنس كامى كمان​ وبيصاريون صياد تمام                    بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ اثناسيوس وديقسقوروس                          وخادم الشهداء بطرس​ وانبا ابرام وكيرلس                        بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ انشا مذابح كثيرة                                     بشجاعة وغيرة​ باتعاب مريرة                               بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ ايضا فى المهجر الفسيح                            خدم حبيب المسيح​ بقوة بولس السايح                         بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ اما قوة صليبنا                              اللى رسمه امامنا​ هو حياته وحياتنا                           بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ لم ينسى اولاده                              فى وسط امراضه​ اعطاهم ارشاده                                       بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ تحمل الالام                                  بفرح وسلام​ واكملها بتمام                                بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ فى 12 برمهات                                      دعاه رب القوات​ ليستوطن السموات                         بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ انهى غربته قوام                                     جاهد حفظ الايمان​ واكمل سعيه بسلام                         بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ شعبك يطوبك                                والملايكة تهنئك​ والمسيح يكللك                              بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ اذكر وحده الايمان                         الخدمة واولادك كمان​ امام الفادى الديان                          بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ يا ابناء ابونا البار                          رتلوا بانتصار​ بالدف والمزمار                                      بنيوت امنريت بيشوى​ تفسير اسمك فى افواة                     كل المؤمنين​ الكل يقولون يا اله                          ابونا بيشوى اعنا اجمعين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*اقوال ابونا بيشوى كامل عن التوبة والاعتراف​*

 + التوبة للنفس كمخاض المرأة . ولكن نصيبها رؤية المسيح كما ترى المرأة طفلها مولوداً . 
+ الانسان المسيحى انسان يجدد ذهنه دائماً بالتوبة وليس حياته .لأن الحياة تجدد مرة واحدة بالميلاد الثانى . أما تجديد الذهن فعملية يومية تتم بالتوبة . 
+ فى اللحظة التى يسقط فيها الانسان فى نقد الآخرين، فى اللحظة عينها تهرب منه التوبة . 
+ التوبة عمل إيجابى لا تقف عند مجرد عدم فعل الشر ، بل تنتهى إلى الشوق إلى فعل الخير . 
+ التوبة فى المسيحية قيامة مفرحة سعيدة نهايتها حضن الآب وقبلاته حيث الفرح والسلام والطهارة والشبع. 
الابن الضال : كان يرى الحلة الأولى  المعمودية والحياة مع المسيح قيداً .. أما الآن فإنه يراها عمق الحرية . 
كان يرى العجل المسمن أكلة مصحوبة بالقيود .. أما الآن فأصبح يرى فيها جسد الرب " أكلة القائمين من الموت " . 
كان يرى فى وصايا أبيه سجناً وقيوداً .. أما الآن فإنه يرى فيها رباطات المحبة وأحضان الآب وقبلاته . 
+ الرب يظهر بذاته للنفس التائبة ليقيمها . 
+ اعتراف بلا توبة لا قيمة له . 
+ المرأة الخاطئة أجمل مفهوم للخلاص . 
+ التائبون أحسـن الكارزين فى الكنيسة وبسببهم يرجع الخطاة إلى الله . 
+ محبة الله للخطاة والتائبين أكثر من أولاده المواظبين على العبادة دون توبة . 
+ طوبى للزوانى التائبين لأنهم يسـبقونى أنا الكاهن إلى الملكوت ، طوبـى 
للعشارين محبى المال ، والعالم وشهواته التائبين لأنهم يسبقونى أنا الكاهن إلى الملكوت . 
+ التوبة عمل مستمر وتام . فهى امتداد للمعمودية . ويظل المسيحى يعيشها طول حياته . 
+ التوبة فعل مستمر .. صلب مستمر للذات ، ولشهوات الجسد وللعالم ونمو للإلتصاق بالمسيح .. ونمو فى محبة المسيح ، والحياة مع المسيح ، ولأجل المسيح . 
+ الخطية لها ثمار ردية : مرض .. ألم .. عدم سلام  قلق .. ضيق .. اضطراب .. خوف .. حقد .. شهوة .. إلخ . 
والانسان الذى يعيش تحت نيرها فهو يجنى ثمارها الذى لم يحس بخطاياه ، والذى مازال ساقطاً فى كبريائه وبره الذاتى صعب عليه أن يتلامس مع يسوع .. أى مخلص حياته . 
+ لا تقل غيرى يخطئ .. لأن الدفاع وعدم الاعتراف = الكبرياء . 
+ كل الشر فى حياتنا سببه نحن وليس الله ، أو الظروف ، أو المجتمع . 
+ السقوط ليس معناه تغير الطبيعة ، ولكن معناه تلوث الطبيعة . 
إن صرفت وجهك عن خطاياك ووضعتها خلفك على ظهرك . فإن الله سيراها ولا يصرف وجهه عنها . إذاً ضع آثامك أمامك إن كنت تريد أن الله لا يراها . 
+ الله لا يهلك خاطئاً إلاَّ إذا استنفذ كل الوسائل فى توبته . 
+ أنا انسان دائماً تحت الخطية .. ربما يعبر الملاك فى أى وقت يجدنى متسلحاً فى دم المسيح .. يرى العـلامة ويعبر عنى . 
+ وقفتى أمام تيار الدم .. اعتراف قبل الصلاة بخطيتى وضعفى ومسكنتى . 
+ الإنسان على صورة الله مخلوق . عندما يتوب الانسان تحت أقدام يسوع .. يرى فى يسوع الصورة المفقودة .. يرى الجمال الأصلى المفقود .. 
+ طالما تجملت بالمساحيق .. وتجملت بالملابس .. وتجملت بالخلاعة .. ووقفت 
أمام المرآة لتنظر جمالها .. وإذ بها ترى قبحاً ورذيلة وشر يخفى تحتـه جمالاً 
حقيقياً مفقوداً .. ولكن تحت أقدام يسوع وجدت صورتها المفقودة فأحبتها .. ولا ترضى أن تتركها فتفقد صورتها الأولى . 
+ الوقوف تحت قدمى يسوع هو تلذذ بصورة الانسان الأولى وللجمال المفقود . 
+ لا يوجد شئ يسبب فرحاً للانسان إلاَّ إحساسه بالتغيير من الداخل ، وإحساسه بالقوة فيه فى الداخل ، وإحساسه بالمسيح غير المحدود يحيا فيه فى الداخل . 
+ أحياناً يفرح الانسان بمال أو فستان أو مركز .. ولكن الفرح الحقيقى هو الإحساس بقوة التغيير .. قوة حياة المسيح فينا . 
+ هذا هو سر المسيحية : الفرح الذى لا ينطق به .. فرح القوة الداخلية . 
+ نينوى مدينة عظيمة لله .. فى توبتها المقبولة .. فى الدرس الذى أعطته للعالم كله .. فى صومها .. فى صلاتها .. فى إيمانها . 
+ إذا صدأ الحديد ليس معناه تغير طبيعته ، ولكن إذا مسح الصدأ بالصنفرة تظهر الطبيعة الأولى من جديد . 
النفس التى تحيا التوبة .. تظهر الطبيعة الجديدة . 
النفس التى تمتلئ بالروح ، بالصلاة ، بالحب .. تظهر فيها الطبيعة الجديدة . 
+ إذا كانت توبة فرد تجعل ملائكة السماء تفرح .. فكم يكون توبة مجموعة خدام أو أسرة أو مدينة بأكملها!! 
+ التوبة إرتفاع إلى أعلى جبل التجلى حيث الفرح الدائم وحيث الابتعاد عن الأرضيات . 
+ أعطنى يارب أن أصعد إلى أعلى الجبل خذنى خذنى هذا حقى أنا ابنك . 
+ إن الرب لم يمنحنى المغفرة فقط بل منحنى الروح القدس ، وبالروح القدس عرفت الله نفسه . 
منــاجاة
الهى أعطنى أن أعترف بقوة لكى تصير خطيتى أمامى .. وأعطنى أن أذكرها كل حين كى لا أعود إليها وأتمتع ببركات التوبة . 
فى المساء أقف أمامك وأقول العمل الذى أعطيتنى قد أتممته .. أشكرك وأعتذر عن إنحرافاتى الفكرية ، ونسيانى وعدم تسليمى أحياناً .. وتكون ختام صلاتى هو الارتماء فى حضن الآب كابن صانع مشيئة أبيه . 
+يا نفسى اعترفى بأن مياه العالم ولذته لن تشبعكِ ،اعترفى بخطيتك ، الرب يسوع عطشان لخلاصكِ . 
+ التوبة ليست من صنع الانسان لذلك يقول أرمياء النبى " توبنى يارب فأتوب" . 
+ سر التوبة هو عمل الروح القدس باستمرار فى حياة العروس من أجل غسلها " بالدم " وتقديسها وتبريرها باسم الرب وبروح الهنا ( 1 كو 6 : 11 ) . 
+ عندما تدعو الكنيسة للتوبة .. أى تكنس بيتها للبحث عن الدرهم المفقود .. يلقى الروح القدس أشعته على النفوس المخلصة لتتوب وتعلن عن وجودها . 
+ الروح لا يثمر ثمر البر إلا فى النفس التائبة . 
+ التوبة هى أهم علامات الحب . 
+كلما أحس التائب بأنه أحزن بخطيته الرب الذى أحبه وأن صليب يسوع المسيح مرفوع أساساً من أجل غسل خطاياه وخلاصه منها كلما كانت توبته سليمة وصادقة. 
+ هناك إذاً توبة مزيفة فيها خداع للنفس .. وتوبة حقيقية من عمل الروح القدس. 
+ كل لحظة يهمل " الانسان " التوبة يفقد قوة القيامة . لأنه يعيش ضعف الفتور وقوة السقوط . 
+ التوبة لا تقف عند الندم على الخطية ولكنها تتقدم خطوة أخرى إيجابية . وهى كيف يبدأ التائب حياة جديدة مع الله ؟! 
+ التوبة تتدرج من الحزن على خطايا واضحة مثل القتل والزنا والسب والشتيمة والحلفان والسرقة .. إلى إدراك أن عدم المحبة ( محبة أخيك كنفسك ) هى قتل . " من يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس " ( 1 يو 3 : 15 ) .. إلى أن النظرة الشريرة هى زنا ومحبة المديح هى سرقة مجد الله . 
+ لقد ارتبط سر التوبة بالقيامة ارتباطاً مستمراً بدون انفصال لحظة واحدة . 
+ الاعتراف ليس سرد خطايا بل توبة وحزناً . لأنه " طوبى للحزانى لأنهم يتعزون " . 
+ الاعتراف المستمر يعمل على تنقية النفس ويدفعها لحياة جديدة .. خاصة عندما تؤهل لشركة جسد الرب ودمه .​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

ودى ممكن كل واحد يعرف برجه بيقول ايه مع ابونا بيشوى:

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
 + أيها الرب يسوع أن الصليب كان الوسيلة الوحيدة للقاء اللص معك. ما أسعدها ساعة و ما أمتعه صليب " أبونا بيشوى كامل "
 
 
 
 برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
 + يا أبتاه.. كل المشاكل، كل التفكير في هموم العالم.. كل ما يسبب لي شرودا في الصلاة، أعطني أن أضعه بين يديك و أقول : لتكن مشيئتك " أبونا بيشوى كامل "
 
 
 برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
 + يا أبتاه.. الآن أعطني أن أقرأ في كل حركة طول يومي، ما هي مشيئتك، و أتممها بأسرع ما يكون، و بفرح عظيم. عندئذ سأرى من حيث لا أدري إني في حضن أبي " أبونا بيشوى كامل "
 
 
 
 برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
 +حدثيني يا أم الله القديسة، ماذا حدث لك عندما انغرست الحربة في جنب ابنك؟ كعادتك سوف تصمتين لأنك لن تتذمري أبدا و لم تشتكي أبدا " أبونا بيشوى كامل "
 
 
 
 
 برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
 + ربي يسوع أنا لا أطلب صليبا معينا.. و لكن الذي تختاره مشيئتك لي، و أنا لا أريد أن أعرض عليك خدماتي.. بل أن تستخدمني أنت فيها " أبونا بيشوى كامل "
 
 
 
 
 برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
 +ربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك مصلوبا و قلبي كالصخر، ما هذا الجفاف الروحي؟ يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع.. يا ربي يسوع اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموعا " أبونا بيشوى كامل "
 
 
 
 برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م
 
 +إلهي.. عرفت جيدا معنى قولك لي أن أحمل صليبي كل يوم كما حملت صليبك أنت.. صليبي هو جهادي ضد الخطية، و صليبك هو خطيتي التي فشلت أنا في مقاومتها " أبونا بيشوى كامل "
 
 
 برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
 + ربى يسوع.. جبيني المملوء بالأفكار هو الذي يستحق إكليل الشوك، فأربط فكري بأشواكك المقدسة، و أعطني فكر المسيح " أبونا بيشوى كامل "
 
 
 
 
 برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
 +إن التأمل المتواصل في صلب ربنا يكسب النفس حرية وسلاماً وقوة وغفراناً " أبونا بيشوى كامل "
 
 
 
 برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
 +ليس هناك قوة في الوجود تربط يسوع إلا خطيتي... لأنه صنع هذا محبة لي. إذا لم تكن هذه الرباطات إلا رباطات خطيتي " أبونا بيشوى كامل "
 
 
 
 
 برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
 + ربى يسوع أنت الذي تعطى الماء الحي الذي يشرب منه لا يعطش إلى الأبد، ثم بعد ذلك تعطش إلىّ.. سبحانك ربى.. يا لمحبتك لي أنا الساقط " أبونا بيشوى كامل "
 
 
 
 برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
 + ربى يسوع ... أعنى أن احمل صليبي بقوة و شجاعة و حب للحق و تمثلا بك و بفرح و سعادة للشهادة لك في عالم مخادع " أبونا بيشوى كامل 
 منقووول​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*من أقوال أبونا بيشوى كامل
**عن الأسرة:

* المسيحية حياة والبيت هو المجال العملى لهذه الحياة .
محبة الله والصلاة والصوم وقراءة الانجيل ، ومحبة الآخرين ، وعدم مسك السيرة ، والإدانة ، وحياة 
الإيمان ، والشكر ، والاحتمال والاتضاع كلها يحياها الطفل فى البيت . 
الأسرة التى تلتف يومياً حول مذبح الصلاة العائلى ، وكلمات الإنجيل المقدس.. ينشأ شبابها فى هدوء نفسى ، وشبع روحى ، وحب للقداسة .

البيت الذى يحـرم أطفاله من العطـف بسبب انهماك الوالـدين فى العمل يـزرع فى الأطفـال بذرة 
الانحراف والتمرد وسرعة الانزلاق .
إن كثرة التذمر والشكوى التى نبديها أمام أولادنا ستنتج لنا جيلاً من الضعفاء الخائفين . وحاجتنا اليوم هى إلى سماع صوت الرب " أنا هو لا تخافوا " ( مر 6 : 50 ) .

عن السلوك المسيحى
المسيحية هى حياة المسيح فى أولاده . فهى ليست وصايا سامية ولكنها حياة بالمسيح، المسيح يحيا فىَّ وروحه القدوس يسكن فىَّ ، وجسده ودمه هما طعامى، والمسيح هو نور حياتى وهو طريقى وليس مجرد مرشد للطريق. والمسيح الحال فىَّ هو قوتى وغلبتى فالغلبة ليست أمر يأتى من الخارج .
ليست المسيحية تنفيذ لوصايا مستحيلة بالنسبة للبشر لكن المسيحية هى حياة يسوع فى البشر 
المسيحية تكشف عن حضن المسيح ولذة الحياة فيه . هل اختبرت ذلك يا أخى؟!!
المسيحية ليست فيها انطواء على النفـس بل حـرية إيجابية.
المسيحية شجاعة فى ضبط النفس .. وقوة إيمان.. وعمق فى الحب .. شجاعة فى الترك .. كما فعل
الأنبا أنطونيوس .
ليس فى المسيحية شيخوخة ولا يأس .
إن حياتنا اليوم ما هى إلاَّ ثمرة دم المسيح . حياة مغسولة بقوة الدم ـ قادرة على عبور الخطية واغراء العالم وضيقاته كل لحظة .
المسيحى الذى قد رسم أمام عينيه يسوع المسيح مصلوباً .. يسلك فى النصرة الدائمة لأن المهلك يرى 
علامة الصليب ويهرب .
المسيحى إنسان عابر طريق يسعى للوصول لهدف..
المسيحى المجاهد . له عدو صياد ينصب له فخاخاً .
المسيحى الذى لا يصلى لمَن أساء إليه أو إلى مسيحه هو مسيحى كاذب. لو حمل صليباً ولكن لم يغفر أو يصلى لمَن أساء إليه كما غفر المسيح لصالبيه ودافع عنهم على الصليب .. فليست له معرفة بالصليب .
والمسيحى الذى لا يحب كل الناس من كل لون وجنس ودين هو مسيحى منافق.
المسيحى عليه أن يعيش بلا هم .. فلا سند للانسان إلاَّ الله وحده الذى خلصه وفداه ويرعاه ويحصى شعور رأسه .
مكان العالم بالنسبة للمؤمن وراء ظهره ، وعينه شاخصة دائماً للأمام ولا ينظر إلى الخلف " ليس أحد يضع يده على المحراث وينظر إلى الوراء يصلح لملكوت الله " ( لو 9 : 62 ) .
انظر لنفسك أنك فى مستوى أرفع من هذا العالم التافه.فأنت الآن بعد أن كبرت عندما تنظر إلى أطفال تلعب تقول : ( بلاش كلام فاضى ) . أصبحت هذه الأمور ليس لها قيمة عندك .
كل أمر يمكن أن يربكك القه خلفك . قد يعيده عليك الشيطان وقد لا تنجح 100% لكن املأ قلبك بالرجاء وقل : " لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتى إذا سقطت أقوم " ( مى 7 : 8 ) . 
السلوك الخارجى هو دائماً ثمرة الحياة الداخلية .
تتميز حياة المسيحى بأن حياته هى حركة عبور مستمر من مجد إلى مجد .                                                                 
المسيحية هى حب للمسيح من كل القلب ..هى حب مبذول حتى الدم المسفوك ..هى جهاد حتى الدم ..
فرح المسيحى ناتج عن وجود الله واتحاده بطبيعتنا .
الشخصية المتكاملة فى المسيحية ليست هى الشخصية التى تعودت حسب منطق العالم اللف والدوران 
والكذب تحت اسم الشطارة أو الحكمة .. هذه حكمة شيطانية .
سر سعادة المسيحى هو أن يضع مستقبله كله فى يد الآب ضابط الكل .
حياة المسيحى عبارة عن طريق مملوء بالصلبان اللذيذة التى ينتهى كل منها بالمجد . 
انسان يخاف العيش بأمانة لئلا يفتقر ... هو مسيحى كاذب . 
انسان يسمى اسم غير مسيحى خوفاً من المستقبل ... هو مسيحى كاذب .
إن المسيحية جاءت لتخلق شباباً وشابات يغلبون العالم بالصليب حتى الدم . 
إذا ذهبت للعمل وضايقونى قليلاً على درجة وشوية الكلام الفاضى اللى بنسمعه.. فوجدت أفكارى تعطلت 
وتعبت نفسى .. واضطربت، أسأل نفسى أين أنا الآن ؟ العالم وراء ظهـرى .. ونظرى لكنعـان . فليأخـذوا الدرجة لأنى سآخذ 100 درجة فوق فى السماء.. وحتى إذا أخذت الدرجة هل لها علاقة بموضوع السماء؟ ليس لها علاقة !!
لا تهتموا بالغد أى اعملوا ولا تحملوا هماً فشعور رؤوسكم محصاة .. أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة ..
الماضى لنتركه لدم المسيح الذى طهرنا من كل خطية . والمستقبل لا نهتم به، أما الحاضر فأنا ابن الله المحبوب وأقول : " لتكن مشيئتك يا أبانا " .
القديسون الذين ساروا فى الخطوات العملية التى رسمها الرب يسوع بدقة وبأمانة أعطوا مسيحيتنا 
الصبغة العملية .
النفوس العابدة ينفتح قلبها لكى تطل على الأبدية. فتفرح دائماً بالمسيح رجاءها الذى يتحدى الموت والعالم الحاضر وتجتاز آلام العالم وتجاربه بإيمان بالحياة فى المسيح التى لا موت فيها أبداً بل حياة وحب وسلام .
الله وحده غايتنا فى كل شىء .. هو خالقنا ونحن ملكه . فعلينا أن نثمر لأجله كالشجرة لصاحبها .
الانسان له سلطان على كل شىء . ولكنه وكيل سيعطى حساب الوكالة .
هو ليس صاحب الأرض ولكنه مأخوذ منها . لذلك يهتم بها ولكنه سيتركها يوماً .
حجم الانسان ليس هو حجم جسده البشرى .. ولكن هو حجم الله بروحه الساكن فيه . جليات رمز للعالم .. له قوة مادية كبيرة ..وداود رمز للمسيحى الوديع معه الله . جليات الضخم + ترس ورمح وسيف = لا شىء . داود الصغير الوديع الأعزل + الله = ما لا نهاية .
إن التصق الانسان بالله صار عظيماً .وإن التصق بالأرض صار حقيراً دنيئاً .
يجب أن يتحلى الانسان بصفات الله ، ويحافظ على هذه الصورة . وصفات الله هى : المحبة .. الوداعة 
الطهارة .. إلخ .
الانسان يميل للكبرياء ولا يغلبه إلاَّ تواضع المسيح .
الانسان حياته فى صلته بالله ..وعريه ، وخطيته ، وموته فى إنفصاله عن الله.. وإحساسه بذات مستقلة 
عن الله .
قيمة الانسان لا تزيد عن حفنة التراب ..
ولكن البعض صاروا عظماء يقدسهم العالم ويكرمهم للآن .. هؤلاء هم الذين التصقوا بالرب وصاروا كباراً جداً مثل نوح البار ، وإبراهيم رجل الإيمان ، ويعقوب المحب للاله ، ويوسف الصديق .
يقاس الانسان بقوة شخصيته ، وبنائه الداخلى ..  والمقياس هو مدى عمل الله فى حياة هذا الانسان .
إن النفس الروحانية لا تسعى لاكتساب تقدير أى خليقة .. إذ هى تعرف جيداً أنه لا حق لها فى ذلك .. 
فيسوع وحده هو سيد النفوس وملكها الأوحد الذى يحق له كل حب ومجد . 
القديسون هم أناس بشر إلى أقصى حد. أكثر من جميع الناس يعرفون ضعفهم وحقارتهم كبشر.
الجسد الروحانى المأخـوذ من المسـيح ليس للحية سـلطان عليه بل أعطانـا السـلطان أن نـدوس 
الحيـات والعقارب .
قلب مفرغ للمسيح وحده يردد دائماً " رئيس هذا العالم آت ولكن ليس له فىّ شئ " . 
ليتنى أسبح مع الملائكة .. أفرح بالخلاص بخاطئ يتوب .. وأسرع مع الرعاة.. وأسجد مع المجوس ، فى خضوع وتسليم ...
ليكن هدفك هو الحياة مع يسوع وليس مجرد ذكر الاسم ( اسم يسوع ) وردده بفرح وسرور وهدوء . 
إذا عاش الانسان باحثاً عن اللذة وكاتماً إياها فى ذاته يملأ حياته بالأفكار الجنسية ، وتتحول حياته إلى 
جحيم مشتعل . 
أكبر مكافأة للانسان المخلص أن يكون على صورة المسيح .
الله له مقاصد فى حياة كل انسان يصل إليها بكل الطرق .
هل أنا سائر حياتى فى دائرة مقاصد الرب ؟!
مَن أراد أن يسير فى مقاصدى (أى يكون لى تلميذاً) ينكر نفسه .. يحمل صليبه.. ويتبعنى 
الوحدانية والشركة فى الـزواج المسـيحى تعنى أولاً وأخيراً الشركة والوحدانية فى الله رأس الأسرة .
إن الزواج ليس هو السماح القانونى لرغبتين جسديتين أو لحساب أحد منهم .. بل الزواج هو ظهور الحب الالهى فى الحب البشرى عن طريق السر .
إن كلمة عذراء لا تعنى مجرد عدم الزواج . بل تعنى عذراوية القلب . أى عدم ارتباطه بشئ فى العالم ، 
وتفرغه بالكامل لحب العريس السماوى .
بقدر ما تشتهى النفس بقدر ما يعطيها الله .. بقدر شهوة النفس للمسيح بقدر ما تأخذ .. فالذى طلب إكليل شهادة .. أخذ. والذى طلب بتولية ... أخذ. والذى طلب مجرد حياة مسيحية عادية أخذ. المسيح يعطى على أساس مقياسين: المقياس الاول شهوة النفس، والمقياس الثانى: حسب غناه .
المسيح أعطانا لا أن نعرفه أو نؤمن به بل أن نحيا به وأعطانا روحـه لا ليعلمنا فقط بل ليسكن فينا ويغيّر شكلنا ، ويجدد ذهننا ، ويأخذ كل يوم مما للمسيح ويعطينا.
الحياة فى المسيح هى حركة ، وخبرة ، وتجديد ، ونمو بالروح لا يتوقف .
جثسيمانى هى تسليم المشيئة " لا مشيئتى بل مشيئتك".
الجلجثة هى الثبات فى الصليب لكى " لا نحيا نحن بل المسيح يحيا فينا " .
إن الفراغ فى حياة الشباب ليس فراغاً من ناحية طول الوقت ... بل هو فراغ نفسى روحى .
إن إنحرافات الشباب اليوم سببها القلق والاضطراب .. وهم فى حاجة إلى نور المسيح وصدره الواسع.
المشكلة الحقيقية تكمن فى سطحية أبناء المسيح. فلو ضربوا بجذورهم فى الأعماق لتحولوا إلى منارة 
تهدى شباب العصر المتخبط . 
الشر ليس من طبيعتك لكنه كالزوان يغرسه فيك العدو فلا تيأس .. وعندما تقلع الزوان من قلبك يظهر لك جمال طبيعتك 
مشاكل الشاب عندما تحل بالاشباع الجنسى ، وتركيز الحديث مع  الشباب عن الكبت والاختلاط ، والجنس 
أكثر من الحديث عن المسيح والتوبة ... كل هذا بلا شك هو جنوح من السفينة (سفينة حياتنا) لتصطدم بصخرة هذا العالم . 
إذا ترك الانسان زمام حياته يتحول إلى أسير لأهوائه وعبد لمطالبها المهلكة. 
يا أحبائى الشبان ـ إن يسوع القائم بجراحاته أكبر شهادة لكم على القوة الكامنة فيكم ... العالم جرحه 
وهو غلب العالم ... العالم كل يوم يجرحكم .. فانظروا لرئيس إيمانكم يسوع الغالب . خطايانا جرحته ... وهو غلب وقام بآثار جراحاته .. انظروا إلى رئيس إيمانكم .
      المسيحى الذى يتمسك بالحـق فى حياته وعمله يتهمه زملاؤه أنه غير متفتح الذهن ... المسيحى
      المتسامح يتهمونه بالعبط ...الذى يترك العالم ليعبد الله فى دير يتهمونه بالهروب ...
الانسان الشهوانى هو عريان من ثوب الطهارة ...
الانسان الغضوب والحقود هو عريان من ثوب المحبة ...
ليست الطهارة مجرد امتناع عن النجاسة بل هى انشغال بالله وحب للمسيح وامتلاء من الروح القدس. 
إن سكن الرب فى قلوبنا هربت النجاسة من حياتنا . 
عندما تسقط لا تفكر كثيراً فى الخطية بل أسرع وتطلع إلى يسوع حينئذ هو ينقذك من الغرق كما أنقذ 
بطرس .
إذاً بقدر ما تحب الله وتصلى وتدرس فى كتابه المقدس بقدر ما تعيش فى حياة القداسة. 
القلب الذى لا يسكن فيه يسوع هو مكان للنجاسة ومنه تتدنس حواسنا ونظراتنا وأفكارناً. 
لا تنظر بلذة إلى الشر بل أهرب منه. 
أحفظ يدك ، هل تستخدم أعضاء المسيح فى الشر؟ 
لا تستمع إلى كلمات الشر حتى و إن أجبرت على سماعها ولا تسمح لها بأن تجد فيك مكاناً ولا تتلذذ بها. 
الفكر هو فتحه صغيرة يتسرب منها الشر قليلاً قليلاً فيغرق سفينة حياتك، هو الثعلب الصغير الذى يتلف 
الكرم، إحذر من الفكر لشرير الذى يأتيك فى صوره نقية ومتى وجد له مكاناً فيك تسلّم القيادة وسلمك إلى أفكار أخرى أشر منه . 
" العقل الكسلان معمل للشيطان " فالخطية تدخل بسبب استرخاء الجسد ، اشغل نفسك بقراءة سير القديسين الأطهار وبالرياضة الروحية والجسدية . 
الصوم المصحوب بالصلاة يعطيك قوة لتتغلب على شهوات الجسد. 
مقاومة النظرات والكلمات والأفكار الشريرة سهل ما دامت خارجة عنك ولكن عندما نتأمل فيها يصعب عليك مقاومتها لأنها تصبح خارجة منك . 
بأصوام وصلوات كثيرة نقتنى فضيلة الطهارة. 
+تمسك بإلهك واعتز به وافتخر به واتكل علية اتكالاً مطلقاً والرب معك . 
+التوبة هى الوسيلة الوحيدة لاكتشاف حب الله نحونا . 
+الخدمة بدون حب المصلوب هى مجرد عمل بشرى له نهاية . 
+إن الخدمة هى حب متدفق موجه للمسيح نظير حبه وغفرانه لنا على الصليب . 
+الله طبيعته حب ، فالمحبة مع الاتضاع والصلاة هى المسار الوحيد لإدراك الله . 
+إن كان تنفيذ وصية الإنجيل مستحيلاً فالله أعطانى روحة قبل أن يأمرنى بوصيته .
إن سر سقوطنا هو عدم الإحساس بوجود الله معنا ، بينما الإيمان بوجود الله يحصنا باستمرار من الانزلاق فى الخطية
المسيحى مجند للشهادة للمسيح بمحبته، وبأعماله الحسنة، وبمجاوبة كل من يسأله عن سر الرجاء 
للوسط الذى يعيش فيه الانسان أثر عميق فى تكوين ميوله واتجاهاته، والتأثير على روحياته .. لذلك فى 
أكثر من مكان يحذر الكتاب المقدس من الأوساط الشريرة ويقول " اعتزلوا من وسطهم " .
أيها العزيز .. عليك أن تعمل كل جهدك فى أن تهرب من كل شر وشبه شر ..
واسمع نصيحة الرسول " أما الشهوات الشبابية فاهرب منها " ( 2 تى 2 : 22 ).
+ واسمع صـوت الملاك للـوط "اهرب إلى الجبـل" ( تك 19 : 17 ) .
+ اهرب من وقفة لا تمجد المسيح.
+ اهرب من رحلة أو فسحة فيها عثرة.
+ اهرب من أصدقاء يبعدونك عن محبة المسيح.
+ اهرب من كتاب يفسد روحك ..
+ اهرب إلى جبل الصلاة .. 
+ اهرب لحياتك .
المسيحى هو انسان عندما يكره الخطية يتركها إلى الموت .. ليس هناك ميوعة فى حياته. لأنه لا يعرف أنصاف الحلول ..
يجب أن نكثر من المطانيات بانسحاق .. والسجود فى الصلاة .. والجلوس فى المتكأ الأخير .. والإحساس بأنى أول الخطاة ـ وعدم الإدانة (لأن الإدانة تعنى أنى أبر من غيرى)، وأن نقلل من الضحك والهزار ونكثر من الحزن على الخطية، والبكاء فى الصلاة مع الفرح والابتهاج بالخلاص.
ما بالك لو تحدثنا عن اهتمامنـا بالأمور المادية ـ عدم القناعة، التذمر، الحديث المستمر عن الغلاء، 
الهجرة، مشاكل العمل ـ ثم لو تحدثنا عن الاهتمام بماتش الكورة، إلخ .. وبعد ذلك كله نقول "طوبى للحزانى لأنهم يتعزون" ؟؟!!!!!!
+ اختفاء الشكر من حياة المسيحى هو فشل فى المحبة وكثرة الشكوى والتذمر هو حالة مرضية فى المحبة.
اجتماعاتنا محتاجة لصلوات لأجل توبة النفوس البعيدة، والنفـوس الموجـودة فيها أيضاً حتى يعمل فيها 
الروح القدس .
الانسان فى يد الله .. يعمل الله به كل شىء، يعمل المعجزات .. يستطيع الانسان كل شىء بالله العامل فيه 
كل شاب أو شابة ، أو رجل أو إمرأة يثبت فى المسيح بالصلاة الدائمة يصبح مجرد ذكر اسمه قوة لا 
يستهان بها .. ومجرد اسمه كرازة ..
ماذا نقول عن معاملة الفقراء.. هل عصب المحبة يربطنا بهم عن طريق الرأس؟ .. أم نحن نسحق 
نفوسهم ونذلهم ليس إلاَّ لأننا نحن فقراء فى المحبة . فيضمر العصب الذى يربطنا بالرأس .
الكنيسة ليست مجرد مجموعة أفراد .. بل أعضاء فى جسد المسيح .. يربطهم عصب المحبة بالرأس.
هناك فرق بين انسان يقدم ماله للفقراء شفقة عليهم وبين انسان يصنع هذا الأمر من أجل المسيح .
الانسان الذى امتلأ قلبه بمحبة المسيح ، وبالأعمال المقدسة النافعة هو انسان يتساءل هل يوجد وقت 
فراغ؟!
إذا إمتلأ القلب بمحبة المسيح لم تعد التسلية إلاَّ أمراً عابراً فى حياة المسيحى.
الحياة فى المسيح هى حركة.. وخبرة.. وتجديد.. ونمو بالروح لا يتوقف..

منـاجاة :
لا تطلبى يا نفسى تعزية من الخارج .. إجعلى تعزيتكِ فى الله وحده "حبيبى لى وأنا له الراعى بين السوسن" (نش 2 : 16).
يا يسوعى .. إجعلنى غير خاضع لأحد فى هذا العالم إلاَّ لك ولكنيستك المقدسة..
هبنى ألاََّ أبالى بأمور الدنيا .. ولا أتأثر بالاستحسان ولا النقد، وألاَّ يلهينى عنك تعدد واجباتى وعلاقاتى . 
اجذبنى يا يسوع كما جذبت طهارتك المرأة الخاطئة.
عثرة لكِ يا نفسـى عـندما لا تحـتملين من يخدش كرامتك .. لا فى المنزل، ولا فى العمل .. ولا حتى فى خدمة الكنيسة .
+ عثرة لك يا نفسى عندما تشتهين المتكأ الأول، وصوت الرب يدعوك إلى المتكأ الأخير ..
+ عثرة لك يا نفسى حين تقيمين حفلاتك لأصدقائك، وأغنياء جيرانك، ولا تدعين العرج والجدع والمساكين ..
+ ربى يسوع .. أوصيتنى بالصدق .. والمحبة .. والمواجهة فى شجاعة واتضاع .. والزهد .. وإنكار الذات ..
+ وتحذرنى من الأساليب الاجتماعية العالمية .. وتقول لى: الماء الذى يعطيه العالم الذى يشرب منه يعطش .. أما الماء الذى أعطيه أنا.. فالذى يشرب منه لا يعطش إلى الأبد ( يو 4 : 13 ،


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

أقوال أبونا بيشوى كامل عن المسيحى والمسيحية:
​​
​​+ المسيحية هى حياة المسيح فى أولاده .
+ المسيحية ليست هى وصايا سامية ولكنها حياة بالمسيح . فالمسيح يحيا فىَّ وروحه القدوس يسكن فىَّ ، وجسده ودمه هما طعامى والمسيح هو نور حياتى وهو طريقى وليس مجرد مرشد للطريق . والمسيح الحال فىَّ هو قوتى وغلبتى وليس الغلبة أمر يأتى لى من الخارج .
+ ليست المسيحية تنفيذ لوصايا مستحيلة بالنسبة للبشر لكن المسيحية هى حياة يسوع فى البشر .​​​​+ المسيحية تكشف عن حضن المسيح ولذة الحياة فيه . هل اختبرت ذلك يا أخى؟!!​​​​+ المسيحية ليست فيها انطواء على النفـس بل حـرية إيجابية.​​​​+ المسيحية شجاعة فى ضبط النفس .. وقوة الإيمان.. وعمق فى الحب .. شجاعة فى الترك .. كما فعل الأنبا أنطونيوس .​​​​+ ليس فى المسيحية شيخوخة ولا يأس .​​​​+ إن حياتنا اليوم ما هى إلاَّ ثمرة دم المسيح .​​​​+ حياة المسيحى هى حياة مغسولة بقوة الدم ـ قادرة على عبور الخطية واغراء العالم وضيقاته كل لحظة .​​​​+ المسيحى الذى قد رسم أمام عينيه يسوع المسيح مصلوباً .. يسلك فى النصرة الدائمة لأن المهلك يرى علامة الصليب ويهرب .​​​​+ المسيحى انسان عابر طريق يسعى للوصول لهدف..​​​​+ المسيحى المجاهد . له عدو صياد ينصب له فخاخاً .​​​​+ المسيحى الذى لا يصلى لمَن أساء إليه أو إلى مسيحه هو مسيحى كاذب .​​​​+ والمسيحى الذى لا يحب كل الناس من كل لون وجنس ودين هو مسيحى منافق.​​​​+ والمسيحى الذى يحمل صليباً ولا يغفر أو يصلى لمَن أساء إليه كما غفر المسيح لصالبيه ودافع عنهم على الصليب .. ليست له معرفة بالصليب .​​​​+ المسيحى عليه أن يعيش بلا هم .. فلا سند للانسان إلاَّ الله وحده الذى خلصه وفداه ويرعاه ويحصى شعور رأسه .​​​​+ مكان العالم بالنسبة للمؤمن وراء ظهره ، وعينه شاخصة دائماً للأمام ولا ينظر إلى الخلف " ليس أحد يضع يده على المحراث وينظر إلى الوراء يصلح لملكوت ​​​​الله " ( لو 9 : 62 ) .​​​​+ انظر لنفسك أنك فى مستوى أرفع من هذا العالم التافه .​​​​+ فأنت الآن بعد أن كبرت عندما تنظر إلى أطفال تلعب تقول : ( بلاش كلام فاضى ) . أصبحت هذه الأمور ليس لها قيمة عندك .​​​​+ كل أمر يمكن أن يربكك القه خلفك . وقد يعيده عليك الشيطان وقد لا تنجح 100% لكن املأ قلبك بالرجاء وقل : " لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتى إذا سقطت أقوم " ​​( مى 7 : 8 ) . ​​​​+ إذا ذهبت للعمل وضايقونى قليلاً على درجة وشوية الكلام الفاضى اللى بنسمعه.. فوجدت أفكارى تعطلت وتعبت نفسى .. واضطربت أسأل أين أنا الآن ؟​​​​+ العالم وراء ظهـرى .. ونظرى لكنعـان . فليأخـذوا الدرجة لأنى سآخذ 100 درجة فوق فى السماء.. وحتى إذا أخذت الدرجة هل لها علاقة بموضوع السماء ؟ ليس لها علاقة !!​​​​+ لا تهتموا بالغد أى اعملوا ولا تحملوا هماً فشعور رؤوسكم محصاة .. أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة ..​​​​+ الماضى لنتركه لدم المسيح الذى طهرنا من كل خطية . والمستقبل لا نهتم به " ​​​​لا تهتموا بالغد " .​​​​+ أما الحاضر فأنا ابن الله المحبوب وأقول : " لتكن مشيئتك يا أبانا " .​​​​+ القديسون الذين ساروا فى الخطوات العملية التى رسمها الرب يسوع بدقة وبأمانة قد أعطوا مسيحيتنا الصبغة العملية .​​​​+ النفوس العابدة ينفتح قلبها لكى تطل على الأبدية . ​​​​+ فتفرح دائماً بالمسيح رجاها الذى يتحدى الموت والعالم الحاضر وتجتاز آلام العالم وتجاربه بإيمان الحياة فى المسيح التى لا موت فيها أبداً بل حياة وحب وسلام .​​​​+ السلوك الخارجى دائماً ثمرة الحياة الداخلية .​​​​+ تتميز حياة المسيحى بأن حياته هى حركة عبور مستمر من مجد إلى مجد .                                                                  ​​​​ + المسيحية هى حب للمسيح من كل القلب ..​​​​+ هى حب مبذول حتى الدم المسفوك ..​​​​هى جهاد حتى الدم ..​​​​+ الله وحده غايتنا فى كل شىء .. هو خالقنا ونحن ملكه . فعلينا أن نثمر لأجله كالشجرة لصاحبها .​​​​+ الانسان له سلطان على كل شىء . ولكنه وكيل سيعطى حساب الوكالة .​​​​+ هو ليس صاحب الأرض ولكنه مأخوذ منها . لذلك يهتم بها ولكنه سيتركها يوماً .​​​​+ حجم الانسان ليس هو حجم جسده البشرى .. ولكن هو حجم الله بروحه الساكن فيه .​​​​+ جليات رمز للعالم .. له قوة مادية كبيرة ..​​​​+ وداود رمز للمسيحى الوديع معه الله .​​​​+ جليات الضخم + ترس ورمح وسيف = لا شىء .​​​​+ داود الصغير الوديع الأعزل + الله = ما لا نهاية .​​​​+ إن التصق الانسان بالله صار عظيماً .​​​​+ وإن التصق بالأرض صار حقيراً دنيئاً .​​​​+ فرح المسيحى ناتج عن وجود الله واتحاده بطبيعتنا .​​​​+ يجب أن يتجلى الانسان بصفات الله ، ويحافظ على هذه الصورة . وصفات الله هى : المحبة .. الوداعة الطهارة .. إلخ .​​​​+ الانسان يميل للكبرياء ولا يغلبه إلاَّ تواضع المسيح .​​​​+ الانسان حياته فى صلته بالله ..وعريه ، وخطيته ، وموته فى إنفصاله عن الله.. وإحساسه بذات مستقلة عن الله .​​​​+ قيمة الانسان لا تزيد عن حفنة التراب ..​​​​+ ولكن البعض صاروا عظماء يقدسهم العالم ويكرمهم للآن .. هؤلاء الذين التصقوا بالرب وصاروا كباراً جداً مثل نوح البار ، وإبراهيم رجل الإيمان ، ويعقوب المحب للاله ، ويوسف الصديق .​​​​+ يقاس الانسان بقوة شخصيته ، وبنائه الداخلى .. ​​​​والمقياس هو مدى عمل الله فى حياة هذا الانسان .​​​​+ الشخصية المتكاملة فى المسيحية ليست هى الشخصية التى تعودت حسب منطق العالم اللف والدوران والكذب تحت اسم الشطارة أو الحكمة .. بل هذه حكمة شيطانية .​​​​+ إن النفس الروحانية لا تسعى لاكتساب تقدير أى خليقة .. إذ هى تعرف جيداً أنه لا حق لها فى ذلك .. فيسوع وحده هو سيد النفوس وملكها الأوحد الذى يحق له كل حب ومجد . ​​​​+ القديسون هم أناس بشر إلى أقصى حد . أكثر من جميع الناس يعرفون ضعفهم وحقارتهم كبشر .​​​​+ الجسد الروحانى المأخـوذ من المسـيح ليس للحية سـلطان عليه بل أعطانـا ​​​​السـلطان أن نـدوس الحيـات والعقارب .​​​​+ سر سعادة المسيحى هو أن يضع مستقبله كله فى يد الآب ضابط الكل . ​​​​+ قلب مفرغ للمسيح وحده يردد دائماً " رئيس هذا العالم آت ولكن ليس له فىّ شئ " . ​​​​+ ليتنى أسبح مع الملائكة .. أفرح بالخلاص بخاطئ يتوب .. وأسرع مع الرعاة.. عدم تأجيل لا كعيسو .. وأسجد مع المجوس ، خضوع وتسليم ...​​​​+ حياة المسيحى عبارة عن طريق مملوء بالصلبان اللذيذة التى ينتهى كل منها بالمجد . ​​​​+ انسان يخاف العيش بأمانة لئلا يفتقر ... هو مسيحى كاذب . ​​​​انسان يسمى اسم غير مسيحى خوفاً من المستقبل ... هو مسيحى كاذب .​​​​+ انسان يهاجر ويترك كنيسته ، خوفاً من أن يجوع أولاده فى المستقبل ... هو مسيحى كاذب .​​​​+ ليكن هدفك هو الحياة مع يسوع وليس مجرد ذكر الاسم ( اسم يسوع ) وردده بفرح وسرور وهدوء . ​​​​+ إذا عاش الانسان باحثاً عن اللذة وكاتماً إياها فى ذاته يملأ حياته بالأفكار الجنسية ، وتتحول حياته إلى جحيم مشتعل . ​​​​+ أكبر مكافأة للانسان المخلص أن يكون على صورة المسيح .​​​​+ الله له مقاصد فى حياة كل انسان يصل إليها بكل الطرق .​​​​+ هل أنا سائر حياتى فى دائرة مقاصد الرب ؟!​​​​+ مَن أراد أن يسير فى مقاصدى (أى يكون لى تلميذاً) ينكر نفسه .. يحمل صليبه.. ويتبعنى .​​​​+ الوحدانية والشركة فى الـزواج المسـيحى تعنى أولاً وأخيراً الشركة والوحدانية فى الله رأس الأسرة .​​​​+ إن الزواج ليس هو السماح القانونى لرغبتين جسديتين أو لحساب أحد منهم .. بل الزواج هو ظهور الحب الالهى فى الحب البشرى عن طريق السر .​​​​+ إن كلمة عذراء ليست تعنى عدم الزواج . بل تعنى عذراوية القلب . أى عدم ارتباطه بشئ فى العالم ، وتفرغه بالكامل لحب العريس السماوى .​​​​+ بقدر ما تشتهى النفس بقدر ما يعطيها الله ..​​​​+ بقدر شهوة النفس للمسيح بقدر ما تأخذ ..​​​​+ فالذى طلب إكليل شهادة .. أخذ .​​​​+ والذى طلب بتولية ... أخذ .​​​​+ والذى طلب مجرد حياة مسيحية عادية أخذ .​​​​+ المسيح يعطى على أساس مقياسين :​​​​المقياس الاول شهوة النفس والمقياس الثانى : حسب غناه .​​​​+ المسيح أعطانا لا أن نعرفه أو نؤمن به بل أن نحيا به وأعطانا روحـه لا ليعلمنا فقط بل ليسكن فينا ويغيّر شكلنا ، ويجدد ذهننا ، ويأخذ كل يوم مما للمسيح ويعطينا.​​​​الحياة فى المسيح هى حركة ، وخبرة ، وتجديد ، ونمو بالروح لا يتوقف .​​​​+ المسيحية هى تبعية المسيح .. وخط سير المسيح هو المذود .. جثسيمانى .. الجلجثة .. القبر .. ثم القيامة . فتبعية المسيح إلى الأبدية هى مـرور بالضـرورة على جثسيمانى والجلجثة ..​​​​ + جثسيمانى هو تسليم المشيئة " لا مشيئتى بل مشيئتك".​​​​+ الجلجثة هى الثبات فى الصليب لكى " لا نحيا نحن بل المسيح يحيا فينا " .​​​​منـاجاة :​​​​لا تطلبى يا نفسى تعزية من الخارج .. إجعلى تعزيتكِ فى الله وحده .. " حبيبى لى وأنا له الراعى بين السوسن " ( نش 2 : 16 ) .​​​​يا يسوعى .. إجعلنى غير خاضع لأحد فى هذا العالم إلاَّ لك ولكنيستك المقدسة..​​​​هب لى ألاََّ أبالى بأمور الدنيا .. ولا أتأثر بالاستحسان ولا النقد ، وألاَّ يلهينى عنك تعدد واجباتى وعلاقاتى . ​​​​إن المسيحية جاءت لتخلق شباباً وشابات يغلبون العالم بالصليب حتى الدم . ​​​​إن الفراغ فى حياة الشباب ليس فراغاً من ناحية طول الوقت ... بل هو فراغ نفسى روحى .​​​​إن إنحرافات الشباب اليوم سببها القلق والاضطراب .. ​​​​وهم فى حاجة إلى نور المسيح وصدره الواسع .​​​​المشكلة الحقيقية تكمن فى سطحية أبناء المسيح . فلو ضربوا بجذورهم فى الأعماق لتحولوا إلى منارة تهدى شباب العصر المتخبط . ​​​​ليس الشيطان أقوى منك لأنك لست وحدك .​​​​الشر ليس من طبيعتك لكنه كالزوان يغرسه فيك العدو فلا تيأس .. وعندما تقلع الزوان من قلبك يظهر لك جمالها (طبيعتك) ​​​​مشاكل الشاب عندما تحل بالاشباع الجنسى ، وتركيز الحديث مع  الشباب عن الكبت والاختلاط ، والجنس أكثر من الحديث عن المسيح والتوبة ... كل هذا بلا شك هو جنوح من السفينة ( سفينة حياتنا ) لتصطدم بصخرة هذا العالم . ​​​​إذا ترك الانسان زمام حياته يتحول إلى أسير لأهوائه وعبد لمطالبها المهلكة . ​​​​يا أحبائى الشبان ـ إن يسوع القائم بجراحاته أكبر شهادة لكم على القوة الكامنة فيكم ... العالم جرحه وهو غلب العالم ... ​​​​العالم كل يوم يجرحكم .. فانظروا لرئيس إيمانكم يسوع الغالب . ​​​​خطايانا جرحته ... وهو غلب وقام بآثار جراحاته .. انظروا إلى رئيس إيمانكم .​​​​المسيحى الذى يتمسك بالحـق فى حياته وعمله يتهمه زملاؤه أنه غير متفتح الذهن ... المسيحى المتسامح يتهمونه بالعبط ...​​​​+ الذى يترك العالم ليعبد الله فى دير يتهمونه بالهروب ...​​​​+ الانسان الشهوانى هو عريان من ثوب الطهارة ...​​​​+ الانسان الغضوب والحقود هو عريان من ثوب المحبة ...​​ ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*أقوال عن غسل الأرجل للقمص بيشوي كامل*


+ سر غسل الأرجل هو سر الكرازة بإنجيل المسيح .. ما أعظم ما تصنعه الكنيسة لأجلنا ..
+ الكرازة بالإنجيل عظة بل " كما فعلت أنا بكم تصنعون أنتم أيضاً " يا ليتنا لا نكف عن غسل الأرجل بدموعنا ومحبتنا وباتضاعنا مع يسوع الغاسل خطايا الجميع.​​​​+ معاملاتنا بعضنا لبعض : لأخيك ، لأسرتك ، لجارك .. هى غسل الأرجل . ليكن هذا هو إنجيل كرازتك .. هذا يعنى أن أستر على خطايا أخى وأغسلها .​​​​+ النفوس اليوم مُتعبة وأرجلها وسخة وتكره النقد والتكبر .. إنها تريد من يغسل وسخ أرجلها .​​​​+ إن يسوع وحده هو الذى لا يتعالى عن غسل أرجل الناس كانت لذته أن يمد يده ليغسل أرجل تلاميذه ولايزال .​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

​*أقوال عن الصليب للقمص بيشوي كامل*


​​
​​+ الصليب هو حياتى فلا حياة إلا من خلال الصليب . ​​+ سيظل يسوع فاتحاً ذراعيه باستمرار لأنه يريد نفسى التى مات عنها لكى يحتضنها .    ​​+ ليس الصليب مكاناً للعدل الإلهى فقط ولكن مكاناً للحب حتى الموت ​​​​+ ليس الصليب مكاناً ساكناً علق عليه يسوع فى أحد الأيام . بل هو قاعدة حركة قلب الرب نحو البشرية كلها. ​​​​+ كان الصليب فى مظهره الخارجى تعبيراً عن ظلم العالم ، أما من الداخل فالصليب كله سرور وحب وتسليم للآب لأجل خلاص العالم . ​​​​+ الصليب هو مكان تطابق النفس مع الله  " مع المسيح صلبت ". ​​​​+ الصليب هو المنارة التى أوقد عليها المسيح نور العالم ،الذى من قبله صرنا نوراً  للعالم . ​​​​+ إن الذى يسير مع يسوع حتى الصليب يستحق أن يأخذ العذراء أماً له . ​​​​+ الهرب من الصليب يعادل الهروب من المجد الإلهى . ​​​​+ الصليب مدرسة .. فالهروب منها ضياع للمستقبل . ​​​​+ الصليب هو الطريق الوحيد إلى القيامة .. فالهروب منها هو الدخول للموت الأبدى . ​​​​+ من فقد صليبه فقد مسيحيته . ​​​​+ من فقد صليبه افتقد طريقه لله . ​​​​+ من فقد صليبه صارت حياته باردة فاترة لا تعامل بينه وبين الله . ​​​​+ إن التأمل المتواصل فى صليب ربنا يكسب النفس حرية وسلاماً وقوة وغفراناً . ​​​​+ الصليب فى طبيعته أقوى درجات الحب وأعمقها . ​​​​+ بقدر ما يزداد تأملنا فى الصليب بقدر ما تتعمق شركتنا ومعرفتنا للرب يسوع . ​​​​+ إن كنت تطلب الحرية من الخطية فتدرب على التأمل المستمر فى المسيح المربوط لأجلك . ​​​​+ الصليب هو طريق الحرية من قيود العالم وشهوة الجسد. ​​​​+ الصليب لا يجب أن ننظر إليه نظره عابرة ، بل أن نتملى ونشبع منه . ​​​​+ إن تدرب الانسان على تذوق الحلاوة فى كلمة الله والصليب سيجعل النفس تتأفف من كل لذة جسدية . ​​​​+ نفس بلا صليب كعروس بلا عريس . ​​​​+ إن سقوط يسوع تحت نير الصليب= قيامى وحريتـى من عبودية الخطية . ​​​​+ الصليب هو وسيلة التحرر من الذات وصلبها . ​​​​+ ليس الصليب مجرد لون من التأمل الروحى الجميل ، ولكنه أيضاً احتمالاً للألم من أجل الوقوف ضد العالم . ​​​
+  بدون ألم ليس هناك إكليل . ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*دستور الخدمة - للقمص بيشوى كامل
*
:download:

القلب عندما يقدم للآخرين خدمة من أجل الرب يسوع فإن صورة الرب تنطبع عليه فيستنير بنوره .
الكنيسة القائمة قوة كارزة .
الحب الالهى النابع من الصليب هو الطاقة التى تدفع الخادم لخدمة النفوس .
الذى ارتفع مع المسيح على الصليب لابد وأن يكون قد ذاق قوة الموت عن العالم وقوة القيامة ثم قوة الصعود للسماء . وبهذه القوة ينزل العالم ليخدم ثم يرتفع بأولاده مرة أخرى إلى فوق .

عمل الخادم فى الخدمة أن يغرس فى مخدوميه مفاهيم الصليب من حب الله وبذله .
على الخـادم أن يرفع مستوى الايمـان لمخدوميه إلى الدرجة التى يثقوا فيها أن المسيح غلب العالم ، وإلى الدرجة التى يرتفع بايمانهم فوق مشاكل العالم وضيقاته عندما نؤمن أن الله معنا كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر .
الوداعة صفة لكنيسة المسيح التى ولد رأسها فى مذود البقر .. هذه الصفة إن فارقت الكاهن أو الخادم أفسد الشيطان عمله . 
الانطواء والانعزال هو هروب من مسؤلية الخدمة .
الرعاة تتحول علاقاتهم بالصليب إلى حياة حب وصلاة يسعون إليها بكل اجتهاد حتى تتحول الكنيسة إلى قلعة صلاة .
الراعى أو الخادم هو شهيد المحبة .. يجتهد إليها بكل قوة يستمدها من حب المسيح على الصليب ، ويحب ولا يكره .. لأن المحبة ( أى الله ) لا تسقط أبداً .
المحبة هى الرباط الذى يربط الراعى برعيته .
الهدف الذى يحرك الكاهن والخادم للخدمة هو حبه للمصلوب ، ارتباطه بالذى مات لأجله . فينظر إلى كل انسـان آت إليه كشخص موصى عليـه من رب المجد 
الذى صُلب عنه .
الكاهن والخادم الغضوب يفسد الخدمة .
الكاهن والخادم المحب للادانة يفسد الخدمة .
الكاهن والخادم المحب للظهور بذاته وبخدمته يفرح قلب الشيطان .
الانسان الذى يحيا حياة المسيح بدقة وأمانة يحمل صورة المسيح ورائحته وينشرها فى كل مكان .
إن كانت عندك موهبة واحتقرت غيرك يأخذها الله منك .
اجعل قلبك مستعد للموهبة بالاتضاع ، المتواضعون هم الوحيدون القادرون على حفظ الموهبة .
كلما تزداد حياتنا مع المسيح تزداد إمتلاء .
استفد من كل الفرص حولك التى تقودك للكمال : فرصة لعمل الخير .. فرصة للصلاة .. فرصة للاتضاع .. فرصة للتضحية .. فرصة للصمت .. فرصة مشاركة المسيح فى آلامه .
إن كان الانجيل المكتوب بالحبر والقلم يبقى مئات السنين فكم بالحرى الانجيل المكتوب بريشة الروح القدس ويد الرب يسوع يبقى إلى الأبد .
الخدمة هى نبش لينابيع المياه فى حياة المخدومين لكى يتدفق فيها تيار الروح باستمرار .
الخدمة ليست إضافة جديدة للمخدومين ، بل نبش الينابيع الكامنة فيهم .
الخدمة هى ازالة الأتربة وتفجير الينابيع .. ينابيع الصلاة واشتعال القلب المستمر بحب يسوع المصلوب ، ينابيع مواهب الروح القدس ، وتوجيه هذه المواهب لبناء جسد الكنيسة .. ينابيع كلمة الله واكتشاف غنى الانجيل فى حياتنا . 
الخدمة هى مساعدة المخدومين على تدفق الماء الحى من ينابيعهم باستمرار فى حياتهم اليومية .
الخدمة هى مساعدة الشاب على اكتشاف ينابيع غنى الروح وقوة الإيمان بداخله 
ليواجه العالم بروح الصلاة وروح الإنجيل .
الخدمة هى مساعدة الفتاة على اكتشاف ينابيع جمال الروح وغناها .
ينبغى أن لا تخلو خدمة عن الحديث عن بركات المعمودية . والحياة الجديدة ، والأمر الثانى هو النبش عن الينابيع بالحديث عن التوبة . أما الأمر الثالث فينبغى أن تنتهى كل خدمة بحركة باطنية .. حركة صلاة داخلية .. حركة توبة .. حب .. خدمة .. دموع .. حركة تنبع من الباطن .
الخدمة بناء داخلى مستمر . فالروح باستمرار يأخذ مما للمسيح ويعطى الكنيسة كل يوم .
العمل المستمر هو من طبيعة الله " أبى يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أيضاً أعمل " . والعمل يستمر فى حياة القديسين بعد انتقالهم من هذا العالم .
إذا لم تجد فى الكنيسة حركة بناء فإنك ستجد فيها الكسل والخلافات والتهاون والانشغال بالإدارة وتوزيع المراكز والرسميات .. 
إنك ستشم رائحة ركود الماء ونتنه ورائحة السكون الذى هو رائحة الموت .
حذار من أن تكون الخدمة مجرد إضافة معلومات خارجية بدون النبش عن الينابيع الداخلية وتدفق مواهب الروح . 
الخدمة هى البناء الداخلى المبنى على الإيمان والصلاة فى الروح القدس وحفظ النفس فى محبة الله . هذه هى القاعدة المتينة التى بها نخرج لنخطف من النار .
هل للكنيسة وخدامها اليوم قلب المسيح لقبول الخطاة! إذا دخلت السامرية الكنيسة اليوم هل سندينها بكبرياء ويقف يسوع وحده المتضع ليقول لها أعطنى لأشرب !
هل سنقول للخاطئة ما قاله سمعان الفريسى ويبقى يسوع وحده يقول : " إنها أحبت كثيراً " .
عندما يدرك المخدومون مقدار الغنى والمجد اللذين حصلوا عليهما من وجود الله فى حياتهم . عندئذ يطفرون فرحاً ويتحققون من شدة قوتهم . وأن " ليس بينهم أعرج " ( أع 3 : 8 ) . بل كلهم أقوياء لا يرهبون تحديات العصر بل يُرهبون العالم بقداستهم وشجاعتهم وطهارتهم كجيـش بألوية .

إن عمل الكاهن والخادم المسيحى عموماً ليس مجرد الدعوة لحفلة فى الكنيسة أو اجتماع أو مساهمة فى عمل فقط .. بل ارتفاع بمستوى إيمان المخدومين إلى الدرجة التى يحسون فيها أنهم أغنياء بالمسيح الموجود فيهم ، فيحتقرون كل اغراءات العالم ( 2 كو 6 : 10 ) . تحس فيها الشابة أنها أغنى بالمسيح من الفستان ، ويحس فيها الشاب أنه أغنى من كل ما يشغل قلبه من متع عالمية .
بهذه القوة الجبارة الداخلية يخرج شبابنا وأطفالنا ليتحدوا اغراءات العصر .
ليس عندنا شاب أو شابة تحركها الريح وراء موضات العالم ، واغراءاته . بل عندنا بوتامينا العفيفة ، ومارجرجس الشجاع الطاهر ..
لذلك يا إخوتى لنذل الشيطان فى مخادعنا ، ونخرج للعالم بقوة الهية لنكشف للآخرين ضعف الشيطان ونفضحه وكل ألاعيبه وإغراءاته ، ونعلن لهم سر النصرة العجيبة .
العجيب أننا اليوم نقضى كل وقتنا فى الخدمة . أما هؤلاء القديسون فكانوا يعيشون أغلب حياتهم فى التوبة والاتحاد بالله ثم ينزلون فى خدمة هجومية صاروخية إلى معاقل الشر وبعد الانتهاء منها يرجعون فوراً إلى عزلتهم ، وأحياناً تكون معهم فريستهم وصيدهم .
إن يوستينا ترسم لنا بمنهج عملى كيف أن أضعف انسان فينا اجتماعياً أو مادياً يقدر أن يخدم المسيح ويكرز له باذلاله للشيطان . 
إن الله مستعد أن يكرز بمجرد اسمك يا أخى القارىء مجرد اسمكِ فقط يا أختـى القارئة لو ثبتـم فى .. فى المسيح .
الثبات فى المسيح يستأصل بؤرة جميع أعمال الجسد من حياتنا التى هى زنى عبادة أوثان .. ( غل 5 : 19 ) ويحل محلها ثمار الروح القدس : " محبة .. فرح .." 
( غل 5 : 22 ) .
إن الشباب لا يحتاج إلى نصح بقدر ما يحتاج أن يرى النفوس التى لها سلطان أن تدوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو .
الخدمة لابد أن تبدأ من عند الصليب .. وإلاَّ كانت نهايتها الفشل . فالصليب حب لا نهاية له .
الخدمة بدون حب المصلوب هى مجرد عمل بشرى له نهاية .
خدمة بلا حب لا تنتهى إلاَّ بالتعب ، أو اليأس ، أو حب الذات ، أو كثرة التشاجر على الرياسات ، أو ترك الخدمة نهائياً .
ينبغى أن يعيش الخادم حياته كلها غارقاً فى حب المصلوب وقوة الصليب .
الحب الالهى النابع من الصليب هو الطاعة التى تدفع الخادم لخدمة النفوس .
الهدف الذى يحرك الكاهن والخادم للخدمة هو حبه للمصلوب وارتباطه بالذى مات من أجله . فينظر إلى كل انسان آتٍ إليه كشخص موصى عليه من رب المجد الذى صلب عنه ، وينظر للفقير والعريان كشخص الرب يسوع المصلوب والعريان ، وينظر للخاطىء كشخص المسيح حامل خطية كل الخطاة .
رسالة الخادم باستمرار أن ترجع كل نفس للحظيرة.
رسالة الخادم هى ربط النفوس بالصليب .
حياة الخادم وتطهيرها تبدأ من فوق المذبح .
لا إعداد للخدمة بدون الصوم والاختلاء .. كما فعل مخلصنا .
كم من الوقـت يحـتاج الرب ليصـرف الـجموع .. يصرف أكثر من 5000 آلاف ، ويودع كل واحد ، ويطيب خاطر كل واحد ، ويستمع لكل نفس برفق وحنان وطول أناة ، وبقلب مفتوح يسمع مشكلة هذا ومتاعب ذاك ..
الكاهن حامل لشعبه على كتفه ، وواضع شعبه فى قلبه .
الكاهن هو كوكيل دائم لله يقدم الصلاة والذبيحة باستمرار .
إن الموت لا يفصل الراعى أبداً عن شعبه .
خدمة الكهنـوت ليست عملاً بشرياً بل هى دعـوة الهية يتدخـل فيها الله 
لاختيار مكان العبادة .. ثم يختار مَن يخدمه .
ليست الخدمة استخداماً للسلطة للدفاع عن الكنيسة لكن هى تذلل مع شعب الله ومشاركة له .
ليست الخدمة استخدام للمركز ولكن هى استخدام الله لنا من أى مركز .
الخدمة الكنسية ليست موقوفة على المركز أو المال أو المؤهلات .. الله ليس محتاجاً إلى الذهب الذى نقدمه بكبرياء بل للفلسين بانسحاق .
الذات هى سبب الضرر الذى يصيب الخدام من رعاة ولجان وتحولهم من خدام إلى رؤساء ورقباء .
الأربعون سنة الأولى فى حياة موسى ظن أنه يقدر على كل شئ .
والأربعون سنة الثانية فى حياة موسى صنع الله كـل شئ بمن أحس أنه لا شئ .
خدمة ربنا يسوع تحتاج إلى تفريق المال وليس جمعه ( كالأنبا أنطونيوس ) .
إن كنت تريد خدمة مقبولة وصفقة رابحة فقس خدمتك بمقياس الحب المقدس للمسيح .
نهاية الخادم الأمين هى الراحة .. فيستريح مع جميع القديسين فى فردوس النعيم وبعد الراحة القيامة ..
الخدمة شرف لا نستحقه ـ وليس معنى ذلك أننا نعطى أو نتفضل على الله .
الخدمة ليست تفضل من المراكز العالية ولكن الخدمة هى مشاركة فى أثقال الكنيسة . 
إن الخدمة ليست تفضل على إخوتنا ولكن مشاركة فى أثقالهم . 
إن الخدمة ليست دفاعاً عن الكنيسة ولكن تذلل مع شعب الله ومشاركة له ... والرب يسوع نفسه إشترك مع كنيسته فى اللحم والدم وغسل أقدامها . 
صفات الخادم : الحب ـ الأبوة ـ الاتضاع ـ صلب الذات .
صفات خادم الله : يرد القلوب ـ التوبة والطاعة ، ويتقدم أمام الرب ويهئ للرب شعباً مستعداً . 
هيرودس كان يهاب يوحنا لأن هيرودس ذو الحلة الملوكية والمحاط بالعسكر والسلاح أضعف من يوحنا القوى بالله والعريان بالجسد . 
لا تخرج من بيتك للخدمة أبداً قبل أن تؤيد بقوة من الروح القدس . 
أحب بروح المسيح حتى الدم ـ واخدم بروح المسيح حتى الدم . 
مَنٍٍ يدخل خدمة الله بدون اختلاء هو أشبه بسفينة خرجت إلى وسط البحر بدون استعداد . فهى عرضة للإنقلاب عند أول صدمة أو مواجهة مع الريح .
أول ما تعمل عملاً لمَن هو أصغر منك تحس بقوة المسيح تسرى فيك . وتكتشف موت المسيح وقيامته . لذلك تتحرك تلقائياً نحو خدمة الآخرين .
خادم مدارس الأحد الذى فى قلبه حب السيطرة أو التمسك بخدمة معينة .. كيف يغلب العالم ؟!! كاهن فى قلبه حب الظهور .. كيف يغلب العالم ؟!!
مَن لا يشفق على الخاطئ ليست فيه نعمة الروح القدس .
بطرس أنكر ـ هل حرمه الرب من الرسولية .. بل بعد أن أنكر قال له إرعَ غنمى .
إن أجمل حل للهروب من الضيق النفسى والاضطراب هو الرجوع للخدمة الهادئة .
كم من انسان عاش فى خدمة عاملة وتغير فجأة بعد زواجه أو توظفه .. لـم يكن عنده خـزين يكفى لسـنى الجوع .
المحبة هى عافية وقوة المسيحى والخادم . إذا فقدها فقد حياته وسلامه وخدمته.
عمل الخادم الأول قبل أن يخدم أو يقبل خدمة للكنيسة أن يعمل على وحدانية الروح فى محيطه المحدود حتى يطمئن أن نفخة الروح القدس ستحرك جميع الآلات.
الاتضاع للخادم هو إرجاع فضل القوة والنجاح لله وحده .
الخادم مثال حى للنفس التائبة ـ يمارس التوبة فى حياته الخاصة وفى أصوامـه وصلواته ، وحب المسـيح المصلوب .
الخادم هو انسان غسل يسوع قدميه القذرتين ويغسلها كل يوم ..
من أجل ذلك هو يجول مع يسوع من كل قلبه ليغسل أقذار كل الناس . بإحساسه القلبى بأن يسوع مستمر فى غسل أرجله .. 
لا يدين أحداً .. لا يظن أنه صاحب فضل على أحد بل هو مدين للمسيح .
الذين يحددون لأنفسهم خدمة معينة يخرجون دون أن يدروا عن وظيفة الخادم الذى يمنطقه الرب ويمضى به إلى حيث لا يريد ..
يخرجون إلى حياة الذات التى تفرض على صاحب الكرم برنامج الخدمة .
إذا كانت الخدمة دافعها قضاء وقت الفراغ .. فهى 
سوف لا تسد فراغ القلب .. بل ستكون مصدراً لمشاكل كثيرة وعثرات .. 
إن كانت الخدمة دافعها حب المســيح ستكون خدمة ناجحة وقوية ، وسوف لا يكون هناك وقت فراغ .
حب الرياسة ومحبة الذات قد عرّت الخادم والكاهن من قوة الروح .
الخادم هو القناة التى توصل بين البحر (الله) والأرض ( الخدمة ) .
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*أقواله عن خدمة الطيب*




+إن أحداث الأسبوع الأخير ( من الصوم الكبير ) مشحونة بمشاعر حب الله لنا إلى المنتهى .. ومشحونة بعواطف آلام نفسه الحزينة حتى الموت .. هذه اللانهائيات فى عواطف الرب نحو الانسان عجز الكلام عن التعبير عنها . لذلك بدأ الوحى الالهى بابدال لغة الكلام بلغة الطيب .
+عندما تنسكب النفس يفوح منها طيب عطر . هكذا صنع الرب فى هذا الأسبوع ففاحت رائحة ذبيحته فى المسكونة كلها ..


+لقد سكب الرب ذاته .. وكسر ذاته وأعطاه لتلاميذه ولنا !!! 
+سكب ذاته فوضع نفسه عند أرجل تلاميذه ليغسلها!!
وسكب حبه .. حتى مع الخائن أعطاه اللقمة !!
وعلى الصليب سكب ذاته من أجل الذين عروه وطعنوه وبصقوا فى وجهه وجلدوه ومن أجلهم مات ومن أجلهم طلب الغفران . 
+خدمة الطيب خدمة حب .. فكل عمل من أجل المسيح يمزج بالمحبة يتحول إلى طيب .
+خدمة الطيب خدمة صلاة هادئة .. إنها خدمة صامته .. إنها صلاة مخدع هادئة .
خدمة الطيب خدمة انسحاق وإحساس بالدين .. خدمة لا يكفى فيها سكب الطيب بل غسل الأرجل بالدموع .
إن خدمة الطيب تكشف لنا أن التوبة تتم عند أقدام المسيح بروح الانسحاق والإحساس بالدين وبدموع غزيرة .
+خدمة الطيب كشـفت عن قيمة الرب فى حياتنا إن قيمة الرب فى حياة يهوذا وصلت إلى 30 من الفضة أى 3 جنيه وهى قيمة العبد . أما عند المرأة فكانت تساوى كل ما عندها حتى إلى 300 دينار ( مر 14 : 5 ) .
+خدمة الطيب خدمة تكفين للرب .. هى خدمة جميلة كخدمة نيقوديموس ويوسف الرامى .
+خدمة الطيب خدمة باقية تتحدى الموت .. الذين خدموا خدمة العبادة والحب والانسحاق وصل رجاءهم إلى ما بعد الموت .. إلى الحياة الأخرى .
+خدمة الطيب ليست إتلافاً .. ليست الصلاة أقل من بناء المؤسسات العظيمة .. وليست خدمة الفقراء أقل من بناء الكاتدرائيات .. إن خدمة أنطونيوس وبولا ومكاريوس أبقى للكنيسة من كاتدرائيات الأباطرة العظماء.
+ليست الرهبنة إتـلافاً وليسـت خدمة الصـلاة فى مدارس الأحد أقل من خدمة الوعظ بل أهم .
+خدمة الصلاة ليست إتلافاً .. كثرة القداسات ليست إتلافاً ..
+الخدمة الإجتماعية اليوم تغزو الكنيسة بدعوى أن كثرة الصلاة اتلاف ونحن فى حاجة للعمل .. والحقيقة أن العمل الخالى من الصلاة يكون مشحوناً بالأنانية والذاتية . ويصبح ليس اتلافاً بل وبالاً على الكنيسة .
+خدمة الطيب هى عمل النفوس التى فطمت عواطفها ومشاعرها عن حب العالم وشهواته وربطتها بحب الله .
+كل عمل مهما كان بسيطاً ولكن بمحبة من أجل المسيح يتحول إلى رائحة طيب.​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

​​*أقوال عن الميل الثاني للقمص بيشوي كامل*


​​إنجيل الميل الثانى يمثل المسيحية الإيجابية .. وهو يعطى مَن يتمسك به طاقة روحية عالية من الفرح والمحبة والإيمان والشجاعة والبذل فى خدمة الآخرين . ويحفظ من السلبية والأنانية والخوف والقلق وضيق النفس والحرمان والكبت .​​​​+ قانون الميل الثانى فى المحبة : طاقة عظيمة للبناء الروحى للانسان والمجتمع والكنيسة .​​​​+يا ليتنا كلنا ننتقل إلى الميل الثانى ونبنى ونبنى ونبنى.​​​​+ الفرح هو المقياس الدقيق الذى به نختبر صدق سيرتنا مع المسيح فى الميل الثانى . وعن طريق الفرح نعيش ملء السلام النفسى .​​​​+ أصحاب الميل الثانى يحسون بنشوة النصرة والغلبة . ​​​​" لأن الذى فيهم أقوى من الذى فى العالم " .​​​​+ الميل الأول : يأمرنى بحياة التدقيق على الأرض كغريب .. عن العالم .​​​​+ أما الميل الثانى : فيكشف لى أنى مواطن سماوى " أما سيرتنا نحن فهى فى السموات " . ​​​​+ الميل الأول : يمنعنى من النظرة الشريرة والتأمل فيها.​​​​+ أما الميل الثانى : يفتح عينى لأرى كل ما صنعه الله فإذا هو حسن جداً . كل شىء طاهر للطاهرين .​​​​+ الميل الأول : يمنعنى من أن أدين أو أفكر ردياً فى شاب يسير مع صديقته فى الطريق .​​​​ + أما الميل الثانى : فيرفع قلبى نحو العريس الذى مّر بى وقال : " وإذا زمنها زمن الحب .. فصرتِ لى " ( حز 16 : 8 ) . ​​​​+ الميل الأول : يأمرنى بقطع العواطف البشرية مع زميلتى أو زميلى فى العمل أو الكلية .​​​​+ أما الميل الثانى : فيدفعنى لإشعال نار الحب فى داخلى نحو من أحبنى وأسلم ذاته لأجلى ويدفعنى لمحبة كل الناس فى المسيح " لأن مَن لا يحب لم يعرف الله " .​​​​+ الميل الأول هو الابتعاد عن النفوس المدنسة الهالكة .​​​​+ الميل الثانى : حب وعشق للروح القدس والمسيح الساكن فى هذه النفوس .​​​​+ الميل الأول فى الوصية يأمرنى بضبط الفكر قائلاً : أين هى عقولكم .​​​​أما الميل الثانى : فيردد قائلاً هى عند الرب .​​​​+ إن كان الميل الأول حرماناً من لذة مباهج هذا العالم . ​​​​فالميل الثانى : هو عشق للصليب وشركة آلام الرب وتقديم كل المشاعر نحو الصليب .​​​​الميل الأول : ينحصر فى عدم فعل الخطية .​​​​الميل الثانى : يدفعنى للالتصاق بالرب .​​​​+ إن استعلان القوة الالهية القادرة على خدمة الميل الثانى أمر لازم لكل خادم .. إنها كامنة فينا .. إنها روح الله .. وهذا الإستعلان لا يتأتى إلاَّ بالصوم والصلاة والاختلاء وتنفيذ وصية الإنجيل .​​​​+ الميل الثانى : يضعك أيها الحبيب فى مكان المسئولية عن كل زميل : البعيد عن الله والمستهتر ، والمترف ، والمتألم .. والمحتاج كل هؤلاء تراقبهم بالصلاة وتحاصرهم بالمحبة والخدمة ..​​​​+ لذلك يا أخى الشاب إن لم نشحن نفوسنا بطاقات حب الميل الثانى فإننا سنظل باستمرار فى فراغ ذاك الذى يعانيه طائفة المتدينين الشكليين بالكنيسة .. ويملأونه بالنشاط الإجتماعى .​​​​+إن الذين عاشوا الميل الثانى كانت رائحتهم بعد مماتهم إنجيلاً لأنه " حيث يكرز بالإنجيل يذكر ما فعلوه تذكاراً لهم". ​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*القيامة حياة يومية - للمتنيح القمص بيشوى كامل:*



*+* ليس هناك طريق للقيامة إلا طريق واحد هو الصليب . ​​*+* إن صلب شهوات الجسد هو الطريق لقيام الجسد مع المسيح. ​​​​*+* ما أجمل الكنيسة التى كل شعبها يعيش التوبة والقيامة والحياة والالتصاق بالمسيح القائم . ​​*+* الكنيسة القائمة لا سيف لها ولا سلاح .. ولكنها مرهبة كجيش بألوية . ​​*+* لا يقدر أحد أن يذوق القيامة قبل أن يحمل الصليب لن يذوق أحد القيامة وبهجتها مع المسـيح إلا الذى استترت حياته معه على الصليب ، وخلع الإنسان العتيق وأعماله . ​​*+* صلب الجسد والعالم مع الأهواء والشهوات يفجر فى النفس المصلوبة بهجة القيامة وأنوارها . ​​*+* الخطية سقوط .. والتوبة قيام . ​​*+* إن النفس الساقطة عندما تقوم تشع منها قوة هائلة من قوة قيامة الرب يسوع . ​​ *+* الذين جاهدوا ضد الخطية حتى الموت هم الذين نالوا الحرية والقيامة الأولى . ​​*+* ما أقواك أيتها التوبة ، وما أروعك ، إنك أروع أيقونة للقيامة . ​​*+* التوبة " القيامة " فى حياة المسيحى هدفها النهائى هو الوجود فى حضن الآب . ​​*+* إن أروع صور الحرية ، والقيامة الأولى هى صورة انسان غلب ذاته وشهواته، وانطلقت روحه فى قوة القيامة .. فى ملء الحرية تحلق فى أجواء السماء.. وهى مازالت تعيش فى الجسد . ​​*+* القيامة المعاشة هى التناول من جسد الرب ودمه . ​​*+* التناول هو نقل دم المسيح غير القابل للفناء إلى دمنا الذى دب فيه موت الخطية. ​​*+* الخطية نزف دم والتناول أخذ دم حى يعطى حياة أبدية أى قيامة . ​​*+* التناول من جسد الرب هو قيامة مُستترة . ​​*+* لقداس الإلهى يهدف إلى اكتشاف النفس لقوة القيامة فى حياتها عن طريق الافخارستيا المقدسة . ​​*+* الذى لا يعيش فى المحبة لا يعيش فى القيامة . ​​*+* القيامة مسيرة فى النور ، ومسيرة فى المحبة . ​​*+* الذى قرر أن يعيش من أجل المحبة هو انسان قد صمم على الانتقال من الموت إلى الحياة فالمحبة=الحياة . ​​+ الإنسان الملتصق بالمسيح المملوء بحبـه ، والمحـب للجميع تشع منه أنوار القيامة وقوتها وبهجتها . ​​*+* الاستشهاد أروع وأقوى صور القيامة لأن القيامة التى فى الشهداء أقوى من الموت . ​​*+* الاستشهاد هو أقوى علامة على قوة القيامة الأولى . ​​إن روح الشهيد انطلقت فى قوة القيامة من هذا الجسد قبل أن يقتلها الوالى . ​​*+* لا كرازة بدون قيامة فى حياة الإنسان . فالكرازة هى مسئولية من أختبر القيامة. ​​*+* لم تمس القيامة حياة الإنسان فقط بل جسده أيضاً . ​​فالقيامة بعثت فى روح الإنسان المحبة والفرح والسلام وعدم الخوف والرجاء وعدم اليأس . أما جسدنا فالقيامة بعثت فيه الحياة والطهارة والنصرة من جديد . ​​*+ *الحرية هى هبة القيامة والجحيم والقبر هو السجن . ​​والرب يسوع نزل إلى الجحيم والقبر وغلبهما وأطلق أسراهما . ​​*+* إن الحواس هى الطريق الذى بها نصنع تدبير الجسد لأجل الشهوات لأجل ذلك ​​ينبغى أن ندرب حواسنا ونضبطها . ​​*+* *هل تذكر يا أخى أنك لابس الرب يسوع* . هذه هى قيامتك الأولى .. من أجل هذا لا تصنع تدبيراً للجسد وشهواته فى كل الحواس . إنه تدريب عميق سينتهى بك إلى انفجار فجر القيامة فى جسدك المائت . ​​*+* نحن نزف المسيح القائم من الأموات فى حياة المعمدين والقائمين معه . ما أروعها أيقونة .. إن الكنيسة لا تمثل القيامة بل تعيشها . ​​*+* الاهتمام بما هو فوق هو روح القيامة الأولى . ​​*+* الحياة المستترة مع المسيح هى الطريق الوحيد للقيامة . ​​*+* كيف نعيش القيامة والحرية بدون حمل نير وصية الإنجيل . ​​*+* وصية الآب ليست قيوداً ، ولكنها صليـباً ، والصليب هو تنفيذ الوصية وطريق الحرية ، والحرية هى ثمرة القيامة الأولى مع المسيح . ​​*+ *إن الحرية والقيامة الأولى هى شهوة ربنا للنفوس المقيدة . ​​*+* نحن الذين استترت حياتنا مع المسيح القائم من الأموات نعيش بمشاعر واحساسات المسيح القائم . ​​*+*القيامة هى ثمرة اتحادنا بالمسيح القائم . والمجد هو نصيبنا فى المسيح القائم الممجد . ​​*+* إذاً لا نخشى الفشل . بل نرى فيه بداية القيامة ، وسبباً فى تذوق القيامة الأولى . أى فى ادراكنا أننا قمنا مع يسوع عندما كانت الأبواب مغلقة . ​​*+* القيامة الأولى بالنسبة للمسيحى هى اختبار لا ينتهى يبدأ بالمعمودية والدفن مع السيد المسيح ، والقيامة معه ( رو 6 : 4 ) . بالتوبة المستمرة ( 2 كو 4 ) . وفى سر الإفخارستيا يحيا به . " لأن الحياة هى القيامة " ( 1 يو 3 : 14 ) ، وفى أعمال المحبة لأن الذى يحب قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة .. القيامة ، وفى قوة الرجاء
( 2كو 1 : 9 ، 10 ) . وفى قوة النصرة على شهوات الجسد " ( رو 8 : 11 ) ، وفى الشجاعة وغلبة الخوف وفى اختيار الحرية ( لو 4 : 18 ) . وفى السلوك فى النور كأولاد للنور وأبناء للقيامة ( يو 3 : 21 ) وأخيراً فى الكرازة والخدمة (مت 28 : 19 ) إنها اختبار حياتنا كلها . ​​*+* إن الكنيسة تعتبر المعمودية بكل إصرار وتأكيد هى نصيب كل واحد منا فى الموت والقيامة مع المسيح .. لذلك نزف المعمدين بالكنيسة كأيقونة حية للقيامة .
ونقول : أكسيوس .. أكسيوس .. أكسيوس . ​​لما لا يكون هذا اختباراً روحياً عن القيامة بأن نقف دقيقة أمام المعمودية فى كل مرة ندخل الكنيسة ، نعترف أمامها بأننا هنا دفنا وحملنا الموت عن الخطية فى حياتنا كل حين وكل يوم ، وانبعثت القيامة الأولى بفجرها المشرق فى حياتنا الجديدة القائمة ، وصرنا أبناء الله مولودين من فوق .. ​​*+* جرب يا أخى هذا التدريب فى دخولك الكنيسة .. عندئذ يتحول الطقس إلى حياة، وتصبح القيامة الأولى هى الدرس الأول الذى يتكرر فى حياتك كل يوم . ​​*+* تذكر أمام المعمودية أنك جحدت الشيطان وكل أعماله النجسة . ​​*+* تذكر أنك صرت متحداً مع المسـيح بشـبه موته ، وبشبه قيامته . ​​*+* تذكر أنك دُفنت ومُت وقُمت مع المسيح . ​​*+* تذكر أنك بقيامتك صارت أعضاؤك آلات بر لله . ​​تذكر أن القيامة هى سلوك فى هذه الحياة . ​​*+ *تذكر أنك ولدت من فوق ، وصرت ابن الله ، وتحدد خط سيرك فى هذه الحياة نحو الأبدية السعيدة . ​​*+* هيا بنا يا أخى نجعل حياتنا أثناء دورة القيامة أيقونة حية للمسيح القائم ، بل هيا نجعل كل أيامنا خماسين مفرحة حية ناطقة .. ​​*مناجـاة : *​​*ربى يسوع *.. أشكرك لأنك جعلتنى هيكلاً لك . إن قذارة جسدى أبشع وأكثر من قذارة مذود بيت لحم . فارحمنى وطهر هيكلى من كل نجاسة ثم اطرد باعة الحمام والصيارفة منه ليصير لك وحدك . ​​*ربى يسوع* .. روحك القدوس لا تنزعه منى بل جدده فى أحشائى . ​​*+* *أيها الروح المعزى ..* روح القيامة اعمل فى توبتى المستمرة . ​​*+* أيها الروح المرشد .. افتح ذهنى لأفهم الكتب وأدرك عمق أسرارك . ​​*+* يا روح الحب .. اسكب حبك الإلهى فى قلبى ( رو 5 : 5 ) . ​​*+* أيها الروح القدس .. موعد الآب اكشف لى عن مكانى الجديد فى يمين الآب . ​​*+* أيها الروح القدس .. اشهد فى داخلى لأقول : " يا آبا الآب " كيف أحس بأبوتك إلا بواسطة روحك أيها الآب فى داخلى . ​​*+* أيها الروح القدس .. فجر كل ثمارك المحيية من خلال كل الأبواب المغلقة داخلى . ​​*+* أيها الروح القدس .. كنز الصالحات اغنِ حياتى بك أيها الكنز المخفى داخلى . اغنِ نفسى بالصلاة والحب والفرح والوداعة ، وحياة التوبة المستمرة " كفقراء ونحن نغنى كثيرين . كأن لاشئ لنا ونحن نملك كل شئ " (2 كو 6 ) ​​*ربى يسوع* .. أشكرك لأنك وهبت لى ما لم يدركه تلاميذك فى حينه وهبت لى أن اشترك معك فى بركات صليبك وأعاينها وأعيشها وآكلها .. ووهبت لى أن أعيش قيامتك ، وأشترك فى قوتها وآكلها .. أعطنى سر معرفتك ، فاجعلنى مستحقاً أن أنتفع بكل هذه النعمة ولا أهمل فيها ، أو يظلم عقلى عن إدراكها . كم مرة يا نفسى اجتزت وادى ظل الموت وحررك إلهى وأقامك معه قيامة أولى . وعندما تقيمنى ياإلهى من قيد الشهوة والخوف ، والكبرياء ، والذات ، أقول مع القديس اغسطينوس. ​​"وضعت قدمى على قمة هذا العالم عندما صرت لا أخاف شيئاً ولا أشتهى شيئاً ". ​​*+* القيامة نعمة مجانية أخذها الانسان بالإيمان .. فى المعمودية . ​​*+* القيامة هى خروج من قبر مغلق ، ​​هى خلق حياة من الموت ، ​​هى نجاح من الفشل ، ​​هى إيمان بعد يأس ، ​​هى خروج من ضعف الانسان ، ​​هى الإيمان المطلق .. هى كل حياتنا كمسيحيين . ​​*+* لا قيامة بدون صليب . ​​*+* لن نتمتع ببهجة القيامة إلاَّ إذا إختبرنا بركات التوبة  والتذلل ، والصوم المقدس. ​​*+* الذى ينتظر حتى الموت ينال القيامة والذى يهرب قبل الآخر يحرم منها . ​​*+* من يريد أن يتمتع ببهجة قيامة الرب لابد أن يكون قد اجتاز اختبار الموت مع المسيح." لأنه إن كنا قد صرنا متحدين معه بشبه موته نصير أيضاً بقيامته "
( رو 6 : 5 ) . ​​*+* القيامة حقيقة ملموسة واقعيـة نعيشـها اليوم بسكنـى الروح القدس داخلنا .
( روح القيامة ) وذلك بمسحة الميرون كقول الرسول : " إن كان روح الذى أقام يسوع من الأموات ساكناً فيكم فالذى أقام المسيح من الأموات سيحيى أجسادكم المائتة أيضاً بروحه الساكن فيكم " ( رو 8 : 11 ) . ​​القيامة ليست تمثيلية بل هى انسان داخلى يتجدد يوماً فيوماً . ​​*+* القيامة : حياة واختبار يومى نذوقه فى كل مرة نقترب من الصليب ونحمله بفرح .. ​​*+* القيامة ليست قصة ولكنها حياة .. يحس فيها المسيحى بقوة قيامته من الخطية ومن الضعفات اليومية، والغضب ، والكراهية ، ومحبة الكرامة ، والذات ، وشهوات العالم .. ​​عندئذ نقول إننا مع المسيح .. متنا مع المسيح " صلبنا " فنحيا " نقوم " لا نحن بل المسيح يحيا فينا . ​​الخلق ليس عملاً هيناً ، لأننا كنا أمواتاً بالخطايا .. ​​والميت هالك ورائحته نتنة وعاجز .. فجاء روح القيامة وسكن داخلنا بمسحة الميرون . فأقامنا من موتنا ونحن داخل قبر الخطية . ​​القيامة هى عمل صنعه ويصنعه كل يوم الروح القدس فى إقامتنا كل يوم من نتانة موت الخطية . ​​فهو دائماً يميت أعمال الجسد لكيما يحييه . " إن كنتم بالروح تميتون أعمال الجسد فستحيون " " روحياً وجسدياً " ( رو 8 : 13 ) . ​​*+ *إن الخوف من الموت سوف يلازم الانسان إلى أن يموت الانسان عن الذات فيعيش القيامة . ​​ ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

مقدمة
"وأما ثمر الروح فهو محبة، فرح، سلام، طول أناة، لطف، صلاح، إيمان، وداعة، تعفف" (غل 5: 22
الروح القدس أيها الحبيب هو روح الله الساكن في الإنسان. وهذه هي عطيّة العهد الجديد إذ قد صرنا "هياكل الله وروح الله ساكن فينا" (1 كو 6: 19). وبهذا انتزع منا روح الظلمة الذي يعمل في أبناء المعصية... وقد كانت البشريّة قديمًا تئن تحت نير الإنسان العتيق ولهذا يصرخ داود المرنم قائلاً: " قلبًا نقيًا اخلق فيَّ يا الله وروحًا مستقيمًا جدده في أحشائي" (مز 50: 10). وهذا في الواقع إحساس بالاحتياج إلي التجديد بحلول الله في الإنسان لكي يُغيِّر الطبيعة المائتة ويخلق فيها حياة أبديّة... 
وبسكنى روح الله في الإنسان أعطانا أن نكون شركاء الطبيعة الإلهيّة هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم (2 بط 4) وأصبح لنا أمور مُذخَّرة وعطايا لا ينطق بها من محبة الله وفرح بالله وسلام داخلي عميق نتيجة للشركة معه.

وهذه الأمور ليست منا "لأنه ليس فيّ أي في جسدي شيء صالح" (رو 7: 8). إنما هي صفات الله التي اتحدت بطبيعتنا كنتيجة لاتحادنا بالله وسكنى روحه فينا... يا لمحبتك يا إلهي!! 
يا ربى يسوع أعطنا أن نكتشف هذه الأمور حتى تثمر فينا ويكون عملك ظاهرًا في حياتنا آمين.
2. ما هي المحبة؟
" لأن محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا " (رو 5: 5(
الحقيقة أيها العزيز إن المحبة هي عمل الله فينا، إذ بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح قتل العداوة وأعلن المحبة... بل وسكبها علي العالم المشحون بالكراهية نتيجة برودة المحبة، فأشعل في قلبي وقلبك نور المحبة الذي يلهب القلب فيتعطش لحب الله أولاً ثم في خلال محبته لله يحب الجميع، وبقدر ما يتسع القلب بالحب ويتعب من أجله، بقدر ما يشعر أنه لا يستطيع أن يحيا بغير المحبة، إذ يفقد طعم الحياة ويضطرب سلامه الداخلي ويخسر رجاءه ويصير تائهًا لا يعرف شبعًا أو ارتواء.
والمحبة ليست فكرًا ولا أمنية وإن كانت تحتوى هذا وتلك وإنما المحبة هي عمل يستطيع كل عضو في الإنسان أن يُعبِّر عنه بطريقته الخاصة وحسب إلحاحات الظروف، وبقدر ما نقدم أعضاءنا آلات برّ لله، بقدر ما نُعبِّر عن محبتنا له... فهل عندك يا أخي عدد لا بأس به من أعضائك أخذ مكانه في التعبير عن محبتك لإلهك؟!...
3. طبيعة المحبة
طبيعة المحبة كما أوضحها القدِّيس بولس الرسول في الرسالة الأولي لأهل كورنثوس أن لها وجهان أحدهما يهدم كل ركن من أركان الإثم والخطية وهو ما يُعرَف بالوجه السلبي، والآخر يبني كل فضيلة في الإنسان المسيحي، لأن كل فضيلة الأصل فيها هو المحبة، وهو يُعرَف بالوجه الإيجابي... وهذان الوجهان هما:
أ. الوجه السلبي:
وهو أثر المحبة في ملاشاة واختفاء كل ملامح الخطيّة في حياتي لأن:
+ المحبة لا تحسد
لأن الحسد إحساس بالنقص والطموح معًا... والمحبة إحساس بالملء والفيض، وكذلك الحسد عين ناظرة إلي الأرض... وأما المحبة فهي عين ناظرة إلي السموات، وهذا سرّ فيضها وشبعها. 
+ المحبة لا تتفاخر
فالمفتخر بنفسه ومقدرته هو إنسان فاته أن الله هو مصدر خيره ووجوده... أما المحبة فلا تفتخر لأنها مشغولة بردّ الجميل لله واقتسام الخير مع الجميع.
+ المحبة لا تنتفخ
لأن المنتفخ إنسان احتجز المجد لنفسه فأحس أنه أفضل من غيره... أما المحبة فتتخلص مما يزيد عن حاجتها وتعطي من أعوازها.
+ المحبة لا تقبح
القباحة أن يسلك الإنسان بعدم لياقة إرضاء لنزعاته الدنيويّة أو دفعًا عن حقوقه المسلوبة... أما المحبة فقد فطمت نفسها حتى من الأشياء المباحة.
+ المحبة لا تطلب ما لنفسها
مَنْ يطلب ما لنفسه فهو يعيش في دنيا لذاته... وأما المحبة لا تطلب ما لنفسها لأنها تعيش من أجل الآخرين في دنيا الله.
+ المحبة لا تحتد
لأن الذي يحتد يستسلم لضيق نفسه... وأما المحبة فهي تُسلِّم نفسها للموت من أجل نقص الآخرين.
+ المحبة لا تظن السوء
والذي يظن السوء، إما أن يكون بيّت علي العداوة والخصومة... أو يكون قد يكون سلَّم عقله للباطل... أوقد يكون قد انطبع فكره بِشرّ الناس... وأما المحبة فتقف من الحوادث والأمور موقف الله الذي يجعل الأمور كلها تعمل معًا للخير، كما أن المحبة لا تقبل إلاَّ أن تحيا في السلام.
+ المحبة لا تفرح بالإثم
لأن الذي يفرح بالإثم هو أثيم بمعنى أنه يشتهي أن يسقط كل الناس كما سقط هو، ويفرح بالشرور حينما تداهم الناس وبالأخص خصومه لأنه يطلب أن يتمجَّد بهوان الآخرين، ويُزكِّي نفسه بانكسار أعدائه. أما المحبة فتقيم الساقطين وتحلّ المربوطين. وتستر علي إثم الآثمين وتبكى علي انكسار الآخرين.
+ المحبة لا تسقط أبدًا
الإنسان يسقط حينما يكون وحده وليس هناك مَنْ يسنده سواء بسبب كبرياء قلبه أو صِغَر نفسه... أما المحبة فيسندها الله ذاته، لذا فهي لا تسقط أبدًا.
هذه أيها الحبيب الأمور التي تنتصر المحبة عليها وتسحقها وتظفر بها جميعًا، إذ مِنْ يقتني المحبة منه يختفي تمامًا.
ب. الوجه الإيجابي:
أي أن المحبة تُكسب الإنسان كثيرًا من المنافع. وأكثر من هذا أمور لازمة لتكميل الطريق بل لنصير مثله كما يقول يوحنا الحبيب وهي:
+ المحبة تتأنى
لا عجب أن يضع بولس الرسول هذه الصفة في أول قائمة صفات المحبة مشيرًا إلي جوهرها الإلهي: فالله طويل الأناة جدًا... وهكذا ينبغي أن يكون أولاده، والتأني هي الصفة المختصة بمعاملة الضعفاء والخطاة. وإذا حازها الإنسان كانت له أقوى عوامل النجاح في خدمته... ولهذا ما ألزمها لنا أيها الأخ الحبيب. إذ تجعلني أحمل قلب الله واحساساته تجاه البشريّة المسكينة.
+ المحبة تترفق
وهذه أيضًا صفة من صفات الله. وهي تعنى الترفق والرحمة بالخطاة والضعفاء والذي يتأنى بالضرورة يترفق... ومن هنا نرى تسلسلاً دقيقًا في صفات المحبة، إذ كلها ذات اتجاه بنَّاء لنفسيّة الإنسان الضعيف أو العاجز.
+ المحبة تفرح بالحق
وهنا ينكشف جوهر المحبة الذي تُبنى عليه والذي تنجذب إليه، فالمحبة منحدرة أصلاً من الله، لذلك لا تسعد ولا تفرح إلاَّ بما يوصِّلها إلي موطنها... فالإنسان المحب حينما يكون فرحه ومسرته بالحق، يكون هذا أعظم دليل علي أنه يسعى إلي موطنه السماوي مصدر الحق.
+ المحبة تحتمل كل شيء
هذه الصفة تؤمِّن للمحبة وصولها إلي الغاية. وهي تفيد الكفاءة في حمل الإساءة إلي أقصى حدودها وتجاوز الإثم وغض الطرف عن الخسارات والاعتداءات، كل ذلك بدون رد فعل لأن النفس تستمد قوتها وسلامها من الله مصدر القوة والسلام والذي لا يُحَد.
+ المحبة تصدق كل شيء
لأن المحبة واثقة من هدفها، فهي من جانب تقبل كل وضع. ولا شك أن إمكانياتها من جهة الاحتفاظ بقوتها في العبور فوق الفخاخ والصعوبات التي يبثها العدو في الطريق، وهي إن كانت تصدق كل شيء، إلاَّ أنها تكشف الكذب وتفضحه وتوقف عمله حينما تواجهه بإيجابيتها المتفائلة، وهي تُصدِّق كل شيء لأنها تستطيع أن تجعل المعوجات مستقيمة والعراقيب سهلة. 
+ المحبة ترجو كل شيء
لأنها متفائلة دائمًا لا تفقد الأمل في الفتيلة المدخنة، ولا في القصبة المرضوضة، ولا في مريض الثمانية وثلاثين سنة، ولا في التي ربطها الشيطان 18 سنة... والمحبة متسلحة برجاء حي لا يستنفذه عدو الخير أبدًا في خبثه ومعاندته، ولا غباوة الإنسان ولا ضعف الجسد، فالمحبة ترجو طالما للرجاء باب مفتوح. فالمحبة والرجاء في مكان دائم.
+ المحبة تصبر علي شيء
المحبة طريقها في وسط العالم وعر ومليء بالمقاومات والاستهزاءات والخيانات والمناورات والخداع والاستغلال والمساومات، وهي لا تميل هنا أو هناك، بل في طريقها الصاعد صابرة علي كل شيء.
هذه أيها الأخ الحبيب الصفات التي تعطيها المحبة حتى يصير الإنسان بالحقيقة يعيش في السماء وهو علي الأرض حاملاً في جسده سمات الرب يسوع.
4. الصليب هو الطريق العملي للمحبة
أ. المحبة الإلهيّة لنا في الصليب:
إن المحبة الأبديّة التي أحبنا بها الآب هي بعينها التي كانت قائمة بين الآب والابن أولاً ثم حلَّت فينا بتجسد الكلمة المُحمَّل بمحبة الآب... ثم صارت لنا حينما ارتضى الآب أن يسفك دم ابنه ويعطيه لنا، فنحن نشرب الآن محبة الآب للابن ومحبة الابن للآب في سر الدم الإلهي "لهذا يحبني الآب لأني أضع نفسي... الآب يحبكم لأنكم أحببتموني" (يو 16: 27)
ولذلك صار الصليب الطريق الذي به تنسكب علينا محبة الله... ولكن الله لم يكتفِ بأن يجعل عنصر المحبة الإلهيّة مجرد صورة تنطبع في القلب، أو ثمرة جهاد لتأمل الصليب والمصلوب والدماء المنحدرة علي الأرض فقط، بل أضاف إلي ذلك بأن هيأ لنا من الدم المسفوك والجسد الممزق نصيبًا نأخذه بسرّ لا يُدرك فيستقر في أعماقنا لنتحد بتلك المحبة المصلوبة، وحينئذ نؤهل لقبول روح الحياة الذي هو روح المحبة، وبذلك صارت محبة الإنسان الضعيفة سبب طبيعته الجسديّة العاجزة ممكن (لو أنها قبلت المسيح المصلوب واستنشقت بالروح القدس) أن تنفك من هذا الضعف لتنطلق بقوة سريّة خارقة كالنار لا يقف أمامها أي عائق... وهكذا كان بالصليب تمتعًا بسرّ المحبة الإلهيّة العجيبة الذي يخلق فينا روح المحبة التي هي مذاق جديد بفعل الروح القدس.
ب. المحبة تدعو لنسيان الذات:
المحبة عندنا أيها العزيز نحن المسيحيّون تؤكد نسيان الذات والأنا، وأحيانًا يتخيل الإنسان المسيحي أن ظهوره سيكون لحظة أن يحب أكثر... بل وكثيرون يصاحب محبتهم شعورهم بكبرهم، بينما الحقيقة أن كِبَر النفس وظهورها متعارض مع أن نحب. بل وأكثر من هذا أن الحب يكشف عن نسيان الإنسان لنفسه.
إن الاقتراب من الرب يسرع غير المشوش بفعل وجود رغبات شخصيّة في النفس، إنما يدفع الإنسان دفعًا لحبه والتعلق به والإتيان بكل ما يطلبه من الإنسان برضى كامل وطاعة حب بلا تحفظ. 
لا تقل كيف أحبه ما لم أقتنع... صدقني يا أخي الحبيب أنها أكذوبة تصنعها الظلمة التي تحيط بنا، ولكن يوم أن تصفو قلوبنا وتنتقي نجد أنفسنا في مواجهة مع قانون حتمي محبب للنفس وهو حتميّة صرف حياتنا في طاعة مطالب حب الله.
تحكي لنا الآية "هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد..." حكاية حقيقيّة هامة جدًا ينبغي أن نعيها جيدًا، وهي أن الحب عندما يوجد لا توجد الذات. وإنما الحب علاقة مؤكدة للتضحية والذي يريد أن يحتفظ بذاته أو يريد أن يكون الحب هو المعبِّر عنها ووسيلة تأكيد وجودها إنما يصنع مضادة لا تخفي عن العين التي تحب الله أو التي تعيش في المحبة الحيّة لله بعمق.
يا أخي العزيز يهمني والرب شاهد أن تكون بلا هَمّ. وليس هناك هَمّ يتساوى مع هَمّ المعيشة بهذه المتناقضات... وهي وجود ذاتك وتمسكك بها مع رغبتك في حياة المحبة لله وللجميع. وهذا مستحيل... إنس ذاتك وتَذكَّر أن الله أحبك فيمتليء قلبك بالحب المتدفق وتسير في هذا الطريق إلي أن تدرك محبة الله اللانهائيّة لكل البشريّة.
قد تظن أيها الحبيب أن هذه الأمور نظريّة... لا!! لأن حياة رجال الله القديسين الذين تمتعوا بهذا الحب، أكدت هذه الحقائق المذكورة أمامك والتي أوردناها لتعيش وتعتني بها. وتصير لك كنزًا تصر علي اقتنائه وتحافظ عليه بدمك... وإليك هذه الأمثلة لتكون أمامك في الطريق:
+ ذهب اثنان من الآباء الرهبان يومًا إلي مدينة ليبيعا صنع أيديهما وافترق أحدهما ليشتري بعض الاحتياجات... بينما انتظره زميله في الفندق... وفي ساعة شرّ سقط هذا الأخ في الإثم ولما جاء أخوه إليه، قال له: [ها قد حصلنا علي كل ما نحتاجه فهيا بنا الآن لنعود إلي قلايتنا]... ولكن الذي فعل الخطيّة تنهد وقال: [لن أقدر علي العودة معك...!!] فتحيَّر الأخ وسأله عن السبب فاعترف قائلاً: [لأنه حين كنت وحدي هنا سقطت في الخطيّة والآن يستحيل عليَّ الرجوع معك]... وإذ كان قلب الراهب الذي يسمع اعتراف أخيه مملوءً بالحب ابتسم وقال: [وأنا أيضًا تعثرت في الطريق وسقطت نظيرك]. وأحيا في نفس أخيه روح الرجاء وقال له: [إننا نعرف إحساسات إلهنا أنه يتحنن علينا ويقبل توبتنا، لأنه لا يشاء موت الخاطيء]، فقاما وذهبا إلي أب اعترافهما وسقطا عند قدميه واعترفا بتوبة. فأمرهما الشيخ بتدريب روحي قاسي، ونَفَّذ الراهب الذي لم يسقط هذا التدريب من أجل محبته لأخيه، وتطلَّع الرب من السماء وغفر للساقط إذ رأي عمل المحبة وكشف هذا للآباء الشيوخ فمجَّدوا الله وخبرت قلوبهم بما تصنع المحبة.
وإليك هذه القصة الواقعيّة التي تفرح بها النفس المحبة:
وقَّع "أوليفر كرومويل" وثيقة إعدام أحد ضباطه لخيانته فجاءت زوجة الضابط وركعت أمامه قائلة: هل تعفو عن زوجي؟ فقال لها: زوجك خائن للوطن وغدًا عندما يدق ناقوس الكنيسة في السادسة صباحًا سيموت زوجك رميًا بالرصاص... وفي الصباح الباكر كان شبح الزوجة التعسة يسرع إلي الكنيسة، وأخذت تصعد إلي أعلي البرج حتى وصلت إلي الجرس الأكبر واختبأت هناك، وفي والوقت المُعيَّن جاء الخادم العجوز، وكان قد فقد السمع والبصر ولما أمسك بحبل الجرس وضعت الزوجة المحبة يديها بين لسان الجرس وجانبيه عوضًا عن أن يدق اللسان جانبي الجرس دق وسحق اليدين الرقيقتين لهذه الزوجة الغنية في محبتها، ولم يسمع صوت الجرس واستمر الجرس يدق ويسحق يديها لمدة خمس دقائق ولم يترك منها إلاَّ شرائح اللحم والدم، وفاضت دموعها علي خديها من شدة الألم. ولكنها تحمَّلت الآلام من أجل مَنْ تحب، وعندما انتهي الخادم من دق الجرس أسرعت وذهبت إلي كرومويل الذي ختم بالأمس أن يموت زوجها وقالت ألا تسامح زوجي لأجل هاتين اليدين؟... فبكى كرومويل وأجابها: أيتها المرأة عظيمة هي محبتك... اذهبي وزوجك بسلام.
هكذا يا أخي الحبيب أليس أنا وأنت خائنين في نظر الله ونستحق الحكم والموت لأننا كسرنا وصاياه... لكن ربنا المبارك سمرت يداه ورجلاه علي الصليب ليفتدينا وهو "مجروح لأجل معاصينا ومسحوق لأجل آثامنا" (إش 53: 5(أحبنا... بذل نفسه... لأجلنا
5. العالم يخدم بالمحبة
لقد رسم لنا الرب يسوع أيها الحبيب الطريق. إذ بمحبته للعالم بذل نفسه علي عود الصليب، وكثيرًا ما قال رب المجد للتلاميذ: ليس هناك حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع الإنسان نفسه من أجل أحبائه، وأيضًا يقول القديس يوحنا الحبيب "بهذا عرفنا المحبة أن ذاك وضع نفسه لأجلنا فنحن علمنا أن نضع نفوسنا لأجل الإخوة" (1 يو 3: 16)
وهكذا أيها العزيز رسم لنا الطريق للخدمة بالمحبة وكم من أناس لم تُخلِّصهم الكلمات ولكن بأعمال المحبة أدركوا الإيمان سريعًا، وإليك هذا المثال الحيّ:
كانت سيدة صينية فقيرة تعاني آلام من قرحة خبيثة في ذراعها وكانت ترفض قبول المسيح الذي بشرتها به ممرضتها المسيحيّة. وقد قرر الطبيب أنه إذا أعطى أحد هذه المريضة رقعة من جسده وبعض دمه لتحقن به، فهناك رجاء في شفائها، فاستدعت المريضة ابنها وطلبت إليه أن يعطيها قطعة صغيرة من جسده وبعض دمه فأبى تلبية طلبها مما أحزن قلبها جدًا، فصارت تبكي بمرارة وتذرف الدموع يومًا بعد يوم... وبعد أيام شاهدتها الممرضة تبكي فعرضت عليها أن تقبل قطعة من جسدها وبعض دمها لكي تشفي من دائها. فتأثَّرت المريضة جدًا...!!! وفعلاً نفَّذ الطبيب هذا الاقتراح وأجرى العمليّة... وبدأت تباشير النجاح تزداد يومًا بعد يوم إلي أن بدت عليها رقعة بيضاء مكان القرحة، وفي ذات يوم... كانت تبكي بشدة وهي تنظر إلي ذراعها الذي برء نظرة غريبة فشاهدتها وسألتها عن سبب بكائها فأجابت: إني أنظر إلي هذه الرقعة البيضاء علي ذراعي مفكِّرة في إعطائك لي جسدك ودمك لكي يتبرأ جسدي الحقير المُصاب بالقرحة فما هو الدافع لكِ علي عملك هذا؟؟!... فأجابتها الممرضة قائلة: "إني قمت بذلك في سبيل محبة يسوع لأنه بذل حياته عني، وهو يعطيني جسده ودمه علي المذبح لكي ما تبرأ نفسي المريضة بالخطيّة والإثم" فعادت المرأة تبكي من جديد بكاءً شديدًا شاخصة إلي الممرضة وهي تقول: "أيتها الممرضة أني أريد يسوعك لي أنا أيضًا مادام هذا الذي حملك علي محبتك لي بهذه الكيفيّة مع أن ابني أبى إنقاذ حياتي"... ومن هذه اللحظات اعتنقت المسيحيّة وصارت انسانة حارة في عبادتها لله... وهكذا فهذه الممرضة أخذت فكر المسيح في الخدمة وهو المحبة التي اجتذبت بها الكثيرين للمسيح من أجل اتساع قلبها وحبها المتدفق.
+ وهكذا يا مَنْ تحبون الله وتشتهون أن يكون حيًا في العالم عاملاً فيه اعلموا أن الله سيكون حيًا في قداسة أرواحكم وأجسادكم ولن ينفع العالم آمالكم ونياتكم بل قداسة حياتكم. إذ القديسون أنطونيوس وباخوميوس وأبو مقار وكل القديسين لم يمجدوا الله ويرفعوا اسمه أمام أبنائهم الروحيّين وأمام العالم إلاَّ بحياتهم المقدسة ومحبتهم القويّة لله وتعلق قلبهم بالله إلي الموت.
+ الدعوة لنا جميعًا لأن نصلب الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات.
+ الدعوة لنا جميعًا لأن نصلب الإنسان العتيق مع أعمال الظلمة.
+ الدعوة لنا جميعًا لأن نميت أعضاءنا التي هي علي الأرض.
وهذا هو المنهج القانوني والطريق الحي لنلبس الإنسان الجديد المخلوق بحسب صورة خالقه في البرّ وقداسة الحق والمحبة القويّة التي هي كالموت.
ولا تنسى أيها الحبيب أن هذه المواجهة لتيار الشرّ والظلم والخطيّة إنما هو نفسه محبتنا لله وأن إصرارنا علي الحياة في قداسة الروح والجسد هو نفسه محبتنا لله.
علينا أن ندخل في حياتنا الجديدة مسلَّحين بالمحبة التي تعطي معنى لكل أعمالنا وأتعابنا وجهادنا، ومحبة مثل هذه هي التي يُطلق عليها ثمر الروح.
إنها دعوة لنا جميعًا يا عزيزي لأن نفسح المجال لحياتنا لروح الله حتى يثمر فينا حبًا وحتى يؤمننا الروح من الفشل. لأنه يعطي بطبيعته القوة والنصح "لأن الله لم يعطِنا روح الفشل بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح".
6. كيف أقتني المحبة؟؟!...
عزيزي... لا شك أن نفسك اشتهت حياة المحبة الحقيقيّة التي اقتناها القديسون... فعاشوا غرباء تائهين في البراري وشقوق الأرض، والتي عاشها الشهداء إذ قدَّموا أعضاءهم للتقطيع وأجسادهم للتعذيب غير مبالين بالآلام لأن عقولهم كانت مشغولة بالعريس السماوي الذي أحبهم ومات لأجلهم وخطبهم لنفسه عذراء عفيفة... والتي يحياها كثيرون من خدام الله الأمناء الذين حملوا شعلة الإيمان لكل العالم علي مرّ العصور، إذ كانت كلماتهم المملوءة بالحب تجذب الكثيرين من الفجار والزناة، المجرمين والقتلة إلي حضن يسوع الدافيء.
ولكي نقتني المحبة أيها الحبيب يرينا الرب الطريق هكذا:
أ. كراهية الخطيّة:
لأن الخطيّة يا عزيزي هي مؤشر لعدم محبتنا. أو بمعنى أوضح مؤشر لعدم اقتنائنا للمحبة بعد... لأن الخطيّة تشلّ عمل الروح القدس ويقول أحد الآباء المعاصرين: [إن الخطيّة هي الخيانة الكبرى التي ارتكبت في حق المحبة الإلهيّة]. وأيضًا يقول [هي مد يد طعنت محبة الإنسان لخالقه بالصميم فتركه ينزف دمًا قوية]. وهكذا...
+ من الكلمة الأولي: نكتشف أن الخطيّة هي حياة للمحبة لمَنْ يعيش للخطيّة أو فيها. ويتساهل معها. إنما يكون غادرًا في حق المحبة ويهينها بتفضيل الخطيّة عليها والسلوك بضدها. وهذا هو مفهوم الخيانة الكبرى التي ارتكبت في حق المحبة الإلهيّة...
+ ومن الكلمة الثانية: نلاحظ أن المحبة غير منفصلة عن الإنسان، والكبرياء في طعنه لمحبة الإنسان إنما يقضي معه علي الإنسان... ولهذا فالتوبة هي المنهل الحقيقي للمحبة، إذ في التوبة يتذوق الإنسان مدى محبة الله الذي يضع نفسه عنه ويعطيه التبرير بدمه، إذ في كل مرة نعترف بالخطيّة بتوبة وانسحاق قلب تزداد محبتنا لله وتتعمق جدًا... وهكذا بينما تقضي الخطيّة علي المحبة، تنمي التوبة المحبة...
ب. الصبر على اقتناء المحبة:
يا أخي الحبيب إذ قد وضعت في قلبك أن تعيش للمحبة وبالمحبة. فأدعوك أن تلتزم بالصبر كسمة لابد وأن تكون ملازمة لخطواتك. ففي طريق المحبة ستكتشف أن فمك نقص في محبتك ولكن عليك أن تصبر علي عدم محبتك، واعلم أن من سمات المحبين صبرهم علي ضعف حبهم بمحبة، وكذلك اطلب من الرب بشدة لكي يفيض عليك ويسكب فيك من محبته لأنه يريد ذلك ويُلح عليك الروح القدس بأنات لا يُنطق بها لكي تسلك كذلك.
+ ختامًا أيها العزيز... اسكب نفسك أمام الله الآن، واطلب منه أن يسكب فيك الحب، ويُعلِّمك نسيان الذات حتى تنطلق في طريق الحب بلا عائق عالمًا أن المحبين لهم فرحهم الخاص بهم والذي ليس هو فرح الاحتفاظ بالذات. بل فرح في تحقيقهم لحبهم، وأريد أن أقول لك كلمة أتمنى أن تحققها وأنا أيضًا معك. وهي أن الذي سيسهل لنا طريق الحب ويجعلنا ضمن جماعة المحبين لله هو الاستزادة المتعطشة لكلمات الإنجيل... فهو مدرسة الحب ومعلمه والكاشف عن وسائله وكيفيّة الامتلاء منه...
هل تعلم يا أخي الحبيب أن دخولك في طريق الحب وسلوكك بمقتضاه إنما يجعلك دون أن تدري علي صلة دائمة بالله المحبوب لأنك بهذا توجد مجالاً مشتركًا لارتباط... وهناك مَنْ يريدون الله ويرفضون الحب والالتزام بقانونه... ليس هذا هو الحق. فطلب الله مقرون بالحب، ولهذا فالحب يزيد من الارتباط بالله، والارتباط بالله يدفعنا لحياة الحب القويّة حتى محبة الأعداء وحتى نصل إلي قامة المسيح في الأبديّة بنعمته ومعونته وعمل روحه فينا...
++++++++++++++++++++++++ 
​


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2010)

*موضوع ( مميز جدا ) أحلى تقييم


شكرا 

شفاعته معاكم والجميع​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع ( مميز جدا ) أحلى تقييم
> 
> 
> شكرا
> ...


ربنا يخليك أستاذى النهيسى
أشكركم لمروركم وتشجيعكم
بركة أبونا بيشوى كامل تكون معاكم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2010)

*وفى الرابط دة أستاذة بنت العدرا نزلتلكم مجموعة لكتب القمص بيشوى كامل...*
*بنصلى تكون سبب بركة ليكم:*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=126417​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

ودى مشاركة لقيتها على الموقع عن
صور  اقوال ابونا بيشوى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79754


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

*حامل الصليـــــب... القمص بيشوى كامل 







نفس بلا صليب ... كعروس بلا عريس
 ( أبونا بيشوى كامل ) 


+ يقول أحد المرشدين الروحيين (( ان الله دائما يعمل بالعلامات )) والعلامة فى قصة ابونا بيشوى اعطاها الله لنا بطريقة مذهلة .. فقد كانت الكنيسة فى الاسكندرية قد اشترت قطعة أرض بجوار محطة الترام فى منطقة سبورتنج لإقامة كنيسة عليها باسم امير الشهداء وذلك سنة 1957 ولكن المبنى المرغوب فيه ظل لمدة سنوات مجرد سقيفة .... ثم وصل قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس إلى الكرسي المرقسي واعتاد ان يذهب إلى الاسكندرية من وقت لآخر وذات مرة كان جالسا يتحدث إلى كاهن ذو حساسية روحية عميقة وهو القمص مينا اسكندر عن هذة الكنيسة المزمع بنائها فقال البابا بشفافيته التى عرف بها ( لن نستطيع بناء الكنيسة الا بعد رسامة كاهن خاص بها ) وما كاد ينتهى من قوله هذا حتى دخل الخادم سامى كامل مستصحبا فصله لمدارس التربية الكنسية لينالوا بركة قداسة البابا ... وبمجرد دخوله قال ابونا مينا على الفور ( هذا هو الشاب الذى يصلح لأن يرعى شعب كنيسة مارجرجس ) وبعد حوار قصير وضع قداسة البابا الجليل الصليب على رأس سامى كامل وهو يقول
 ( انها علامة معطاة من الله أن تصبح كاهنا ... وسأرسمك الأحد المقبل ) !! فأخذ الشاب نفسا طويلا واستجمع شجاعته وقال ( ولكننى لست متزوجا ) فقال البابا كيرلس ( إن الروح القدس الذى الهمنى إلى اتخاذ هذا القرار هو يختار لك العروس التى تصلح لك فى خدمتك ) ....

+ وهكذا حدث ان الروح القدس أرشد سامى كامل إلى ان يطلب يد أنجيل باسيلى – وهى شقيقة لبعض من ابنائه الخدام فى التربية الكنسية .. وتمت الشعائر المقدسة للإكليل المبارك مساء الثلاثاء 24 نوفمبر كما تمت شعائر الرسامة صباح الاربعاء 2 ديسمبر .... 
وقد ثبت بالاختبار ان أنجيل هى ( المعين النظير ) الأمثل للكاهن بيشوى كما تنبأ قداسة البابا كيرلس ..... 

* نشأته وخدمته الاولى : ولد فى يوم 6 ديسمبر سنة 1931 فى بلدة دمنهور من ابوين تقيين من المنوفيـة وقد أسمياه (ٍ سامى ) وقد تناغم الاسم تماما مع اسم والده ( كامل ) ثم حينما اراد الرب ان يختاره للكهنوت نال اسم ( بيشوى ) ومعناه سامى وكل من عرف وتعامل مع ابونا بيشوى ادرك إلى مدى تطابقت شخصيته مع اسمه حيث كانت مزيجا من السمو والكمال ... 

* وتدرج سامى فى الدراسة حتى نال بكالوريوس العلوم بتفوق فى سنة 1951 ... وحين كان عمره 17 عاما بدأ الخدمة فى التربية الكنسية بكنيسة العذراء بمحرم بك ... وقد عينته الحكومة مدرسا للعلوم فى مدرسة الرمل الثانوية فى عام 1952 ورغم عمله وخدمته استكمل دراساته العليا حتى حصل على ليسانس الفلسفة من كلية الآداب جامعة الاسكندرية سنة 1954 ولم يكتفى بذلك بل انه دخل الكلية الاكليريكية وتخرج منها سنة 1956 بتفوق ... وفى السنة نفسها انُتخب امينا عاما لجماعة خدام الكنيسة .... 

* ثم حدثت زيارة البابا كيرلس للأسكندرية يوم الاربعاء 18 نوفمبر 1959 وفؤجى سامى ان البابا سيرسمه كاهنا بعد اربعة ايام فقط ..... وحينما ذهب إلى بيت زميليه فى الخدمة فايز وجورج باسيلى ليطلب من والدهما يد أختهما انجيل فرحا به فرحا عظيما ووصفاه لوالدهما بأنه ذو نقاء ملائكى .. واقيمت شعائر رسامته المباركة يوم الاحد 2 ديسمبر بدلا من يوم الاحد 29 نوفمبر لأن المذبح الذى كان سيرسم عليه لم يكن قد تم تجهيزه بعد .... ثم ذهب إلى دير السيدة العذراء ( السريان ) لقضاء فترة الأربعين يوما التى تلى رسامة الأباء الكهنة .... وغنى عن القول والتعريف ان نقول أن ابانا بيشوى وزوجته قد تعاهدا على البقاء بتوليين 

+ وحين نال الكرامة الكهنوتية تقبلها برقة واتضاع ... فكان تعريفه للكاهن أنه شهيد يمنح حياته لخدمة شعبه .. يعرق ويتعب ، يجاهد ويتألم ، ويسير مع كل واحد الميل الثانى برضا وطاعة ... وبهذة المزايا وجد كل من تعامل معه أنه تلميذ مخلص وفى للمسيح ، وأنه راعٍ يأخذ من الله ليعطى الناس ...

وحين اراد عدو الخير استثارة بعض ذوى النفوس الضعيفة ضد ما يقوم به ابونا بيشوى كانت العناية الإلهية تقف بجواره بطريقة مذهلة واذكر هنا مثلين من امثلة لا تحصى لتلك العين الحافظة التى قيل عنها ( عينى عليك من اول السنة إلى أخرها ) تثنية 11 : 21 .... 

والموضوع له باقية ...

المراجع : 
كتاب القمص بيشوى كامل رجل الله / القمص لوقا سيداروس 
كتاب قصة القمص بيشوى كامل ( اشعاع مغناطيسى ) / د. ايريس حبيب المصرى
كتاب وطنية الكنيسة القبطية وتاريخها / القمص أنطونيوس الأنطونى 
سلسلة مطبوعات صوت الراعى / اصدار كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس باسبورتنج 

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

*** أبونا بيشوى .... ***
 
 سنوات مضت , منذ يوم انطلاقك الى فردوس المسيح , يومها خلعت هذا الجسد الضعيف الذى كانت روحك القوية تستتر فيه , ومهما بلغ الجسد من النقاء والقداسة لكنه لم يزل بالنسبة لعالم الروح كثيفا , طالما نحن فى الجسد فنحن متغربون عن الرب , ننظر كما فى مرأه , كما فى لغز كما يقول معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول ...
 
 وها أنت قبل انحلال الجسد بدقائق , رأيت السماء كطاقة مفتوحة , وكأن غلالة الجسد وهى تتمزق , سمحت لبصيرتك الثاقبة ان تنظر من خلالها بأكثر وضوح ...
 
 لقد عشت ايام غربتك فى الايمان , ناظرا الى مالا يرى , متأكدا بشدة اليقين من رجاء دعوتك ومجد ميراث المسيح ... اما فى ساعة الرحيل فقد تحول الايمان الى العيان والرجاء صار منظورا , ورؤية القلب تحولت الى رؤية العين .. وما كنت تنظره كما فى مرأه , صرت تنظره وجها لوجه بأستعلان .. وصارت كلمتك الاخيرة " خلاص انفتحت طاقة فى السماء " , صارت هى عظة فى اخر قداس , وكأنك ياأبى وبدون مبالغة صرت كارزا حتى اخر نسمة وجاءت شهادتك هذه كختم للشهادة وصدق الايمان , وكمال الجهاد الروحى , كمثل شهادة اسطفانوس رئيس الشمامسة الذى رأى السموات مفتوحة , واضاء وجهه كوجه ملاك ...
 
 يومها لم يكن سريرك فراشا للموت بل كان مذبحا للحياة .. انت المحب للصليب , والمتعلق بالمصلوب كان يلذ لك فى سنين خدمتك الكهنوتية ان تصلى القداس , تقدم الذبيحة على المذبح بكل مشاعرك النبيلة .. تتحد بالذبيح وتنسكب على ذبيحة ايمان اولادك ...
 
 كانت نفسك بكل خلجاتها تصلى وتقول " اقدم لك ياسيدى مشورة حريتى " كنت تصليها كمن يقدم مشورة حريته وارادته وذبيحة ذاته محبة فى الذى صلب على الصليب من اجله , لذلك وانت تقول هذه العبارة بالذات كنت تقف على اطراف اصابعك, تقولها بكل قوة وبكل خلجات روحك المحبة للمسيح .. وحتى وانت على فراش المرض لم تكف عن تقديم ذبيحة التسبيح فى بذل للذات ...
 
 وفى يوم الرحيل .. اجتمعت كل المشاعر المقدسة التى صليت بها جميع القداسات , لتتركز فى هذه اللحظة الرهيبة ...
 
 كل الصلوات والامها , والتضرعات ...
 كل التأملات العالية والعميقة معا ...
 كل بذل الخدمة وسعيها ..
 كل فرح الروح والتعزية ..
 كل أعمال الاتضاع والمسكنة ..
 كل أعمال الرحمة والحنو ..
 كل مانعرفه ومالا نعرفه عنك .
 
 بكل هذه تقدمت لتخدم اخر قداس وانت بعد فى الجسد ... السرير صار لك مثل مذبح حيث اسلمت نفسك وجسدك بيد الرب .. تقديم الذات لم يعد بعد مشاعر عبادة فحسب بل صار تقديم جسدك ايضا كقربان محبة فى المسيح وللمسيح ...
 
 بخور هذا القداس , كان محصلة بخور السنين كلها تنسمه المسيح كرائحة رضى .. احترقت حبات البخور فوق جمر الحب الالهى الى التمام ...
 
 شموع هذا القداس , كانت حصيلة النور والفرح والحب الذى اضأت به نفوس اولادك .. اجتمعت الانوار كلها الى شمعة واحدة ... احترقت الشمعة الى اخرها فى تلك اللحظات .. ذابت , اكملت فعل الذوبان الذى كرزت به طيلة الحياة ذابت وانارت , ولم تنطفئ , ولن تنطفئ ...
 
 شورية القداس دائما هى العذراء حاملة جمر النار .. رفيقة نفسك الطاهرة , وشفيعتك التى احببتها بالحق .. لما لم تقو يديك على حمل المجمرة ورفع البخور بها .. وقفت المجمرة الحقيقية بجوارك , كما وقفت عند صليب ابنها .. استقام البخور منها شفاعة ومؤازرة كما كنت تصلى دائما " وعند مفارقة نفسى من جسدى احضرى عندى ... " 
 
 يومها البستك الكنيسة ثياب التقديس , تماما كما فى قداس احتفالى فى اجمل الاعياد , وهذه سوف لا تخلعها ابدا .. فأنت منذ تلك اللحظات , انقطع للزمن ان يكون له سلطان عليك .. واتحدت نفسك بالآبدى , الخروف القائم كأنه مذبوح , لتكهن له وتخدمه الى ابد الآبدين ...
 
 فأن كانت غاية المسيحية وسرها عميق هو فى الاتحاد بالمسيح والثبات فيه فى سر الافخارستيا فقد بلغت نفسك فى تلك اللحظة الاخيرة , كمال الايمان وغاية الجهاد وقمة الاتحاد بالمسيح , كما فى اروع قداس الهى يتم على الارض كلها ...
 
 ابى الحبيب ...
 
 نقدم اليوم باقة من الورود الجميلة فى ذكراك الجميلة ...
 
 اتمنى ان تمتد صلواتك لتشمل الكنيسة كلها لتنعم بأزمنة ازدهار الايمان وانتشار الملكوت بشفاعة ام النور القديسة مريم وكل مصاف القديسين وصلوات ابينا الطاهر البابا شنودة الثالث .. امين .
 
 منقول
 ابونا لوقا سيداروس فى عيد نياحة القديس ابونا بيشوى كامل ...​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

**** ابونا بيشوى والقداسات ****


* قداسات الصيام الكبير:*

* بعد أن تمت سيامة الاستاذ سامى كامل كاهنا على كنيسة مارجرجس باسبورتنج *
* باسم القس بيشوى كامل وبعد أن قضى فترة ال 40 يوما فى دير السريان *
* رجع لاستلام كنيسته يوم 10/1/1960*
* ووقتها قابله البابا كيرلس السادس ونصحه قائلا :*

* "الصيام الكبير قرب .. ابقى اعمل قداس متأخر كل يوم" *
* ولم تكن قداسات الصيام المعروفة لنا الان والتى نتمتع فيها بالصيام الانقطاعى تقام فى مدينة الاسكندرية *
* كما هى الان بل كان قداس متأخر واحد كل يوم اربعاء فى الكنيسة المرقسية. *
* لذلك تعجب ابونا بيشوى فى بادىء الامر من هذه النصيحة *
* وقال فى نفسه :*

* "هو أنا ها اعمل قداسات بعد الظهر واللا ها افتقد الشعب اللى محتاج خدمة؟" *

* ولكن لأجل طاعة البطريرك قرر أن ينفذ هذا الامر.*
* وقرب بداية الصيام حدثت مشكلة كبيرة بين زوجين*
* تدخل فيها ابونا بيشوى لمدة اسبوع وفشلت كل محاولات الصلح واصبح انفصالهما وشيكا*
* فكتب ابونا بيشوى اسميهما فى ورقة ووضعها على المذبح فى أول قداس صيام متأخر.*
* وبعد انتهاء القداس ذهب لهذه الاسرة فوجد انهما تصالحا وذابت كل الخلافات بينهما *
* ففرح ابونا بيشوى وقال فى نفسه :*

* "طيب لما الموضوع سهل كده يبقى أنا على اصلى قداسات كثيرة وربنا عليه يحل لى المشاكل ويفتقد بدلا منى" *

* وفيما بعد اصبحت هذه القداسات فى كل كنائس الاسكندرية.*


* منقول*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

*كلمة نيافة الأنبا تادرس
**ذكرياتي مع أبونا بيشوي
*يسعدني أن أتحدث ولو لدقائق قليلة عن شخصية لها مكان ومكانة كبيرة فى قلبي وأشعر أن لها تأثير واضح ليس فى حياتي أنا فقط لكن فى حياة الكثيرين حتى اليوم هذه الشخصية هى شخصية أبينا المحبوب أبونا بيشوي كامل كاهن كنيسة مارجرجس بإسبورتنج الاسكندرية الذى تعرفت عليه عن قرب فى خلال فترة تواجدي مع أبونا بيشوي بلوس أنجلوس بأمريكا صحيح فرق كبير أن تسمع عن شخص وبين أن تعايش هذا الشخص كثيراً ما نسمع عن أبونا بيشوي كامل وعن صفاته وعن فضائله وعن عظاته وعن تعاليمه وعن أبوته ولكن عندما عاش معنا وعشنا معه تلمذني على يديه وشمينا فيه رائحة آباء الكنيسة الأوائل ورائحة القديسين الحلوة ورائحة المسيح التى جذبتنا وكان لها تأثير قوي جداً فى حياتنا كلنا؛ أبونا بيشوي كامل من الشخصيات الفريدة والنادرة التى تمثل مدرسة فى كل شيء خصوصاً فى وقت كنا نفتقر فيه إلى المثل الأعلى وإلى التعليم وإلى التلمذه وإلى تذوق حلاوة كنيستنا وحلاوة المسيح فى شخصية جذابة وجدنا كل هذا فى أبونا بيشوي كامل
وجدنا أيضاً فى أبونا بيشوي كامل صورة المسيح فى حبه وفى حزمه، عندما كنا نرى أبونا بيشوي كامل فى قمة الحب والحنان للكل بلا تفرقة يحمل الأطفال الصغار على يديه يهتم بالكل يبحث عن المريض والمحتاج والفقير وعن الشباب الذى يصارع ويتصارع مع الخطية والشر فى مجتمع غريب محبة عجيبة لله ولكل الناس كما رأينا فى أبونا بيشوي كاملالشخصية الحازمة الذى له مواقف حازمة جداً كانت ضرورية من أجل الإنضباط فى الكنيسة فمع هذا الحب الغامر الجارف وجدناه يثحرم إثنين من كبار الشخصيات لأنهم تعدوا حدود بنوتهم للكنيسة وحاولوا أن يتصرفوا تصرفات تسيء للكنيسة ككل وليس إلى أبونا بيشوي كشخص، لكن بمحبته وحزمه إستطاع أن يضع الأمور فى نصابها ورجع هذان الشخصان إلى الكنيسة بتوبة وندامة وأبونا لم يتأخر فى أن يقبل توبتهم
أبونا بيشوي كامل من بداية مجيئة إلى لوس أنجلوس ونحن نشعر أن هناك شيء يجذبنا إلى هذا الإنسان وتجذبنا إلى المسيح من خلال هذا الإنسان وتجذبنا إلى الكنيسة من خلال هذا الإنسان وفعلاً وجدناه مقتنع ويعيش الكلام الذى يقوله فكان حقاً إنجيل معاش ولم نكن محتاجين أن نقرأ عن بعض الفضائل لكن كنا نراها ومجسمة فى هذا الإنسان فإستطعنا أن نستوعبها بسرعة خصوصاً ونحن نراها فى إنسان يحيا وسطنا وبهذه الطريقة إستطاع أن يجذب الكثيرين حوله حتى عندما قاوم البعض عمل أسبوع الآلام لعدم تضييع وقت كثير فى الكنيسة إستطاع بحبه العجيب أن يجد الكثيرين الذين ذاقوا حلاوة المسيح من خلاله فى خلال الشهور القليلة التى قضاها معهم وجدنا ناس كثيرين يأخذون أجازات لأسبوع الآلام والكنيسة مليانة نوعاً ما وكان أجمل أيام قضيناها مع أبونا بيشوي كامل فى لوس أنجلوس 1970 فى الحقيقة أبونا بيشوي كامل ترك أثراً واضح فى نفوس الآخريين وفى نفوسنا ووضع لنا منهج واضح فى مواجهة الكثير من المواقف وفى مواجهة الكثير من المشاكل وكنا نتعلم منه كيف نواجه المشاكل من خلال المثل الجميل اذى كان يعطيه لنا من خلال مواجهته لهذه المواقف وجدنا فيه التطبيق العملي للكلام الذى كان يحياه
أبونا بيشوي كان يعطينا درس عملي فى حب الكنيسة فى التسبحة فى القداسات فى الترانيم فى الألحان كان يعطينا المثل الجميل ونحن نتبعه كان يعمل التسبحة بعد قضاء يوم شاق كان قبل أن يقوم بالإفتقاد يمر أولاً على الكنيسة ويصلي كان يحب الألحان ويشرف بنفسه على حصة الألحان وخصوصاً فى مناسبات عيد الميلاد والقيامة أيضاً إحتفاله وإهتمامه بالقديسين ... نجد أبونا بيشوي كامل دائماً يعطينا الإحساس بأن عيد أي قديس يجب ألا يمر هباءاً تجد تمجيد .. احتفال كبير فى عشية القديسين وكنا نشعر بمحبة أبونا لكل القديسين وكان يعيشنا مع الكنيسة المنتصرة زمع القديسين الذين تركوا عامنا وكأنهم معنا فى واقع معاش نعيشه كل يوم كنا نعيش الكنيسة فى جو من المصادقة مع قديسيها واحد تلو الآخر نجد الناس بدأت تتعود على حب القديسين ودخلنا فى تكوين صداقات معهم ونتشفع بهم ونطلب منهم طلباتنا ونكرمهم نحن أيضاً فى بيوتنا بطريقتنا الخاصة أيضاً فى القداسات التى كان يصليها أبونا بيشوي بإستمرار كنا نشعر بمحبة عجيبة جداً للذبيحة وكل ما يكون عندنا مشكلة نجد أبونا بيشوي يصلي قداسات وهكذا تعلمنا حب القداسات وحب القديسين صور القديسين تتوزع على الناس فى كل يوم اليوم تمجيد غداً قداس إجتماع نبذات كانت الكنيسة عبارة عن خلية نحل تعمل ليل نهار اليوم يبدأ صباحاً ولا ينتهي إلا بعد منتصف الليل بساعتين أو ثلاث وكان هناك مطبعة صغيرة وكنا نعمل مع أبونا بيشوي كامل وكان يعود مرهق جداً جداً يريد أن يعمل نبذة يعمل مجلة يعمل كتاب ترانيم، كنا نشعر بفرحة كبيرة جداً ونحن نعمل وعندما كنا نذهب لبيوتنا كان الله يعطينا راحة كاملة فى الثلاث أو الأربع ساعات الباقية من الليل
أبونا بيشوي حببنا فى الكنيسة وفى القداسات وكان دائماً يقول المذبح يحل هذه المشكلة وكان يشعر بقوة الذبيحة فى حل مشاكل كثيرة فى الكنيسة وبنفس الطريقة التى كان يخدم فيها أبونا كنا نراه أيضاً يضرب لنا أروع الأمثلة فى الإفتقاد أنه كان يستهين بأي مجهود ممكن بذله من أجل أن يفتقد إنسان فكان يذهب حوالي 180 كيلو لكي يفتقد إنسان شبه إسبوعياً وكان يزور الناس بيت بيت وبالرغم من أنه يأخذ الإفتقاد وقت كبير جداً إلا أن هذا لم يمنعه من أن يزور الكل حتى أخوتنا البروتستانت كان يزورهم وكل الطوائف يزورها ويترك نبذة صغيرة لا يوجد بيت دخله فارغ؛ إما نبذة أو كتاب أو شريط أو صورة، كان لا يضيع وقت كثير فى زيارات الإفتقاد كان كلها لنمجيد إسم الله وكان يذهب لزيارة المرضى بالمستشفيات وكان يركز على مرضى مرض الفردوس فى الزيارات، وكان حركة وطاقة عمل جبار جداً لا يهدأ إطلاقاً مُستهيناً بصحته وبكل شيء فى سبيل أن يجد الله مكان فى كل قلب ومن خلال المحبة التى يقدمها فى الإفتقاد إستطاع أن يضم للكنيسة ناس كثيرة بعدت عن الكنيسة بالعشرات تركوا الكنيسة القبطية وذهبوا إلى كنائس أخرى من خلال محبة أبونا إستطاع أن يجذبهم إلى الكنيسة الأم وأعترفوا أنهم كانوا بعيدين عن الكنيسة الأم ورجعوا مرة أخرى وكنا كل يوم نجد نفوس جديدة تنضم إلى الكنيسة بكل حب وبكل فرح

أيضاً أبونا بيشوي كامل كان دائماً يعطينا رجاء فى الخدمة بالرغم من الصعوبات وخاصة فى خدمة المهجر خصوصاً فى بدايتها لكنه دائماً عنده رجاء وكان لا ييأس أبداً وكان يعطينا دائماً هذا الإحساس أن الله يتدخل والله عنده حلول كثيرة لكل موضوع دائماً يرى الله فى كل عمل .. كان دائماً يجذب أنظارنا إلى الرجاء فى المسيح فى وسط الضيقة وهذا أعطانا ألا نيأس أبداً فى وسط الضيقة ومكن حرصه على الإفتقاد كان يقوم بتقسيم المنطقة إلى أجزاء ويقوم بتوزيعها على مجموعة من الخدام ويقوموا بالإفتقاد من خلال التليفون وبهذه الطريقة كان يفتقد الشعب كله من خلال مجموعة من الخدام وأي أسرة محتاجة أبونا تبلغ الخادم الذى يفتقدهم بإحتياجهم لأبونا بيشوي وفعلاً كان يذهب لهم أبونا
الحقيقة أبونا بيشوي مدرسة تعلمنا فيها كيف يكون الإفتقاد كيف تكون الصلاة، كيف لا نيأس أبداً من أي خدمة؟؟؟ وتعلمنا كلما زادت حروب الشيطان كلما كان العمل ناجح ولابد أن الله سيتدخل وأن العمل عمل ربنا وأن الشيطان دائماً يحارب العمل الناجح، فبعد أن قمنا بجمع تبرعات لشراء كنيسة فقام الشيطان بمحاربة هذا العمل الناجح وأضاع منا هذا المبلغ من المال لكن بصلوات أبونا بيشوي ومعونة الله وجدناه بعد ذلك
تتلمذ على يد أبونا بيشوي 2 أساقفة و 3 كهنة و4 رهبان غير عشرات الخدام والخادمات الذين تتلمذوا على يديه بالرغم من الفترة القصيرة التى عاشها أبونا بيشوي معنا فى لوس أنجلوس وفى الحقيقة الموضوعات التى كان يركز عليها أبونا بيشوي كامل فى الخدمة كانت تغطي نواحي كثيرة فى حياتنا فكان يهتم أن يوجه أنظارنا للأبدية وكان يتكلم عن السماء كثيراً وكان يعيشنا السماء على الأرض من خلال الطقوس والصلوات والقداسات وكان دائماً يشد إنتباهنا أننا فى يوم من الأيام سوف نترك هذا العالم بأسلوب روحاني لطيف جداً جعلنا فعلاً نفكر فى السماء وجعلنا نعيش السماء على الأرض وكان دائماً يضع فينا المفاهيم الصحيحة ويترك كلمة ربنا تشتغل فى كل واحد فينا بصورة أو بأخرى كانت البذرة التى يضعها هى محبة المسيح فى قلوبنا؛ كان دائماً يهتم بالصليب ويكلمنا دائماً عن عيد الصليب ويتكلم عن الصليب فى حياة أولاد الله وسمة الإنسان المسيحي أن يحمل الصليب مع المسيح ولا يمكن أن يكون أي إنسان مسيحي بلا صليب ولا يكون للمسيح تلميذ إلا إذا كان حامل الصليب فهو كان يحمل صليب المرض الخبيث ولا نجده أبداً يتذمر من حمل الصليب بالعكس كان فرحان جداً جداً وعلمنا كيف نتحمل حمل الصليب بأي شكل لا شك أن كل إنسان له صليب يحمله قد يختلف من واح لآخر فى وزنه وحمله وبعده وعمقه لكن لكل واحد فينا لابد أن يكون له صليب لكي يسير مع المسيح
وكان دائماً يقول إذا *كل خادم تحمل مسؤلية الخدمة بأمانة لا نجد أحد من المخدومين يضيع أو يبعُد عن المسيح* فكان دائماً يعلمنا حمل الصليب والإلتزام والجدية فى حياتنا لذلك نجح فى خدمته وعندما تتلمذ عليه أولاده تتلمذوا بنفس المفهوم والجدية والإلتزام الذى كان يسير عليه أبونا بيشوي وكان أبونا بيشوي يعطي المثل العملي لهذا الموضوع مهما كان ظروف مرضه فكان يعطي كل عمل حقه فى جدية وإلتزام وحب وينقل لنا من روحه هذه المحبة من حمل الصليب بإلتزام وجدية ولم يتذمر أبداً وعلمنا كيف لا نتذمر كان دائماً يشكر وعلمنا كيف نشكر الله فى كل الظروف وفى كل الأحوال نشكره لأنه كان دائماً يعيش حياة الشكر كانت دائماً إبتسامة وديعة على وجهه تعطي الرجاء والأمل لكل من يتعامل معه كان دائماً يتكلم بإستمرار على أهمية الجدية فى الكنيسة وأهمية الإلتزام لكي نستطيع أن نبحث عن كل نفس وعن المخدومين كان دائماً يحث الخدام أن يعملوا عمل الله بجدية
أبونا بيشوي كامل ترك بصمات واضحة فى حياة الكثيرين وفي حياتي أنا شخصياً وأعتبر أنه لولا أبونا بيشوي كامل فى حياتي لكان تغير مجرى حياتي نهائي لكن أبونا بيشوي أنا مديون له فى كل شيء، أنا تعلمت منه فى حبه وفى حزمه وفى جديته وفى توجيهه؛ كان الآب المحب ... غرس فينا المحبة للكتاب المقدس بحبه وعلمنا كيف نقرأه بإستمرار أبونا بيشوي كامل مدرسة لا تعلم موضوعات نظرية لكنه مدرسة عملية، هو إنجيل معاش فى حياتنا ... سيرته وكتاباته وحياته من خلال خدمتي معه كانت نقطة تحول واضحة فى حياتي ستظل على مدى الحياة سيرة جميلة لقديس معاصر عاش وسطنا كان كاهن لكنه حياة البتولية الكاملة فى قوة جبارة لا يتحملها الكثيرين وكان مثال للآب الذى يجمع بين الحب والحزم، الروحانية والجدية العمل وخدمة الآخرين ليس على حساب خدمته لنفسه فى صلواته وأصوامه وقداساته ولم يتعارض هذا مع ذاك أبداً سؤاله عن كل نفس وكل المحتاجين والأطفال والكبار والصغار إهتمامه بالكنيسة ككل ... غرس فى قلوبنا حب الأبدية حب التكريس دون أن يدعو أي أحد فينا جذب الكثيرين من خلال المسيح الساكن فيه إلى حب التكريس
يعوزني الوقت أن أتحدث عن أبونا بيشوي كامل لكن أريد أن أقول أننا جيل سعيد فرأينا أمامنا إنجيل معاش ورأينا مثل رائع من آباء القرون الأولى للمسيحية عاش فى وسطنا وأعطانا المثل الجميل ورأيناه بأعيننا وعشنا معه وتعلمنا منه وسيرته الحلوة تظل بإستمرار مثل أعلى نحتذي به ونتعلم منه على مدى الأيام وأقواله وكتاباته وإن كانت قليلة لكنها عميقة جداً جداً فنحن حتى اليوم نلتقي مع أبونا بيشوي كامل من خلال عظاته المسجلة ومن خلال كتبه التى تنقل لنا روحه الحلوة ولا يسعنا إلا أننا نطلب منه أن يصلي من أجلنا لكي نحن الأحياء نكمل أيامنا فى هذا العالم بسلام ونقول له طوباك ونطلب منك أن تطلب من أجلنا
بركة أبونا بيشوي وكل القديسين تشملنا أمين


م ن ق و ل
​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

**** ابونا بيشوى كامل والاطفال ****


*



*

* - دخل أبونا / بيشوي ذات يوم إلى النادي الخاص بالكنيسة فوجد ولد من أولاد التربية الكنسية حزين ، فسأله أبونا " مالك يا حبيبي ؟ جرى أيه ؟؟ " فاجابه الطفل " فلان شتمني " ، فأخذه أبونا / بيشوي في حضنه وهو يقول له " يا بختك !! زي المسيح بالضبط ".*

* ____________*


* - في أحد الأيام زار أبونا / بيشوي أحدى العائلات وتحدث مع أحد أطفالها -*

* والذي أصبح فيما بعد كاهنا - فدار بينهم الحديث التالي :*

* أبونا : هل أنت شقي ؟*

* الطفل : لا أنا لا أعمل شقاوة*

* أبونا : هل تعاكس أخواتك ؟*

* الطفل : لا*

* أبونا : الا تضربهم ؟*

* الطفل : لا*

* أبونا : أنت شاطر خالص ، لأني وأنا طفل لما كنت في سنك كنت شقي وأعاكس أخوتي وأضايقهم وأضربهم.*

* الطفل : وأنا كمان بأضربهم*

* ______________*


* - يروي خادم أنه كان يجلس ذات يوم بجوار أبونا / بيشوي في سيارته ، وفي إحدى الشوارع الجانبية كان يهدي من سرعة السيارة جدا فلمحه طفل صغير - غير مسيحي - لم يتجاوز العاشرة من عمره فنظر إلى أبونا / بيشوي وقال له " كل دي ذقن يا قسيس !! " فابتسم أبونا / بيشوي وأجاب الطفل " يا شيخ !!! أمال لو شفت ذقن أبونا / متى هتقول أيه !! " *

* _______________*


* - في أحدى المرات جاء طفل في ابتدائي إلى أبونا / بيشوي وهو حزين ومتأثر جدا يشكو له لأن زميله في المدرسة قال له في شهر رمضان وساعة الافطار لا يوجد ناس ماشية في الشارع ، فأنتم المسيحيين ليس لكم وجود في البلد ، فهدأ أبونا / بيشوي من روعه وسأله " وأنت رديت عليه وقلت له أيه ؟ " فأجابه الطفل " لم أقل شيئا ولكن أتضايقت جدا " فقال له أبونا / بيشوي " لو قالك الكلام ده تاني قوله أصل أحنا لينا بيوت مش قاعدين في الشوارع ".*



* بركة صلوات أبونا القمص / بيشوي كامل تكون معنا ولإلهنا المجد الدائم إلى الأبد ... أمين *

* منقووووووووول *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

مزار ابونا بيشوي كامل 


 بكنيسة مارجرجس اسبورتنج









































​


----------



## tamav maria (19 مارس 2010)

هديه مقبوله عزيزي ابوطربوا
نطلب من ابونا القديس بيشوي كامل ان يذكرنا امام عرش النعمه


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> هديه مقبوله عزيزي ابوطربوا
> نطلب من ابونا القديس بيشوي كامل ان يذكرنا امام عرش النعمه


أشكركم لمروركم ومشاركتكم
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

*قصص من حياة ابونا بيشوى كامل :
*

فجأة أكتشفت سرقه داخل شقة أبونا بيشوى اتضح بعدها من تتالى السرقات خلال أسبوع واحد أن المفتاح وقع بطريقه ما فى يد غير أمينة...فعمل منه نسخه و كان كلما خرج أبونا و زوجته يدخل الشقة و ياخذ بكامل حريته ما يريد...
فيسرق كل يوم شيئا.ففى أحد الأيام سرق قطعتين من القماش هدية لأبونا من أحد أبنائه فى فرنسا و فى اليوم التالى سرق مجموعة كوفرتات ثم فى يوم آخر الأطباق الصينى كلها وبعض الفوط الجديدة..و هكذا....

ولكن أهم من هذا مبالغ نقدية كانت موجودة فى الدولاب موزعة فى أظرف مكتوب على كل منها اسم صاحبها -اذ لم تكن ملك لأبونا بل امانات عنده- وهنا كانت الحيرة...كيف يرد هه المبالغ لأصحابها؟...
و لكن أبونا الذى عاش حياة التسليم المطلق لارادة الله لم يشغل باله بأمر اعتبره من اختصاص ربنا يسوع و ليس من اختصاصه هو..فقد علمنا المسيح (لا تهتموا)اى لا تحملوا هما .....

و اذا بأبونا يبادر زوجته قائلا( أنتى زعلانه ولا فرحانه))و كان الرد عجبا يا أبى كيف افرح و نحن كل يوم نسلب؟!؟ 
فأجاب لفوره قائلا(ألا يجب أن نفرح لانه قد أتت الفرصة لتنفيذ آية من الكتاب المقدس وهى(( قبلتم سلب أموالكم بفرح))اذن بدون سرقة فعليه كيف تنفذ مثل هذه الآيه؟
فطأطأت رأسها خجلا..و بعد أيام وصل شيك من الخارج و بالتحديد من الولايات المتحدة باسم أبينا الحبيب بمبلغ 300 دولار علما بأن أبونا لم يكن قد سافر بعد للخارج و لم يكن مع الشيك أى خطاب توضيحى يشير الى جهه صرف المبلغ هل للفقراء أم لبناء الكنيسه أم اى غرض اخر؟.
لذلك انتظر ابونا حوالى ثلاثه أشهر ربما يصله من الراسل اى خطاب على أساسه يتم توزيع المبلغ و لكن لم يصله شئ و عندما طالبه اول شخص برد المبلغ الأمانه التى تخصه سارع بصرف الشيك و توالى رد المبالغ كلها و لم يعلم أحد قط بما حدث من امر السرقة و لا بتدبيرربنا العجيب الذى علمنا أن نلقى على الرب كل أمورنا و هو يعولنا و يفيض أيضا اذ تبقى من المبلغ 20 جنيه.....

.ثقة كبيرة فى عمل الله و تدابيرة لقد علمت أن الله لايترك أحد لقد علمت جيدا أن كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير لقد تقبلت السرقة بكل شكر و فرح لأنك علمت أنه صليب من المسيح و بدلا من التذمر عشت الآيه التى تقول:قبلتم سلب اموالكم بفرح..فعلا يا أبى لقد كنت انجيل معاش تحول كل ضيقه الى آيه كى تعيشها و تفرح بتنفذها و تترك الضيقه على المسيح الذى يتمجد اسمه مع قدسيه..علمنا حياة التسليم و قبول الضيقات من يد المسيح بكل شكر و سرور لكى تتحول الضيقة الى فرح.بركة صلاتك فلتكن معنا.آمين


منقول
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2010)

*
** أنــــت حرامــــــي*...!!!


 *تقدم أحد الأشخاص لأبونا بيشوى وكان خادما وقال له :" أنا أحيانا اقبل مجدا من الناس وأفرح به" وكان ذلك قبل أحد العشيات ولكن أبونا لم يجاوبه بكلمة ولم يعطه إرشادا وإنما قال له : " انت هتحضر العشية ؟ " فأجاب الخادم بالإيجاب وعند بداية العظة فتح أبونا بيشوى النيران على هذا الخادم قال له : من انت يا خادم يا للي بتسرق مجد ربنا .. انت حرامـــــــــي .. بتسرق مجد الله .. انت لا تصلح أن تكون خادما . هو انت نسيت هيرودس اللي سرق مجد الله حصل له ايه ؟ واخذ أبونا العظة كلها على هذا الخادم ، كان الكلام ينزل عليه كالصاعقة التي دمرت فيه كل مجد ارضي زائل وأطفأت فيه كل شهوة مجد شخصي . وما أن انتهت العظة حتى لاحظ ... أن كلمة الله أصابت الهدف وان ذلك الشاب انصرف من الكنيسة يدور حول نفسه من قوة الكلمة . وفى اليوم الثاني فوجئً الخادم... بتليفون من أبونا بيشوى الذي قال له : " ازيك يا فلان ؟ ايه أخبارك ؟" فقال له الشاب : " العظة كانت شديدة قوى يا أبونا ولم استطع احتمالها ، كانت قاسية للغاية " . فقال له أبونا : " ما تخافش لازم نضرب الدمل ونطلع الصديد ولازم تشعر بألم شديد طبعا ولكن أنا بصلي لك ، خليك قوى وأنا معاك اى وقت تعال ." فهل بعد تلك العلقة الساخنة وحكمة أبونا في العلاج يرجع هذا الشاب إلى سرقة مجد الله ؟!!
م ن ق و ل
*​http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f179/t132641/index12.html#ixzz0iilddo58
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2010)

*صور لابونا بيشوى كامل:*





























​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2010)

* قصة أنا زعلان من ربنا!*






زار أبونا بيشوي كامل مريضاً يعاني من آلام شديدة في ظهره؛ وإذ كان أبونا يعزيه بكلمة الرب. 
وفي مرارة قال الرجل:- "أنا لا أطلب الشفاء التام! كل ما أطلبه أن يعطيني قوة لكي أقف للصلاة،
 وأن ينزع عني الصداع الشديد لكي أركز في الصلاة! 
وسط آلامي لا أقدر أن أركز حتى لأتلو الصلاة الربانية".

- لا تخف فإن كنت عاجزاً عن الحضور إلى الكنيسة، أو الوقوف للصلاة، أو التركيز حتى لتلاوه الربانية، 
لكنك تشارك السيد المسيح الساقط تحت الصليب. 
أشكره لأنك تشاركه آلامه؛
 فقد كان السيد يئن من آلام ظهره بسبب ثقل الصليب لأجلك.

بعد أيام جاءه الرجل في الكنيسة، وقد استقبله أبونا بابتسامته المعهودة وبشاشته المعروفة.
 قال الرجل: "*أنا (زعلان) من ربنا*. حينما استعذبت الألم؛ وحسبت نفسي غير أهل لمشاركة مسيحي آلام ظهره، رفع الألم عن ظهري وشفاني!"

لقد حسب أبونا بيشوي مشاركة السيد آلامه عبادة فائقة، حتى إن حرم الألم الإنسان من الدخول إلى بيت الرب والوقوف للصلاة، إذ يتحول المؤمن المتألم إلى هيكل للمصلوب، وتصير حياته نفسها صلاة دائمة!

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2010)

وفى كمان مجموعة كتب لأبونا القمص بيشوى كامل
 نزلتها ليكم مشرفتنا *totty*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=126417
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2010)

*بين بساطة الطفولة وحكمة الشيوخ ...*






 
 يقف الأنسان فى حيرة أمام شخصية أبينا المحبوب *القمص بيشوى.*
 تراه بين الأطفال كطفل يعيش فى عالمهم , لكن فى حكمة الشيوخ.
 ففى بساطتهم يحملهم كما بروح الله القدوس ليتمتعوا بالنضوج , ويمارسوا حكمة الشيوخ. وفى وسط الشيوخ تراه شيخآ يسبق سنه بكثير, يتبادل الخبرات معهم , يحترم شيخوختهم وينتفع من خبراتهم ,وهم يعتزون بحكمته وخبرته , ليس كواحد منهم فحسب ,وإنما كمن يسمو بحكمته عليهم. مع هذه البساطة والحكمة تلمس فيه الشخصية المتكاملة غير الأزدواجية , لأن بساطته وحكمته ليسا عن افتعال , لكنهما ثمرة حقيقية لخبرة الحياة مع الله . 
 يرفع قلبه لله الآب فيجد فى أبوته له عذوبة ودفئآ وحكمة مع البساطة. يلتصق بالسيد المسيح الذى يعشقه, فينهل من بساطته ووداعته وتواضعه كما من حكمته الإلهية . 
 يمكننى بحق أن أشهد أن بساطته وحكمته كانتا شهادة حية لشركته مع السيد المسيح , وانعكاس لخبرته معه بكونه إنجيلآ معاشآ.
 
 
 *البساطة وعمق الإيمان:*

 إيماننا دعوة للحياة البسيطة من خلالها يلتقى المؤمن بالله كما بأبيه , ويرتمى فى أحضانه, فينهل من فيض حبه ويتعرف على أسراره.
 
 مع كل صباح جديد يرتفع المؤمن بقلبه كما بعقله وأحاسيسه وعواطفه وكل طاقاته بروح الله القدوس , كمن يدخل إلى خبرة سماوية جديدة ولقاء مع الله مخلصه, كما لو كان لأول مرة .
 البساطة مع عمق الإيمان وجهان لحقيقة واحدة , أو هما أختان لا تفترقان , إن نزعت الواحدة زالت الأخرى.
 
 :download:
 
 المرجع:
 *نبذة :*
* البساطة والحكمة فى الحياة*
* القمص بيشوى كامل*
 
 *للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى.*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (20 مارس 2010)

* أخي الحبيب أبوتربو*
*شكراً علي الموسوعة الشاملة عن أبينا الحبيب القمص بيشوى كامل*
*بركاته تكون معنا جميعاً*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> * أخي الحبيب أبوتربو*
> *شكراً علي الموسوعة الشاملة عن أبينا الحبيب القمص بيشوى كامل*
> *بركاته تكون معنا جميعاً*


أشكرك أستاذى
الرب يباركم 
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2011)

*حبيب قلبى يا أبونا بيشوى .. كل سنة وقدسك طيب
أذكرنا امام عرش النعمة
*​


----------

